# [سؤآل وإجابه] [اْلأْخُ اْلأْكْبَرْ ْaَyْmْoُnْdِeْd]



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 مايو 2012)

سلام المسيح للجميع ,,,

هنا وكحركة "شقاوه " ولعب وهزار مع اخويا "aymonded"​
جبته ودبسته هنا عشان أرغي معاه شويه 

وأنا عارف أن محبته مش هترفض لي طلب لأني أجمل أخ حلو صغير محبوب 

استاذ 

"aymonded"​
مستنيينك 

أخواتنا يالي هتشوفوا الموضوع 


leasantr



يشرفني بردو انك تتطفلوا كده وتغلسو عليا وترموني بره التوبيك ده

:kap:




 أسرح ابيع قصايد ع باب الحاره 


:36_3_16:

وتستفردوا أنتوا ب "aymonded"


:766ah:

واللي عايز يعرفه علي حقيقته المُره اللي كان مخبيها عننا كلنا من غير ما نعرف 

وهسيبكم أنت تحكموا عليه ..


:smil11:

استناني يا عم الحج ...

:319yb:

أنا هخليك فى التوبيك دا بس طول ما بتدخل هنا 

:010105~332:


هههههههههههههههه


:01A0FF~139:

أنتظرك استاذي..

dont late >>!​​


----------



## Samir poet (11 مايو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا معاك يا غالى
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مايو 2012)

مـ ـتـ ـا بـ ـع​


----------



## white.angel (11 مايو 2012)

*تسجيل متابعه *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مايو 2012)

*متااااااااااااااااابع ​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> وانا معاك يا غالى
> *​



تنور يا سمسم ..صلي أن
 aymonded 
يكون بخير ويشوف ضيوفه بئا ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مـ ـتـ ـا بـ ـع​



تنور يا كبير ..​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *تسجيل متابعه *​



وجودك يثري الموضوع استاذتي .. مكانك ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *متااااااااااااااااابع ​*



تنور يا كبير .. ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مايو 2012)

فين الاستاذ / ايمن

ابعتله لينك الموضوع طيب في بروفيله



متابعه ....


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

ياريت أي حد يطمننا علي

 aymonded
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> فين الاستاذ / ايمن
> 
> ابعتله لينك الموضوع طيب في بروفيله
> 
> ...




هو للأسف ليه يومين مش دخل ..صلواتك ان يكون غيابه خير ..

وأكيد تنوري يا 
"نونا "


​


----------



## Bent el Massih (14 مايو 2012)

*متابعه  للموضوع*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 مايو 2012)

karima قال:


> *متابعه  للموضوع*



تنوري فى اي وقت ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 مايو 2012)

نشكر ربنا أطمنا علي aymonded وهيرجعلنا علشان نرخم عليه ​


----------



## aymonded (15 مايو 2012)

يا لهوي ايه ده كله، كل ده مستني دخولي، طبعاً اشكر محبتكم الحلوة، وحقيقي في حيرة مش عارف بجد اقول ايه غير سامحوني لأني لم ألاحظ الموضوع، وباعتذر لكل من انتظرني ولم أدخل لأن ده بالنسبة لي خطية عظيمة وكبيرة لازم اقدم اعتذار كبير عنها، لأني فعلاً مش قصدي خالص أن لا استجيب وأرد على أجمل إخوة أحباء أحبهم من قلبي، فسامحوا تقصيري الشديد، وباعتذر لأني كنت مسافر وعدت أمس (الأثنين 14) مساء، وحقيقي اشكر محبتكم وطول أناتكم وصبركم على دخولي معكم هنا، كما اشكر أخي الحبيب في ربنا يسوع (بداية العمر) على محبته وإرساله الموضوع في البروفيل، أقبلوا مني شديد اعتذاري ومحبتي لكم يا أروع إخوة أحباء في جوهرهم العقلي، كونوا معافين... النعمة معكم ​


----------



## روزي86 (15 مايو 2012)

فكرة جميلة اوي واستاذ ايمن استاذ مميز ومنور المنتدي

طبعا متابعة

ربنا معاكم


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> يا لهوي ايه ده كله، كل ده مستني دخولي، طبعاً اشكر محبتكم الحلوة، وحقيقي في حيرة مش عارف بجد اقول ايه غير سامحوني لأني لم ألاحظ الموضوع، وباعتذر لكل من انتظرني ولم أدخل لأن ده بالنسبة لي خطية عظيمة وكبيرة لازم اقدم اعتذار كبير عنها، لأني فعلاً مش قصدي خالص أن لا استجيب وأرد على أجمل إخوة أحباء أحبهم من قلبي، فسامحوا تقصيري الشديد، وباعتذر لأني كنت مسافر وعدت أمس (الأثنين 14) مساء، وحقيقي اشكر محبتكم وطول أناتكم وصبركم على دخولي معكم هنا، كما اشكر أخي الحبيب في ربنا يسوع (بداية العمر) على محبته وإرساله الموضوع في البروفيل، أقبلوا مني شديد اعتذاري ومحبتي لكم يا أروع إخوة أحباء في جوهرهم العقلي، كونوا معافين... النعمة معكم ​



يا عم متحبكهاش أوي  كدا ..





 أحنا بس قلقنا عليك ..


لما تيجي تغيب ابقا قلنا علشان مش نقلق .. 


مستعد انك تعلمنا ولا هتزهق مننا بسرعه .. 


أنا عارف أنك مش هتزهق لان محبتك نقيه تساع كل البشر وتتحملهم بمحبه ..


ها نبدأ الرغي ولا محتاج تأجله لوقت تاني .. 

:36_1_21:
​


----------



## aymonded (15 مايو 2012)

يا جميل عنيا ليك وانت عارف انا تحت امرك في اي حاجة لأن ليك معزة خاصة عندي، ومش اقدر اقول لأ 
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 مايو 2012)

طيب نبدا بأول أسئله بقا .. 

عرفنا عنك يا أجمل أخ حلو محبوب 

دراستك وظيفتك هواياتك كدا يعني ..

لحد ما اخلص شهادة البكالوريا اللي  بعملها فى الأسئله اللي بجهزهالك 

:nunu0000:

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> فكرة جميلة اوي واستاذ ايمن استاذ مميز ومنور المنتدي
> 
> طبعا متابعة
> 
> ربنا معاكم



معلش بقا يا روزي .. هبقا مذيع معاكي .. وشويه لقدام هقطع اكل عيشك من هنا .. 


:act31:​


----------



## aymonded (15 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> طيب نبدا بأول أسئله بقا ..
> 
> عرفنا عنك يا أجمل أخ حلو محبوب
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههه ليه هو انت، بتحضر دكتوراه في aymonded هههههههههههه

دراستي: معهد تعاون تجاري 
وظيفتي: أشتغلت فترة في الحسابات - واشتغلت فترة مدير مصنع - واشتغلت مدير مخازن - واشتغلت في الطباعة (طباعة منسوجات سلك اسكرين ) - اشتغلت في الشغل الفرعوني تركيب قماش على قماش نسيت اسم هذا الفن سامحني لأنه كان من حوالي 22 سنة ومش فاكر كان اسمه ايه ... اشتغلت فترة في تصنيع الهدايا الصغيرة ...، اشتغلت في حضانة تعلمت واكتسبت خبرة مع الأطفال من متخصصين في هذا المجال التربوي، أعطيت دروس ومحاضرات في التعامل مع المعاقين للتعليم والتدريس عن طريق الفن، حضرت بعض الأبحاث عن الأطفال والطرق التربوية السليمة ودرست مع بعض المتخصصين، واشتركت في حضانة مع البعض وشاركت في أدوار تربوية... الخ الخ...  
هواياتي: كتير ومش تعد فيها وكلها فنية [ رسم، نحت على إسفنج - تطريز - تفصيل - هوايات مطبخية - قراءة (قراءة روحية ولاهوتية بالطبع، وقراءات في علم النفس، والفلسفة والتاريخ وبخاصة تاريخ العالم، وقراءات في الحضارات الإنسانية، وتعلمت بعض اللغات القديمة ...الخ ) - تصميم ورسم ... الخ ]

بس خلاص عايز ايه تاني يا ترى يا هل ترى !!!!
​


----------



## white.angel (16 مايو 2012)

*استاذ ايمن اثبت نفسه فى اسرتنا*
*فى مدة وجيزه .. واشتممنا جميعاً رائحة المسيح تنساب
 من بين كلماته **ومن الرائع ان نتعرف عليه عن قرب ...*

*ولو يسمحلنا دكتور بدايه .. اننا نشاركه .. يبقى شئ رائع *
​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *استاذ ايمن اثبت نفسه فى اسرتنا*
> *فى مدة وجيزه .. واشتممنا جميعاً رائحة المسيح تنساب
> من بين كلماته **ومن الرائع ان نتعرف عليه عن قرب ...*
> 
> ...



ده شيء يسعدني أن أحلى إخوة أحباء يشاركوا، لأني أنا أخ صغير ليكم كلكم، لأن الرب دعانا في المحبة لكي نجلس عند الأقدام وهذا هو دوري الحقيقي لأني آخر الكل فعلاً وليس كلاماً وهذا يسعدني للغاية، وما أروع الإخوة معاً حينما يجتمعون على اسم المخلص العظيم الذي ينبغي انه يزيد ونحن كلنا ننقص، كوني معافاة باسم الرب في روح قيامة يسوع آمين فآمين
​


----------



## روزي86 (16 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> معلش بقا يا روزي .. هبقا مذيع معاكي .. وشويه لقدام هقطع اكل عيشك من هنا ..
> 
> 
> :act31:​




ههههههههههه لا ولا يهمك هقول ايه بقي الارزاق علي الله

بس حاول تشوفلك مكان غير هنا واديني بحذرك بهدؤ هههههههه:gun:


----------



## white.angel (16 مايو 2012)

*بما ان دكتور بدايه ادانى بيرميشن .. انى اشارك*
*فابدأ بأول سؤال يهمنى شخصياً .. *
*حضرتك شخص من قرائة كتاباتك .. 
نرى ان لك اختبار وعشرة حقيقة مع الرب يسوع *

*احكيلنا بقى .. اتعرفت عليه ازاى .. وامتى .. *
*وتعرف عنه ايه .. مين هو فى نظرك *
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههه ليه هو انت، بتحضر دكتوراه في aymonded هههههههههههه
> 
> دراستي: معهد تعاون تجاري
> 
> ...






> هههههههههههههههه ليه هو انت، بتحضر دكتوراه في aymonded هههههههههههه




أكيد طبعا ..هوا أستاذ زي حضرتك مليان من مواهب الرب



 ينفع نسيبه من غير ما ننهم من مواهبه ما أستطعنا له سبيلا


:99:




> دراستي: معهد تعاون تجاري




والنعمه أول مره اسمع عن المعهد ده ,, قلنا بيقبل من كام وأيه مصاريفه ممكن نقدم عليه ..

:11azy:




> وظيفتي:





أسف علي سوء صياغة السؤال بصيغة المفرد ولم أقل ما هي وظائفك ... 

ld:

الناس بتدور علي أي شغلانه تاكل منها عيش والبيه شغال 3000 حاجه ..طب احدفلنا وظيفه نرزقوا منها كدا ..

:94:
ودا يبأكدلي ان روحك المحبه التي يسكن فيها المسيح بمحبته مهدت لك كل طرق النجاح والخبره 


:big29:
بس يبقي سؤال .. ايه وظيفتك الحاليه .. 


:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:
نيجي للأسئله التانيه .. 

** سنك عنوانك محل أقامتك .. قول والله العظيم اقول الحق 


** جاوب ع اول واحده وهي سنك .. 

** أتخرجت من ثانويه عامه ...ولا 7 صنايع والبخت ضايع ,,,

**كلمنا عن أسرتك .. اخواتك والديك ..كدا يعني ..

**كلمنا عن علاقتك بالأقرباء وهما بيعاملوك ازاي ..

** كلمنا عن طفولتك وما تتذكره فيها وأتكلم بأستفاضه ..

**بتروح كنيسه كل يوم .. بتحضر القداس من الساعه كام .. بتتناول كام مره ..

**بتخدم فى الكنيسه ..ايه نوع الخدمه .. 

**كلمنا عن اصدقائك .. 

** كلمنا عن corle draw >> وهل بتشتغل علي برامج جرافيكس تانيه زي أفتر افيكت فوتوشوب ثري دي ماكس..؟

**من أمتا بدأ خلاصك وشعورك بالنعمه المنسكبه فى روحك

**اول ما عرفتك علمتني ان المواهب اللي جوانا هي عطية الرب لا دخل لنا فيها .. 


هل القرب من الله يمنحنا أكتشاف مواهب أكثر


 فينا .. وهل لاحظت ده بمرور الوقت .. من خلال مواهبك الكتير ..

**انت شخصيه كوميديه جدا لكن دا مش ظاهر فيك .. قلنا نكته بقا علشان نصدق انك كوميدي

**كنت فى فترة المراهقه شقي ..ولا كنت أنطوائي .. 

**هل مريت بقصة حب فى فترة المراهقه ..وايه تعليقك علي حب اليومين دول 

**هل تتفق معي أن الحب الحقيقي هو المحبه .. ام أني فقط من اخترعت هذا المفهوم .. 

**هل فى حد بيكرهك فى اقربائك لكن مش مبين الكره ده ..ولا محبتك بتخليك تتعامل بطيبه مع الجميع دون الحذر 


** كلمنا عن يومك بيبدأ امتا وبينتهي أمتا وايه اللي بيحصل فى النص ..



> بس خلاص عايز ايه تاني يا ترى يا هل ترى !!!!



جاوب ع دول .. لسا القعده مطوله شويه يا أجمل أخ حلو محبوب 


:heat:
متستعجلش ع رزقك دا انتا هتشوف ايااااااااااام 



:a63:


​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *استاذ ايمن اثبت نفسه فى اسرتنا*
> *فى مدة وجيزه .. واشتممنا جميعاً رائحة المسيح تنساب
> من بين كلماته **ومن الرائع ان نتعرف عليه عن قرب ...*
> 
> ...



وفعلا لأننا شفنا فيه المحبه الحقيقيه النقيه

 فمحتاجين ناخد بركه منه ونخليه يفضفض عن علاقته الجميله مع ربنا


 لأنه كان سبب بركه ليا شخصيا 


وباذن المسيح يكون سبب بركه وخلاص للكثيرين من خلال فضفضته هنا 


وبشكرك فيلسوفتنا الكبيره لأنضمامك اللي أكيد هيثري الموضوع جدا جدا 

تحياتي ..​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> ده شيء يسعدني أن أحلى إخوة أحباء يشاركوا، لأني أنا أخ صغير ليكم كلكم، لأن الرب دعانا في المحبة لكي نجلس عند الأقدام وهذا هو دوري الحقيقي لأني آخر الكل فعلاً وليس كلاماً وهذا يسعدني للغاية، وما أروع الإخوة معاً حينما يجتمعون على اسم المخلص العظيم الذي ينبغي انه يزيد ونحن كلنا ننقص، كوني معافاة باسم الرب في روح قيامة يسوع آمين فآمين
> ​



أنت رائع ..ربنا يبارك حياتك .. 


بصلي أن كل العالم ياتي ليري مدي محبتك

 وروحك الطيبه التي يسكنها المسيح بقدسه وعظيم جلاله

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لا ولا يهمك هقول ايه بقي الارزاق علي الله
> 
> بس حاول تشوفلك مكان غير هنا واديني بحذرك بهدؤ هههههههه:gun:



كويس أنك بقيتي أوف لاين 

لحسن كان هيحصل مش حلو ناو .. 

نشكر ربنا انو بعدك عني الساعه دي لحسن كنتي هتروحي ع نقاله 


:budo:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بما ان دكتور بدايه ادانى بيرميشن .. انى اشارك*
> *فابدأ بأول سؤال يهمنى شخصياً .. *
> *حضرتك شخص من قرائة كتاباتك ..
> نرى ان لك اختبار وعشرة حقيقة مع الرب يسوع *
> ...



أولا ..انا بشكرك جدا وربنا يسامحك ع الشتيمه .. انا بيرميشن ربنا يسامحك ..

 وبعدين انا مش دكتور كدا هاخد قلم كبير فى نفسي...

وسؤالك ده من ضمن البكالوريا بتاعتي بس يالا كلو للخير ..مسيرها تنتهي .. 

شرفتي دكتوره .. برد الواجب انا اهو ..دكتوره 
​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بما ان دكتور بدايه ادانى بيرميشن .. انى اشارك*
> *فابدأ بأول سؤال يهمنى شخصياً .. *
> *حضرتك شخص من قرائة كتاباتك ..
> نرى ان لك اختبار وعشرة حقيقة مع الرب يسوع *
> ...



ده أروع سؤال من اروع أخت حلوة...
تعرفي على الله غريب من نوعه حبتين، بدأ من زمان ومن أحلام الطفولة، ربما اكون نشأت في طفولة مؤلمة حبة ولم اتعود أن يبقى لي خصوصياتي، ونشأت إنسان تافه سطحي كتير ليس لي في اي شيء ولا حتى في الفكر ولا القراة، وبعيد كل البعد عن المجتمع والناس، وقد كنت منطوياً على نفسي لحد كبير، ولكن شعوري الدائم أن هناك شيء أكبر مني بيشدني ولم أميز قط ما هو ولم أفهم لما هذا الشعور ينتابني بشدة وقوة، مع أحلام غريبة وأرى نفسي وقد احتواني شيء عظيم جداً، وان هناك شيء ما في داخلي يشدني ويريد أن يبتلعني لأدخل فيه وهو يملك على نفسي بقوة

وكان تفكيري الدائم لماذا أنا في الدنيا دية، وايه هو وضعي ولزومي فيها، وكنت لا أطيق الإنجيل ولا الذهاب للكنيسة وكنت أُصاب بملل رهيب، ولا استطيع أن اسمع صلاة ولا أطيقها قط، واعتقادي الدائم أن لا يستطيع أحد أن يحيا مع الله إلا لو كان راهب أو قديس أو نبي، ولم يأتي في ذهني قط أن ممكن أن أعرف الله ولا حتى اي فكره عنه، وكنت لا اهتم بأي شيء سوى التليفزيون وميكي جيب والمجلات الهزلية، أقصد التي تخص الأطفال والنكت فقط...

ويمكن يكون تأثري بوالدي من جهة الفن وجدتي من جهة التطريز والحياكة والباترونات وغيرها، لأني كنت اساعدها في كل أمور المنزل، فتعودت على هذا منذ صغري حوالي 7 سنوات وهذا نمى مواهب كثيرة في داخلي ...

عموماً وانا في سن إعدادي (15 سنة) زهقت من حياتي لأسباب كثيرة قد لا استطيع كتابتها الآن لأنها تخص عائلتي وطبيعة نشأتي، عموماً حاولت الانتحار حوالي ثلاثة مرات في نفس اليوم ولكني فشلت، مع أني أخذت ساعتها حبوب وادوية كثيرة جداً وبشكل مفرط لا يقل عن 10 أقراص من كل علبة دواء، أدوية جدتي وخال والدتي وعمي وغيرها الكثير، ولكنها لم تؤثر على الإطلاق لدرجة اني ذُهلت ما الذي حدث ولماذا حتى لم أشعر بمغص ولا اي شيء على الإطلاق، وذهبت لأرتمي في حجرة الصالون وقد اغلقت الباب من الداخل لأنطرح أول مرة على وجهي وانا حزين طالباً الله، وأول مرة أقرأ الإنجيل في حياتي كلها مع أني لم افهم شيئاً، ولكن أول مرة اشعر بغفران الله يدخل قلبي ولم أدرك ما هذا الشعور اليقيني في داخلي الذي أشعره لأني شعرت أن خطاياي مغفورة كلها، وخرجت من الحجرة وأنا مندهش فالتقيت بأختي وقلت لها تخيلي خطاياي كلها اتغفرت، فنظرت لي في اندهاش وتعجبت من كلامي وبخاصة وهي تراني أول مرة في حالة جديدة وانا بتكلم بجدية شديدة مع فرح وهدوء أول مرة في حياتي كلها ...

وبعد ذلك اخذتني الحياة لمدة سنة كاملة، وبعد ذلك وانا لم افهم هذا الحدث الجلل الذي جعلني اندهش في عام كامل وانا لم افهم منه شيئاً ولم أدرك أن الله هو الذي يكلمني وادخل في قلبي هذا الشعور العجيب، ولكن ما حدث كان أغرب بكثير جداً...

وبعد ما انقضى عام وانا في إحدى المرات ذاهب لاجتماع في الكنيسة، وهذا اليوم أخذني صديق لهذا الاجتماع خرجنا من الاجتماع اللي كنت نايم فيه ولم انتبه لما يقال اصلاً كعادتي، المهم خرجنا وذهبنا لحديقة بحدائق القبة وكان زمان القطار الذي يسير عوض مترو الأنفاق اليوم ...

وبعد ما جلسنا (كنت انا و5 من الأصدقاء مع الخادم) حدثنا الخادم عن الله ومعرفته، وهو سألني في ذهابنا للحديقة وقال لي: هل تظن أن الذي يبدأ مع الله يكمل والا يرجع مرة أخرى للدنيا، فقلت له لو الإنسان عاش مع الله بجد مستحيل يرجع للدنيا تاني ... وبعد ذلك فكرت هو ايه اللي انا باقوله ده ومن امتى باهتم أن حد يعيش والا لأ !!!
المهم وانا مشغول بهذا الفكر الغريب وبافكر ايه اللي خلاني اقول كده، لقيت الخادم فتح الإنجيل العهد الجديد وقال الآية [ أما كل الذين قبلوه أعطاهم سلطاناً ] وعند ذلك اختفى الخادم وكل من كان حولي تماماً وآخر ما رأيته هو الخادم ونور القطار وهو قريب من المحطة لأننا جلسنا أمام المحطة في الحديقة، ثم وجدت أن عيني تحولت من الخارج لأرى الداخل (لا استطيع الوصف الدقيق لأنه يفوق كل إمكانيات شرحي) ووجدت نور حلو رائع اشرق في قلبي ومن داخلي حتى أني حاولت أخبي عيني من هذا النور ولم استطع لأن النور كان داخلياً وسمعت صوت يقول بكلمات ليست مثل الكلمات التي ننطقها ولكني فهمتها وكأني أعرف هذه اللغة من زمااااااااان قائلاً: [ تقبلني ملك على حياتك وتبقى ابن لله ]، قلت تواً [ اقبل يا رب ]، فازداد النور إشراق مع قوة فرح غامر كدت أموت منه، وكدت أن أفقد بصري من قوة النور، لدرجة اني صرخت كفاية كفاية هاموت مش قادر، وان احاول وضع يدي على عيناي، فاختفى النور ولكنه ظل في داخلي، وهدأ الفرح مع انه موجود بلذة عجيبة، لدرجة أن الخادم اندهش باصرخ ليه، وافتكرني باقول له كفاية كلام، مع أني مش سمعت اصلاً بيقول ايه انا كنت في وادي تاني خالص...

وبعد ذلك لم استطع الرؤيا لمدة يوم كامل حتى أني روحت البيت والله واعلم ازاي عديت الشارع والا وصلت ازاي مش عارف بصراحة، ولا اعرف هل كنت طائر أم ماشي والا زاحف، الله وأعلم أنا كنت مزهول وفرحان وشاعر بقوة تدب في كياني كله ليس لها مثيل، وبعدين اول لما روحت البيت كله استغربني لمدة اسبوع كامل، وفضلت اقرأ في الإنجيل بفرح شديد مع اني لم افهم الكلام ولكني شعرت أن قوة بتخرج من الإنجيل

 وهذه هي البداية مع الله، الذي لم أقرأ عنه شيئاً ولم أدرس عنه شيئاً، ولم اسمع عن الحياة معه من أحد قط، بل هو البداية وهو من فتح عيني وأعطاني نعمة بدون استحقاق ولا حتى طلب ولا وعي مني، وهو بالنسبة لي ابي وامي وأخي واختي هو الحياة كلها هو كياني كله هو كل شيء وفيه حياتي ومنه وبه وله، ومش عارف اقول ايه ولا اتكلم ازاي عنه لأن حلقة حلاوة وكله مشتهيات فعلاً مش كلام ولا مجرد آية اتكتبت، وانا باتكلم الآن ولا استطيع أن اضبط في نفسي قوة، لأني اشعر بهذا اليوم الذي ظل معي منذ كان عمري 16 سنة إلى اليوم وانا عندي 45 سنة وعجبي على رب احبني وتمسك بي للنهاية وإلى اليوم يعمل في داخلي سراً وليتني استطيع أن اشرح .... آسف للاختصار بس مش عارف اوصف بجد فاعذريني ...
​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

أكيد طبعا ..هوا أستاذ زي حضرتك مليان من مواهب الرب
ينفع نسيبه من غير ما ننهم من مواهبه ما أستطعنا له سبيل[ طيب طالما اعترفت أنها من الرب يبقى انا اصمت وأقول اشكرك يا رب لأن كل ما اعطيتني ليس لي بل منك ولك وملك الجميع، لأن ليس لي فضل في شيئ على الإطلاق ]

والنعمه أول مره اسمع عن المعهد ده ,, قلنا بيقبل من كام وأيه مصاريفه ممكن نقدم عليه ..
[ ربنا ما يوريك إلا كل خير، هو المعهد العالي للدراسات التعاونية والإدارية بالمنيرة وقد انشأه كمال ابو الخير، بس مش عارف احواله ايه النهاردة ]

أسف علي سوء صياغة السؤال بصيغة المفرد ولم أقل ما هي وظائفك ... [ هههههههههههههه ولا يهمك يا جميل ]

الناس بتدور علي أي شغلانه تاكل منها عيش والبيه شغال 3000 حاجه ..طب احدفلنا وظيفه نرزقوا منها كدا ..
[ هههههههههههههههه ما انا سبت ده كله ]​ودا يبأكدلي ان روحك المحبه التي يسكن فيها المسيح بمحبته مهدت لك كل طرق النجاح والخبره 


 :big29:​
 بس يبقي سؤال .. ايه وظيفتك الحاليه .. ​
[ وظيفتي الحالية هي طباعة منسوجات وتخص الفنادق، بس توقفت من ساعة الثورة مش بقى فيه شغل ]

 :_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​
 نيجي للأسئله التانيه .. ​
** سنك عنوانك محل أقامتك .. قول والله العظيم اقول الحق
** جاوب ع اول واحده وهي سنك .. 
( سني 45 سنة وماشي في 46 وإقامتي في قاهرة المعز ومش لازم تفاصيل الإقامة على النت )

** أتخرجت من ثانويه عامه ...ولا 7 صنايع والبخت ضايع ,,,
[ اتخرجت من ثانوية عامة - وكنت ساعتها علمي رياضة وبعدها دخلت كلية علوم قسم علوم طبيعية باسيوط قعدت فيها سنة ثم حولت معهد عالي كما ذكرت لك ]

**كلمنا عن أسرتك .. اخواتك والديك ..كدا يعني ..
[ ليا أخت واحدة فقط توفت أثر من 25 سنة ] 

**كلمنا عن علاقتك بالأقرباء وهما بيعاملوك ازاي ..
[ الكل بيعاملني بالمحبة وبيغلسوا عليا في المناسابات لأني مش باحضر معظمها بس كلهم بيحبوني أكثر من أنفسهم واولادهم، وكثير منهم بيعاملني كأني ابنه واخوه وابوه مش عارف ليه، وانا باعز الجميع بالطبع، بس صعب عليا ارضيهم واعدي على الجميع كل يوم لأن كل واحد فيهم عايزني ابيت عنده وان طال مش يروحني بتنا خالص مالص بالص شالص قالص ... الخ الخ ]

** كلمنا عن طفولتك وما تتذكره فيها وأتكلم بأستفاضه ..
[ أمممممممممم خليها وقت تاني لأني عموما تكلمت بإيجاز في الرد الأول عنها ] 

**بتروح كنيسه كل يوم .. بتحضر القداس من الساعه كام .. بتتناول كام مره ..
[ انا باروح الاجتماع يوم الثلاثاء وهو حالياً دراسة في رسالة أفسس بعد أن انتهينا من دراسة إنجيل متى، ويوم الخميس دراسة في العهد القديم والآن بندرس في سفر القضاة بعد الانتهاء من سفر يشوع، وباذهب للقداس جمعة وجمعة، اي كل 15 يوم واتناول وهذا هو قانوني الخاص والشخصي، غير المناسبات والأعياد ]

**بتخدم فى الكنيسه ..ايه نوع الخدمه .. 
[ كنت باخدم في الكنيسة حضانة وثانوي، (وسنة واحدة في 3 إعدادي) ثم بعد ذلك إعداد خدام وخدام، ثم الآن حينما يدعوني أحد فقط، وباقي الخدمة كلها في المنتديات على النت وكتابة الموضوعات في المدونة ]

**كلمنا عن اصدقائك .. 
[ بصراحة مش عارف اقول ايه لأن كل واحد له قصة وحكاية واشكر الله أنه وفقني لأكون فعالاً في حياتهم وإيجابياً مع أكثرهم، وتذوقت الخيانة من بعضهم ولازلت أصلي لأجلهم لأني أحبهم وباعتبر أن خطأهم ليس غريب عني، طالباً من الله ان لا يقم لهم هذه الخطية بل يحسبها عليا وانا دائماً أُصلي وأُقدم عنها توبة لأن شعوري أن لم تغفر خطاياهم لا تُغفر خطاياي ]

** كلمنا عن corle draw >> وهل بتشتغل علي برامج جرافيكس تانيه زي أفتر افيكت فوتوشوب ثري دي ماكس..؟
[ لأ يا جميل انا باشتغل على الكوريل فقط لا غير، وبينفعني في كل شيء، بس أنا مش اخدت فيه كورس ولا حتى في الرسم ولا التصميم أنا اللي اشتغلت لوحدي وأول لما بدأت بدأت ببرنامج صغير اسمه فتو اكسبريس قبل ما اعرف الكوريل بنفسي، ولم أدخل في اي برامج أخرى ]

**من أمتا بدأ خلاصك وشعورك بالنعمه المنسكبه فى روحك
[ هذا شعرته وبدأت اسير فيه منذ عمر 16 سنة كما شرحت في التعليق السابق ] 

**اول ما عرفتك علمتني ان المواهب اللي جوانا هي عطية الرب لا دخل لنا فيها ..  هل القرب من الله يمنحنا أكتشاف مواهب أكثر
  فينا .. وهل لاحظت ده بمرور الوقت .. من خلال مواهبك الكتير ..​[ بصراحة أنا لم أكن أعرف نفسي حق المعرفة إلا كل يوم باستمراري في الصلاة وقراءة الكلمة، وباكتشف كل ما هو جديد وغريب في نفس الوقت، وقد تعلق قلبي بكمة القديس أنطونيوس الكبير ((من يعرف نفسه يعرف الله ومن يعرف الله يستحق أن يعبده بالروح والحق))، فمعرفة النفس في عمقها يجعلنا نعرف الله وندخل إليه بسر نعمته وفي نفس الوقت نتعرف على ما أعطانا من مواهب لتمجيد اسمه العظيم القدوس ]

**انت شخصيه كوميديه جدا لكن دا مش ظاهر فيك .. قلنا نكته بقا علشان نصدق انك كوميدي
[ مش اعرف صدقني اقول نكت، يمكن بيجي كلام عفوي في ساعتها وبيطلع طريف بدون قصد مني، علشان كده انت حسيت اني كومدي، وربما بشعورك الدائم أني مبتسم من غير ما تراني أو تعرفني يا اروع أخ حلو، وانا عموماً لم أكشر يوماً في وجه أحد أو اتضايق من أحد قط إلا في حالات نادرة جداً ممكن تتعد (على مدى طول حياتي) على صوابع اليد الواحدة، ودائماً مبتسم حتى في اشد الأوقات مرضاً أو في حالات الأم أو الضيق أو المحنة ]

**كنت فى فترة المراهقه شقي ..ولا كنت أنطوائي .. 
[ أنطوائي جداً ومنفرد بنفسي وأخجل اتكلم مع أحد على الإطلاق ]

**هل مريت بقصة حب فى فترة المراهقه ..وايه تعليقك علي حب اليومين دول 
[ ولا اعرفها حتى لم امر بها في سن المراهقة نهائياً وذلك بسبب انطوائي الشديد ]

**هل تتفق معي أن الحب الحقيقي هو المحبه .. ام أني فقط من اخترعت هذا المفهوم .. 
[ ولو اني مش فاهم قصدك بس طبعاً الحب هو المحبة ]

**هل فى حد بيكرهك فى اقربائك لكن مش مبين الكره ده ..ولا محبتك بتخليك تتعامل بطيبه مع الجميع دون الحذر 
[ صدقني مش عارف بس كل اللي شايفه أن الكل بيحبني بشدة وعمري ما فكرت في كلام حد ولا حللته، فعادة باخد كل الأمور ببساطة شديدة بدون تفكير، لأن عندي قناعة أن المحبة تغلب ]


** كلمنا عن يومك بيبدأ امتا وبينتهي أمتا وايه اللي بيحصل فى النص ..
[ ههههههههههههههه يعني بيبدأ من الساعة 8 صباحاً تقريباً، وينتهي حوالي 1 مساء أو صباح اليوم التالي، بس اليومين دول بيبدأ 9 وينتهي ربما 4 أو 5 الصبح بسبب ضيق التنفس وعدم القدرة على النوم بسبب المرض الشديد، واللي بيحصل في النصف عادة باقضيه في القراءة والكتابة، وأحياناً في المطبخ ولكن ليس كل الأيام ]​

 جاوب ع دول .. لسا القعده مطوله شويه يا أجمل أخ حلو محبوب ​


 :heat:​
 متستعجلش ع رزقك دا انتا هتشوف ايااااااااااام ​



 :a63:​​​


ههههههههههههههه كل ده مش مستعجل ولسة في تاني، ده انا جاوبت باختصار علشان مش اطول ههههههههههههههه سامحك الله يا ربيعة ...​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> ده أروع سؤال من اروع أخت حلوة...
> تعرفي على الله غريب من نوعه حبتين، بدأ من زمان ومن أحلام الطفولة، ربما اكون نشأت في طفولة مؤلمة حبة ولم اتعود أن يبقى لي خصوصياتي، ونشأت إنسان تافه سطحي كتير ليس لي في اي شيء ولا حتى في الفكر ولا القراة، وبعيد كل البعد عن المجتمع والناس، وقد كنت منطوياً على نفسي لحد كبير، ولكن شعوري الدائم أن هناك شيء أكبر مني بيشدني ولم أميز قط ما هو ولم أفهم لما هذا الشعور ينتابني بشدة وقوة، مع أحلام غريبة وأرى نفسي وقد احتواني شيء عظيم جداً، وان هناك شيء ما في داخلي يشدني ويريد أن يبتلعني لأدخل فيه وهو يملك على نفسي بقوة
> 
> وكان تفكيري الدائم لماذا أنا في الدنيا دية، وايه هو وضعي ولزومي فيها، وكنت لا أطيق الإنجيل ولا الذهاب للكنيسة وكنت أُصاب بملل رهيب، ولا استطيع أن اسمع صلاة ولا أطيقها قط، واعتقادي الدائم أن لا يستطيع أحد أن يحيا مع الله إلا لو كان راهب أو قديس أو نبي، ولم يأتي في ذهني قط أن ممكن أن أعرف الله ولا حتى اي فكره عنه، وكنت لا اهتم بأي شيء سوى التليفزيون وميكي جيب والمجلات الهزلية، أقصد التي تخص الأطفال والنكت فقط...
> ...



بأمانة المسيح استاذي طفولتك تتتشابه الي حد كبير مع طفولتي لكن الأختلاف أني كنت مسلم لا يطيق القرأن او الصلاه او الصوم او اي عباده ..وبعد أن دخل الأيمان بالمسيح قلبي وأتخذته لي مخلص .. شعرت بالنور ينسكب فى قلبي وشعرت بسلام داخل ونعمه لا حدود لها وقلب يتحمل كل شيء قاسي يمر به لأني ايقنت ان المسيح يرعاني فلا يعوزني شيء .. ويمكن دا اللي خلاني أستغرب لأني امنت بدون بحث وبدون ان اقرأ فى الأنجيل أو ابحث عن حقائق او ان ألجأ لأشياء تبرهن ايماني ..فقط شعرت بالمسيح يعمل داخل وجعلته ملكا علي قلبي يهذبه ويربيه بمحبته ..هل تظن أن الأيمان بالمسيح قد يأتي بهذه الطريقه أم ممكن تشكك فى ايماني وتضعه محل دراسه لأني لم ابحث ولم افكر ..فقط شعرت بالمسيح فى لحظه صليت له فيها وهو أرسل رده علي الفور .. أعرف أخوه كتير بمثل محبتك ,,وهم حاولوا الأنتحار ايضا لكن الرب كان بيحبهم ومرديش انهم يقعوا فى الخطيه دي ..وأنا كنت واحد من اللي حاولوا ينتحروا لكن مكنتش لسه رعفت ان المسيح اللي نجاني وكنت بظن ان القدر هو اللي نجاني لأني ببساطه كنت بعيد كل البعد عن اله الزيف لأني كنت اخاف منه جدا لأن خطاياي كانت كثيره ..
ومن هنا أحب اسألك ..

** أيه رأيك فى اللي بيضع شهادات الأخوه محل التحقيق وكأنه مطالب بأن يثبت ايمانه..
**أيه رايك فى حال الدنيا دلوقت .. 
**ليه الناس بقت بتكره بعضها ومش طايقه بعضها 
**تفتكر هل العالم كله نسي أنهم ابناء أدم وحواء وهم فى الأصل أخوه ,,
**عايزك تكلمنا بشرح بسيط عن أدم وحواء وااللي حصل معاهم قبل ما ينزلوا الأرض ..
**تفتكر ليه مصر حالها مدهور وايه الحل ..
**تقول ايه لأتني أصحاب زعلانيين من بعضيهم أي كان سبب الزعل ..وهل المحبه تفشل فى أنهم يرجعوا صحاب تاني
**هل بتتعامل مع شباب فى الكنيسه .. بتحاول تتقرب منهم ..بتنصحهم بحاجات معينه ..
**أنا أول ما عرفتك من زمان حذرتني من أني ادي سري لأي مسيحي معرفهوش ومش واثق فيه رغم انه مسيحي ..
هل تعتقد أن ممكن حد مسيحي يكون سبب مشاكل ليا لو أعترفتله بأيماني ..وليه المشاكل طالما أني شخص مؤمن بالمسيح..
**انتا واجهت مواقف كتير مؤلمه مع اباء وكهنه ..حابين نعرف المواقف دي ..لو حضرتك مش حابب ليك الحريه ..لكن بردو هتقول..
**لو فى شحات قالك لله بتتعامل معاه ازاي .. هل بتصليله .. 
**يا تري لما بتقرأ الأنجيل فى اوضتك لوحدك وتصلي لربنا هل دموعك بتنزل ولا عادي .. 
**هل بتفكر علي طول فى حال الدنيا الوحش وحال العالم اللي بقا كله حروب ودمار 
**هل تعتقد ان ممكن العالم يتغير ويبقا كله محبه وسلام وترجع الناس تعرف ان كلهم أخوات من اب وام واحده..
**العابر فى مصر مضطر انه يخبي ايمانه وانتا عارف الأسباب ..والمعموديه بتبقا صعبه جدا ..يا تري ليه المعوديه صعبه ..ويا رتي ليه العابر يلاقي صعوبه فى انه يدخل كنيسه ويصلي أو يقابل اب كاهن يعترفله أو أب يحكي معاه..
** ايه اللي يخلي شخص واقف علي باب الكنيسه يمنعك من الدخول كمسلم وأنت مجرد من اي أشياء خطره علي الأمن العام وأثبت هويتك وحين نيتك .. هل دي اوامر .. وليه كنيسة ربنا يدخلوها بأمر .. 
**هل دموعك رغم انك عندك 54 سنه لازلت تتساقط رغم عنك ..
**هل أنت  متزوج ..عندك أبناء ..كيف تتعامل معهم ..هل تري فيهم محبة مثل محبتك ...
**هل جالك شعور قوي بالرهبنه .. وهل فى فرصه للعابر أنه يترهبن ..
**العابر محروم من الزواج من مسيحية الصلب ..يا تري ده ليه .. لو عند حضرتك بنت وأنا اتقدمت علشان أتجوزها ترفضني لأني من نسل مسلم ر غم مرعفتي بالمسيح وايماني به ..
**ايه معني اسمك aymon   ded   وليه أخترته تسجل بيه كيوزر نيم 
نكمل بعد الفاصل مع الرائع المحبوب جدا من رب المجد 
aymonded
​


----------



## aymonded (16 مايو 2012)

بأمانة المسيح استاذي طفولتك تتتشابه الي حد كبير مع طفولتي لكن الأختلاف أني كنت مسلم لا يطيق القرأن او الصلاه او الصوم او اي عباده ..وبعد أن دخل الأيمان بالمسيح قلبي وأتخذته لي مخلص .. شعرت بالنور ينسكب فى قلبي وشعرت بسلام داخل ونعمه لا حدود لها وقلب يتحمل كل شيء قاسي يمر به لأني ايقنت ان المسيح يرعاني فلا يعوزني شيء .. ويمكن دا اللي خلاني أستغرب لأني امنت بدون بحث وبدون ان اقرأ فى الأنجيل أو ابحث عن حقائق او ان ألجأ لأشياء تبرهن ايماني ..فقط شعرت بالمسيح يعمل داخل وجعلته ملكا علي قلبي يهذبه ويربيه بمحبته ..هل تظن أن الأيمان بالمسيح قد يأتي بهذه الطريقه أم ممكن تشكك فى ايماني وتضعه محل دراسه لأني لم ابحث ولم افكر ..فقط شعرت بالمسيح فى لحظه صليت له فيها وهو أرسل رده علي الفور .. 
​
[ لا يمكن أشكك في إيمانك يا جميل على الإطلاق لأني انا عن نفسي لم أدرس ولم أكن أعرف يعني ايه مسيحي من الأساس رغم من اني كنت مسيحي، ولكن لولا إعلان الله وعمله في داخلي ما كنت اعرفه على الإطلاق... وطالما إيمانك حي ورايت الله في قلبك ولمسته من جهة كلمة الحياة والحياة ظهرت في داخلك فماذا يعوزك حتى لو شك الناس كلها فيك، طالما الله في قلبك لا يهمك شيء لأنه هو متكلك وحياتك ... ]
​
أعرف أخوه كتير بمثل محبتك ,,وهم حاولوا الأنتحار ايضا لكن الرب كان بيحبهم ومرديش انهم يقعوا فى الخطيه دي ..وأنا كنت واحد من اللي حاولوا ينتحروا لكن مكنتش لسه رعفت ان المسيح اللي نجاني وكنت بظن ان القدر هو اللي نجاني لأني ببساطه كنت بعيد كل البعد عن اله الزيف لأني كنت اخاف منه جدا لأن خطاياي كانت كثيره ..
ومن هنا أحب اسألك ..

 ** أيه رأيك فى اللي بيضع شهادات الأخوه محل التحقيق وكأنه مطالب بأن يثبت ايمانه..
[ هو أنا باعذره لأن يمكن فيه البعض بيدخلوا بخدعة أنهم عرفوا الرب، ولكن من يعرف الله لا يهمه شيء لأن من معه اقوى من هو عليه والله كفيل أن يشهد لذاته فيه، لأن كل من يعرف الله يحمل الصليب ويتبعه ويعلم أنه سيكون مرفوضاً من الناس وقد لا يصدقه الناس بسهوله، ولو رجعت لأعمال الرسل ستجد ان كثيرين خافوا من وجود بولس الرسول في الكنيسة لأنهم ظنوا أنه لازال يريد ان يقتل المسيحيين، ولم يصدقوه بسهوله ] 

 **أيه رايك فى حال الدنيا دلوقت .. 
[ أنت شايف ايه يا جميل، انا شابف أن كل شيء قرب لنهايته ]

 **ليه الناس بقت بتكره بعضها ومش طايقه بعضها 
[ عندما لا يوجد الرب المُحيي وروح المحبة، تنتشر الكراهية والبغضة ]

 **تفتكر هل العالم كله نسي أنهم ابناء أدم وحواء وهم فى الأصل أخوه ,,
[ الخطية تعمل شرخ داخلي وتقسم الناس وتجعلهم في ضديه لأن كل واحد يُريد ان يكون إله ذاته ولا يقبل الآخر وهذه هي طبيعة الخطية لذلك جاء الرب ليجعل الأثنين واحداً ويهدم الحائط المتوسط، لأن كان في الهيكل قديماً يوجد حائط يفصل بين شعب اليهود بالمولد، والأمم الدخلاء على اليهودية لأن بين اليهود والأمم خصومة وبين كل شعب والآخر وبين الأخ واخيه خصومه وعدواة سببها الخطية التي دخلت بالموت ]

 **عايزك تكلمنا بشرح بسيط عن أدم وحواء وااللي حصل معاهم قبل ما ينزلوا الأرض ..
[ كتبت موضوع مفصل عن هذا كتعليم كتابي آبائي في موضوع اسمه المحب والمحبوب وسوف اذكره لاحقاً بطريقة أوسع ]

 **تفتكر ليه مصر حالها مدهور وايه الحل ..
[ صدقني صعب أكتب وجهة نظري لأن ينقصها الكثير ومش عايز اقول اي كلام وخلاص، الموضوع عايز دراسة واعية وتعمق فيما يحدث وليس لدي اي بيانات ولا افكار واضحة في الموضوع !!! ]

 **تقول ايه لأتني أصحاب زعلانيين من بعضيهم أي كان سبب الزعل ..وهل المحبه تفشل فى أنهم يرجعوا صحاب تاني
[ الموضوع مش يتكتب في بحث يا أجمل أخ حلو، لأني طبيعياً بصلي أولاً واطلب قوة الله واذهب إليهما وانا بايع نفسي ومستعد أن أعطي ذاتي للموت من أجلهما، وحينما اصلي معهما اجد الخلاف زال وحده بدون عناء ]

 **هل بتتعامل مع شباب فى الكنيسه .. بتحاول تتقرب منهم ..بتنصحهم بحاجات معينه ..
[ صدقني مش بانصح حد بحاجة، انا فقط مستمع جيد وباصلي معهم وبجد الكلام بيجي لوحده وساعات هما اللي بيقولوا الحل بعد صلاتنا وفي أثناء كلامنا ]

 **أنا أول ما عرفتك من زمان حذرتني من أني ادي سري لأي مسيحي معرفهوش ومش واثق فيه رغم انه مسيحي ..
 هل تعتقد أن ممكن حد مسيحي يكون سبب مشاكل ليا لو أعترفتله بأيماني ..وليه المشاكل طالما أني شخص مؤمن بالمسيح..
[ أنا مش قصدي لو كان مؤمن لأن ليس كل مسيحي عايش إيمانه، أو له خبره حقيقية مع الله، لذلك حذرتك لمن لهم صورة التقوى ولا يعرفون الله بالصدق والحق، أو من يتكلمون عن الإيمان كلام ودراسة وهما لم يحيوا به صدقاً، لأنهم سيكونوا لك سبب مشاكل حقيقية لا تدري بها، وعدو كل خير يستغل كل من هو بعيد عن الله ليتعب المؤمنين ويعثرهم او يسبب ارتباكاً لحياتهم ]

 **انتا واجهت مواقف كتير مؤلمه مع اباء وكهنه ..حابين نعرف المواقف دي ..لو حضرتك مش حابب ليك الحريه ..لكن بردو هتقول..
[ ههههههههههههههه طب ليه يعني الموضوع ده عديه يا جميل لأن في النهاية ربحت الكل بلا استثناء، وأشكر الله لأني لم أخسر أحد في حياتي إلا ه فقط وهما الذين لم يريدوا أي صلح ولا ترضية إطلاقاً وصنعت كل ما عليا تجاههم والكنيسة وقفت جنبي ولكن لم توجد فائدة ولازلت اصلي لهم لعلي اربحهم يوماً ما ]

 **لو فى شحات قالك لله بتتعامل معاه ازاي .. هل بتصليله .. 
[ اصليله ده طبيعي حتى لو كان نصاب، لكني لم أُعطي شحات في الشارع شيئاً (إلا في حالات نادرة جداً) بل أعطي للكنيسة ومن لي لهم ثقة أو من أعرف حالاتهم، لأن معظم المتسولين نصابين، واترك من لهم هذه الموهبة يتصرفون وفق ما نالوا من الله ] 

 **يا تري لما بتقرأ الأنجيل فى اوضتك لوحدك وتصلي لربنا هل دموعك بتنزل ولا عادي .. 
[ ساعات وساعات حسب ما تكون الحالة والاحتياج، فهذا ليس شرط ولا قانون ومش اقدر اضبط أحوالي فيه ]

 **هل بتفكر علي طول فى حال الدنيا الوحش وحال العالم اللي بقا كله حروب ودمار 
[ صدقني ابداً، باصلي من أجل العالم وباشوف كل شيء عادة أنه سيكون للخير لكل من يحب الله، وسيئول أيضاً لخير البعاد عن الله لكي يعودوا إليه ويتوبوا ]

 **هل تعتقد ان ممكن العالم يتغير ويبقا كله محبه وسلام وترجع الناس تعرف ان كلهم أخوات من اب وام واحده..
[ لا اعتقد يا جميل، لأن العالم وضع في الشرير ولن يعود لكي يكون واحد إلا في المسيح يسوع فقط وبروح الوحدة ]

 **العابر فى مصر مضطر انه يخبي ايمانه وانتا عارف الأسباب ..والمعموديه بتبقا صعبه جدا ..يا تري ليه المعوديه صعبه ..ويا رتي ليه العابر يلاقي صعوبه فى انه يدخل كنيسه ويصلي أو يقابل اب كاهن يعترفله أو أب يحكي معاه..
 ** ايه اللي يخلي شخص واقف علي باب الكنيسه يمنعك من الدخول كمسلم وأنت مجرد من اي أشياء خطره علي الأمن العام وأثبت هويتك وحين نيتك .. هل دي اوامر .. وليه كنيسة ربنا يدخلوها بأمر ..
[ اقول ايه يا ترى يا هل ترى !!! واعتقد قلتها ليك قبل كده في رسالة خاصة ]

 **هل دموعك رغم انك عندك 45 سنه لازلت تتساقط رغم عنك ..
[ أحياناً طبعاً يا جميل وانا لا أخجل قط من دموعي لأني طفل الله الصغير ]

 **هل أنت  متزوج ..عندك أبناء ..كيف تتعامل معهم ..هل تري فيهم محبة مثل محبتك ...
[ متزوج وعندي ابن واحد اسمه شادي، المحبة من الله وبالروح القدي ولو وعاها سيبقى كله محبة، ولا اتعجل الأمور وباصلي لكي تكون المحبة عنده ليست محبة اجتماعية فقط بل من الله ]

 **هل جالك شعور قوي بالرهبنه .. وهل فى فرصه للعابر أنه يترهبن ..
[ عمر ما جالي شعور بالرهبنة لأنها ليست طريقي، واعتقد قد تكون صعبة على عابر الرهبنة بسبب أن الرهبان الكنيسة تقدم أوراقهم للداخلية ]

 **العابر محروم من الزواج من مسيحية الصلب ..يا تري ده ليه .. لو عند حضرتك بنت وأنا اتقدمت علشان أتجوزها ترفضني لأني من نسل مسلم ر غم مرعفتي بالمسيح وايماني به ..
[ أنا طبعاً مش هارفضك ده طبيعي، لو بنتي أحبتك وعندها استعداد أن تحمل الصليب معك بجدية وأمانة، ولكن المشكلة كلها في وضع البلد نفسه لا يوجد حرية، عموماً كل من يتبع المسيح الرب سيحمل الصليب ويتألم ويدخل في ىلام صعبة للغاية وعليه ان يحتملها بصبر القديسين وبرؤية المجد الموضوع امامه في المسيح يسوع ]

 **ايه معني اسمك aymon   ded   وليه أخترته تسجل بيه كيوزر نيم 
[ ليس له اي معنى، ولكن له دلالة محبة، لأني حينما دخلت باسم ايمن وجدته مستخدم بكثرة، المهم بعد طول محاولات، افتكرت في الحضانة انهم بيقولوا لي بابا أيمون، فاخترت اسمي مقترن بهذا الاسم لأنه عزيز عندي بسبب الأطفال، فبقى ايموندد ]

 نكمل بعد الفاصل مع الرائع المحبوب جدا من رب المجد 
 aymonded​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 مايو 2012)

شكرا جدا جدا يا 


أونكل aymonded



بس يا تري يا هل تري ليه مش حطيت تعليق كخاتمه للأجابات الرائعه دي ..


:gun:
ولا حضرتك زهقت وعايز تمشي.


:act23:
لو زهقت مني فى ناس تانيه قاطعه تذاكر ومسينيه الدور ..


:59:
قلنا نرزقوا كدا بحاجه من وراك ..





مستنيينك ترجع بقا علشان نحكي حواديت قبل النوم...


:ura1:


عيل صغير بيحاورك عارف مش تقولي .. 

:smile01
أصلي بردو حاسس أن طفل الله الصغير هوا اللي بيحاورك ..


فمش تزهق مني أونكل 


:new8:


سلام الرب يرعي روحك المحبه يا أجمل أونكل حلو جميل محبوب من رب المجد 
​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

لا يا جميل انا عمري ما ازهق من حد وعلى الأخص لو كان أخ رائع مثلك، وانا عنيا ليك في اي سؤال وأي إجابة أيضاً، فقط أأمرني، بس انت عاوزني اختمها ازاي يا ترى يا هل ترى !!! النعمة معك
​


----------



## خادم البتول (17 مايو 2012)

قبل الختام دعوني أكتب بعض الكلمات
--------------


أولا هذه الوردة لأخي الحبيب أيمونديد​ :16_4_10: ​ (بأمر سيدتي طبعا.. ومن بستانها)​ 

يقول القديس أنطونيوس الكبير​ *إن احتمال الكرامة أصعب من احتمال الإهانة!*​ 
كم هي رائعة وصادقة هذه العبارة! ربما لولا ذلك لأرسلت بطاقات الحب وكلمات المديح والتقدير والكرامة لكثيرين في هذا المنتدى المبارك، ولكن الله حقا هو الذي يدبر ذلك وهو الذي قد يمنعه، ربما لكي لا تعثرهم الكلمات! ​ 
اليوم وقد وجدت أخيرا هذا الموضوع ـ والذي أشكر عليه "بداية العمر" كثيرا ـ فنحن بالفعل في سياق الكرامة لأخينا المحبوب أيمونديد، وعليه اسمحوا لي أن أضع أيضا شهادتي وأن أخبركم أنني شخصيا شاركت هنا بسببه، وبسببه فقط، لأنني كنت أتابعه وأتابع كتاباته منذ زمن، ثم أردت أخيرا أن أدخل إلى صفحته وفهرسه لكي أرى كل ما كتب عموما ولكي أتابع أولا بأول كل ما يرسل حديثا، وهذا لا يمكن بالطبع إلا إذا كنت 
عضوا. هكذا قررت أن أكون عضوا!​ 
أما العجيب حقا فهو بعد ذلك مباشرة، حيث فاجأني أخونا المبارك "أوريجانوس المصري" برسالة جمع فيها مشكورا كتابات أيمونديد بروابطها في موضوع واحد مسلسل، متاح للجميع أعضاء وغير أعضاء، وهو بالضبط ما كنت أريد!! فلو أن أوريجانوس فعلها قبل أسبوعين فقط ما كنت بالتأكيد عضوا هنا اليوم، إذ كان يكفيني تماما القراءة في صمت للجميع بوجه عام، وبوجه خاص لمجموعة لا تتجاوز خمسة أسماء، على رأسهم بالطبع أيمونديد الذي شاركت أخيرا لأجله! ​ 
فقلت يا سبحان الله! هو إذن تدبيره العظيم أن يتأخر موضوع أوريجانوس لأكون معكم كاتبا لا مجرد قارئ، كما أنه أيضا تدبيره أن أكتب اليوم أخيرا هذه الكلمات ـ كلمات الكرامة الصعبة المُعثرة ـ لقلب أعرف أنه من القوة بحيث يحتملها، ولروح أعرف أنها من الصدق بحيث لا ترى فيها مجد ذاتها ولكن بالأحرى مجد القدوس الذي نطمح جميعا لنعمته فينا وإشراق شمسه في قلوبنا.​ 
فمبارك أخي الحبيب أيمونديد، وأرجو فقط من هذه الرسالة والشهادة أن تكشف له ـ وللجميع ـ كم تصنع حقا أعمالنا الصغيرة وكم تؤثر كلماتنا البسيطة حتى دون أن ندري أبدا.. حتى ينتهي إبحارنا ونصل أخيرا إلى الشاطئ وهناك فقط سوف تدهشنا كم هي رائعة حقا أكاليل البر التي تنتظر كلا منا وكم هي باهرة ترانيم السلام التي تستقبلنا وكم هي عالية أعتاب النور التي ترفعنا! ذلك نفسه ملمح من ملامح المحبة التي تشملنا وتشمل الكون كله، فيا ليتنا نفطن حقا لهذا الفيض من المجد والبهاء والبركة حولنا دائما، ويا ليتنا نرى جمال الله وجمال أبنائه وبناته في كل حين!​ 
النعمة معكم دائما.​ 
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مايو 2012)

حوار رائع جدااااااااااااا ومفيد ايضا

يسوع يبارك خدمتكم وحياتكم


ومازلت متابعه ...


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

أخي الحبيب في الرب خادم البتول​ سلام ومحبة في شخص الرب يسوع المسيح، الذي هو حياتنا الحقيقية الذي أشرق بالتجسد البتولي في ملئ الزمان وأنارنا بإشراق نور وجهه في قلوبنا فنفرح ونُسر جداً ونبتهج كل أيام عمرنا، ولا يستطيع أحد أن ينزع فرحنا منا لأن الحبيب يسكن هياكلنا الخزفية، وكل مديح يُقدم لنا فهو لأجل عمله الظاهر فينا، لأن كل من يرى أعمالنا الصالحة أو ما نخطه حسب الموهبة التي أُعطيت لنا من الله فهو يمجد أبانا السماوي، لذلك نرى أن كل مديح أو شكر هو في الأساس لشخصه الحبيب والعظيم القدوس، لذلك لا نعثر من أي مديح لأننا نراه مقدم للحبيب وحده، لأن ما أُمتدحنا عليه هو عمله في داخلنا الذي لم ولن يكن لنا فيه فضل على الإطلاق، وأنا لا أتكلم فقط عن نفسي بل عن كل واحد تذوق نعمة الله في داخله وعمل بها حسب عطية الله ...


وبصراحة لم أكن أدرك أو أعلم أنه يوجد من يتابع ما أكتبه بتدقيق، لأنه لم يكن في ذهني إطلاقاً أن في أحد بيهتم بما أكتب، لأني وضعت في نفسي أكتب حسب موهبة الله المعطاه لي بدون أن أدقق في متابعة الموضوعات، واعتقدت أن هناك إهمال فيما أكتب لذلك لم أكمل موضوعات كثيرة بدأت بها ولم أكملها معتقداً أنه لن يتابعها أحد، ولكن كلام شخصك الحبيب وكلام بعض الإخوة الأحباء في المنتدى وفي أمكان أخرى، جعلني أخجل من نفسي طلباً أن يغفر لي إلهنا الصالح العظيم القدوس تقصيري وتوقفي قليلاً عن الكتابة، ولكني سأعود مرة أخرى لأكمل ما لم أكمله بعد، طالباً صلاتك يا أخي الحبيب وصلوات جميع الذين يحبون ربنا يسوع في عدم فساد، لكي أتمم كل ما يريده الله في حياتي بتدقيق وتركيز كبير، وأكتب داتئماً حسب النعمة المعطاه لي بالروح، حسب قصد الله وتدبيره...


حقيقي أشكر الله على وجودك الحلو معنا هنا، طالباً أن يهبنا الله معونة القوة العليا أي الروح القدس ليُخلصنا من سهام إبليس المتقدة ناراً، ويعيننا لكي ننتصر على ذواتنا ونتخلص من كل ما للعتيق من معوقات، وأن يطهرنا من كل شر وشبه شر لنكون آنية دائمة مقدسة ملتهبة بنار الروح القدس ومشتعله به ليلاً ونهاراً ...

​
بكل محبة أخوية صادقة كأعضاء في كنيسة الله​ أهديكِ تحية سلام نلناها من رب المجد يسوع المسيح​ سائلاً أن يحفظك الله في ملئ محبته واهباً شخصك الحلو​ أن تتمتع مع جميع القديسين بشركة محبته في النور​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> حوار رائع جدااااااااااااا ومفيد ايضا
> 
> يسوع يبارك خدمتكم وحياتكم
> 
> ...



وهبك الله كل فرح سماوي لا يزول ويغمرك بسيل من النعمة والقوة الدائمة
لتصيري من نعمة لنعمة ومن قوة لقوة، فقط صلي من أجلنا جميعاً
كوني في ملء نعمة الله وفرح الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 مايو 2012)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع 

عدنا لكم مع المحبوب جدا 

أونكل أيمونديد 

"aymonded"

والنهرده حابين نسأله حبة اسأله صغننين خالص أوي جدا 

اونكل ايمن ,, 

1 : تقول ايه لكل فتاه مسيحيه مقبله علي الزواج ..وتقول ايه بردو لكل شاب مسيحي مقبل علي الزواج ..؟

2 : تقول أيه لكل الشباب الذين ملأ قلبهم حب الدنيا والدنيويات  ...؟

3 : يا تري حضرتك بتضرب اولادك ..او ضربتهم قبل كدا ..وهل ممكن تضربهم فى يوم من الأيام ..؟

4 : تقول ايه لكل أب وأم جداد فى الحياه الزوجيه 

5 : شايف ازاي يكون تعامل الزوجه المسيحيه مع زوجها والعكس فى تعامل الزوج مع زوجته  ..؟ 

6 : كلمنا عن الصيام وفوائده الروحيه ..؟ 

7 : فى كتير من الشباب الحب خلاهم فى حالات نفسيه سيئه .. تقول ليهم ايه ..؟ 

8 : فى ناس كتير مسيحيه بالأسم ..حابين أنهم يشوفوا المسيحيه الحقيقيه .. نقولهم ايه وننصحهم بأيه ..؟

9 : لو اني شفت حد مسيحي بيغلط فى دين تاني بأي شكل من الأشكال .. هل دا صح او غلط .. وتقول ايه للشخص ده ..؟

10 : فى عائلات أفرادها مسيحيين ومسلمين فى نفس الوقت (اجنبيات مسيحيات تزوجن من رجال مسلمين ) أطفالهم مسلمين .. يا تري هل ده 

فيه ذنب من ناحية الأم بحق الاطفال انهم يتربوا بعيدا عن حضن المسيح .. بما أن كل أجنبي مسيحي هو ابن للمسيح رغم أختلاف الطوائف 

11 : هل حضرتك شايف ان الكنيسه ممكن تتوحد قريب فى العالم كله ولا شايف ان دا صعب حاليا .. ؟ لأننا نوقن بقدوم المسيح فى المستقبل ..

12 : مواهب الب كثيره فينا .. هل تعتقد ان هناك أنسان يولد بلا موهبه فى داخله .. اذاي نكتشف المواهب دي .. 

13 : مواهب الرب هي عطيه له منا كما علمتنا .. اذا أهملنا هذه الموهبه هل هذا يعتبر جحود لعطية الرب وعدم استغلال لها فى رفعة اسمه القدوس ..؟

14 : هناك الكثير من الشباب عاق لوالديه .. بما تنصحه .. 

15 : ايه عقاب الأنسان اللي بيؤمن بأله غير رب المجد يسوع  ..؟

16 : هل ممكن حضرتك تغضب احيانا .. وايه رد فعلك تجاه غضبك .. وهل غضبك دا بياخد وقت .. 

17 : هل هناك معجزات حدثت فى حياتك غير المعجزه التي كانت سبب خلاصك  ..؟

18 : تقول ايه للشباب اللي بيعاكس فى الشارع  ..؟

19 : تقول ايه للبنت اللي بتدي مشاعرها لشاب دون أن تدرس شخصيته وأيمانه وتصرفاته .. ولا مراية الحب عميا ..؟

20 : رغم بعدي الشديد عن السياسه لأني مش بحبها اصلن .. لكن حابب أسئلك هل دا غلط ولا حال مصر يجبرنا أننا نتابع سياسه ..؟

21 : هل فى نشاطات كنسيه مشتركه بين كل الكنائس فى كل المحافظات .. ؟ ولو دا مش موجود هل شايف أنو لازم يبقا موجود ..؟

22 : هل حضرتك بتمر بضيق نفسي او حزن او أكتئاب فى بعض الأحيان سواء بسبب أو من غير سبب ..وايه تصرفك تجاه هذا الضيق ..؟

23 : البابا شنوده الثالث ..كلمنا عنه كما تراه أنت ..وهل تعتقد ان كتير منا مش بيعمل بوعظاته .. رغم ان الكتير دول زعلوا جدا علي أنتقاله للسماء..وكانت دموعهم لأنتقاله كثيره ..!!؟

24 :حضرتك بتخدم فى أكثر من منتدي .. هل خدمتك متساويه فى كل المنتديات .. ؟ 


حبيت أنوع فى الأسئله حتي لا تكون ممله فى سياق واحد .. 

دول حبه صغيره كدا والباقي الكتير لما حضرتك ترجع من السفر بالسلامه .. 

​


----------



## aymonded (18 مايو 2012)

1 : تقول ايه لكل فتاه مسيحيه مقبله علي الزواج ..وتقول ايه بردو لكل شاب مسيحي مقبل علي الزواج ..؟

أقول لو كنتِ أو كنت عايز تربتط بعيد عن الله فأعلم أن من هنا تبدأ المشاكل ولن يكون في حياتك سلامٌ قط، ولو تزوجت بأهدأ إمرأة في العالم، أو تزوجتي برجل شبه ملاك، ولو كنت تظن أن الله سيرسل لك شخص من السماء فأنت تحلم ولا تحيا في الواقع العملي المُعاش، وأن كنتِ أو كنت تظن أنك قادر على تغيير الآخر حسب ما تُريد، فأنت تبدأ أول خطوة في فشل حياتك الزوجية، وأن كنتِ أو كنت لا تعرف الله وتحيا معه باستقامه قلب وانتباه ويقظة وتبحث عن شخصية ترتبط بها وتكون قريبه من الله، ظناً أن حياتك سوف تستقيم، سيأتي يوم وتشتكي أنك لا تستطيع أن تكمل حياتك معها وسيزوغ قلبك عن الله أكثر، لأنك كنت تبحث أو تبحثي عن مبرر يجعل ضميرك مستريح، وكأن الزواج من مؤمنه أو مؤمن سيريح قلبك المتعب والبعيد عن الله، فاقتربوا من الله وأقيموا شركة معه واختاروا شريك الحياة المناسب لكل واحد فيكم لتكون حياتكم ملؤها المحبة وفيضها سلام من الله ...
ونصيحتي الأخيرة، أن ليس كل ما يلمع ذهباً، لأن كم من الأشخاص لهم لمعة وزهو من الخارج وكأنهم كنز ثمين من يقتنيه يصير أكثر غنى، ومع العشرة وحياة الزيجة تظهر من الداخل عديمة القيمة مثل الذهب المزيف !!!

2 : تقول أيه لكل الشباب الذين ملأ قلبهم حب الدنيا والدنيويات  ...؟

كل ما فيها باطل وقبض الريح، وكثير عشقوها وركضوا وراء مجدها الباطل فخنقتهم بزهوها الخانق، وصارت لهم مثل القفص المصنوع من الذهب الخالص وداخله طير محبوس شُلت جناحيه ولا يستطيع أن يحلق بعيداً لأنه كف من زمان على أن يحلق بها في سماء الحرية فلم يعد يقوى على الطيران لأن جناحيه ضعفا وبالكاد يتحرك في القفص يقفز هنا وهناك ونسى أنه يطير وظن أن حياته كلها مجرد قفزات داخل قفص من ذهب !!!

3 : يا تري حضرتك بتضرب أولادك ..او ضربتهم قبل كدا ..وهل ممكن تضربهم فى يوم من الأيام ..؟
أنا عمري ما ضربت حد من الأساس، ولا أظن يجي يوم واضرب حد مهما ما كان، لأن يوجد ألف مليون طريقة عوض الضرب، ربما أضرب في أضيق الحدود على ظهر اليد، بدون أن يكون هناك ألم واضح وذلك لتصوير العقاب وليس لتأليم طفل، ولكن بعد مرحلة الطفولة لا يوجد ضرب على الإطلاق بل نقاش هادئ وجاد نافع بالمحبة والإقناع ...

4 : تقول ايه لكل أب وأم جداد فى الحياه الزوجيه 

منذ بداية الزواج عَودوا أنفسكم على جلسة منفردة وحدكم ولو ساعة واحدة فقط، أقيموا شركة بعضكم مع بعض في النور، اجلسوا جلسة هادئة تتبادلوا فيها مشاعركم، وتجددوا عهودكم مع بعضكم البعض في نور الله الحلو لو كنتم مؤمنين، وتتذكروا ذكريات محبتكم في الخطوبة وبعد ذلك على مر حياتكم في الزواج، لأن ممكن مع الوقت تهملوا شركة المحبة بينكم، وأي شُعله تُطفأ طالما لا يوجد ما يُغذيها لتستمر وتكبر، لأن كل ما لا يستمر يتوقف، وكل ما يتوقف لابد من أن يتقلص ثم يذبل ويموت ...

5 : شايف ازاي يكون تعامل الزوجه المسيحيه مع زوجها والعكس فى تعامل الزوج مع زوجته  ..؟

الاحترام والتقدير وتقديم كل واحد للآخر في الكرامة مع حفظ وحدانية القلب في المحبة باستمرار الصلاة اليومية وقراءة الكلمة بدون حجة عدم الوقت وإهمال حياتهم الروحية سوياً، لأن من الإنجيل تأتي التقوى وتظهر المعاملة بالمحبة...
​


----------



## aymonded (18 مايو 2012)

6 : كلمنا عن الصيام وفوائده الروحيه ..؟ 
هاتجد موضوع عن الصوم سبق كتابته في هذا اللنك [ http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204503 ]

أنا كده بصراحة مش هاعرف اكمل لأن كل الأسئلة الآتية تحتاج لوقت طويل للإجابة مع أن كثيراً ما كتبت عنها في المنتدى في تعليقات وأحياناً في موضوعات كثيرة جداً، ولكني سأعود وأرد عليها بالتفصيل بعد رجوعي من السفر، وأشكرك حقيقي على أسئلتك الحلوة يا أجمل أخ حلو، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين​


----------



## خادم البتول (18 مايو 2012)

:16_14_51:

​ أشكر أخي الحبيب "أيمونديد"، وأشكر سمو الأميرة "نيفين" وأشكر نسيم الصيف "بداية العمر"، أشكر محبتكم كثيرا وأمتن لهذا التقدير الذي أرجو أن أكون بالفعل مستحقا له. سامحوني إذا كنت قد تأخرت قليلا لظروف خارج إرادتي، كما أني بالطبع لم أكن أتوقع أي إشادة أو تقدير.

​ نعم، أخي وأستاذي الحبيب أيمونديد، أكمل رجاء ما بدأت، لأنه في كل حال ينبغي لنا أن نكمل كل بر. ثم مَن يعلم: لعل جمهورك أكبر حتى مما قد نتخيل أنت وأنا هنا! 

​ أما عثرة المديح فأنا بالطبع أعلم أنها لا تصيبك، لكن رجال الله مثلك لهم افتخار آخر، واختبار وتجربة أصعب كثيرا، تلك هي تجربة البار أيوب! فالبر نفسه، حتى برنا نفسه وصلاحنا، ليس لنا أن نعجب أو نفتخر به! برنا نفسه عطية الله لنا! أنت بالطبع أستاذنا وتعلم ذلك أفضل من الجميع، لكن الشيء بالشيء يُذكر. كأن الإنسان لابد حقا أن ينمحي بالكلية حتى يجد بالعكس نفسه بالكلية، وذلك قبس من نور كلماته الباقية: من أراد أن يخلص نفسه يهلكها، ومن يهلك نفسه لأجلي يجدها.
​ أما عن نفسي فقد أدبني الله بطريق آخر من الطريف أن أذكره أيضا، وهو "المفارقة": فبعد كل بر وصلاح وتقوي وصلاة وخدمة وشرح وكتابة ولاهوت وفلسفة، أجيء هنا فأجد طفلة في عمر الثامنة عشرة ـ لم تقرأ ربع ما قرأت ولا تعرف عشر ما أعرف ـ تكتب بضع كلمات بسيطة صادقة، صافية رائقة، أرى فيها محبة أكبر من كل ما بذلت في يومي من محبة، فأدرك أن هذه الطفلة أقرب لقلب الله مني، وأدرك أن الله بالعكس أرسلني لها لكي أتعلم منها، لا لكي أكون لها معلما! هكذا عمالقة في الصباح يقولون قديس، ثم طفلة في المساء تخبرك أنك لست إلا نحاسا يطن وصنجا يرن! تلك هي المفارقة التي أعيشها تقريبا كل يوم! :t9:
​ 
على ذلك أخي الحبيب فأنا الذي صدقا يشكر الله على وجودي معكم وعلى كل ما أتعلم حتى من أصغركم، لا أنت ولا أي شخص آخر، ولا بالطبع تلك الطفلة التي تفاجئني كل يوم في هذا المنتدى باسم جديد. ​ 
سلام ونعمة، ونصلي أن تعود لنا سالما غانما إن شاء الله. ♥


​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مايو 2012)

*موضوع جميييل و مفيييد  اشكرك كريس انك فتحت الموضوع ده-- لان بجد الواحد كان نفسه يسئل استاذ ايمن اسئله كتيييييير---*
* بس انا شايفاك مش محتاج توصيه يا كريس-- متوصى جااهز هههههههههههه اوعا تكون بتسترزق من ورا الموضوع ههههههههههههههههههههه  بس اعتقد ناسيت تسئل استاذ ايمن بياخد كام نفس كل يوم هههههههههههههههه*
* اشكرك استاذى الغالى على اجابتك الجميله و على محبتك---*
*متابعه -----*


----------



## aymonded (21 مايو 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> :16_14_51:
> 
> ​ أشكر أخي الحبيب "أيمونديد"، وأشكر سمو الأميرة "نيفين" وأشكر نسيم الصيف "بداية العمر"، أشكر محبتكم كثيرا وأمتن لهذا التقدير الذي أرجو أن أكون بالفعل مستحقا له. سامحوني إذا كنت قد تأخرت قليلا لظروف خارج إرادتي، كما أني بالطبع لم أكن أتوقع أي إشادة أو تقدير.
> 
> ...



أروع كلام سمعته من أغلى أخ رائع أحبه من قلبي
صلي لأجلي، النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (21 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *موضوع جميييل و مفيييد  اشكرك كريس انك فتحت الموضوع ده-- لان بجد الواحد كان نفسه يسئل استاذ ايمن اسئله كتيييييير---*
> * بس انا شايفاك مش محتاج توصيه يا كريس-- متوصى جااهز هههههههههههه اوعا تكون بتسترزق من ورا الموضوع ههههههههههههههههههههه  بس اعتقد ناسيت تسئل استاذ ايمن بياخد كام نفس كل يوم هههههههههههههههه*
> * اشكرك استاذى الغالى على اجابتك الجميله و على محبتك---*
> *متابعه -----*



هههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا مش باخد حد بلاش كلام يودي ورا الشمس
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
المهم صلي من أجلي، النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (21 مايو 2012)

7 : فى كتير من الشباب الحب خلاهم فى حالات نفسيه سيئه .. تقول ليهم ايه ..؟ 
سلام لشخصك العزيز، بعد عودة أكمل إجابة باقي أسئلتك يا اروع أخ حلو، شوف يا أروع أخ غالي بالنسبة لهذا السؤال لا تظن أن الكلام في هذه المرحلة ينفع، هو محتاج مواجهه لأن كل شخص تختلف حالته النفسية عن الآخر، والكلام في حد ذاته غير مجدي ولا نافع، لأنهم في الأساس لن يقرأوا أو يسمعوا لأحد لأنهم يرون الدنيا كلها سوداء في عيونهم في تلك اللحظة، لأن الحب حينما يتحول ليأس هو حب ناقص في الأساس، لأن الإنسان في داخله لم يعرف ما يُشبع نفسه شبع حقيقي، لأن الحب شبع، والحب بذل وعطاء، وبكل تأكيد من دخل في هذه الحالة لم يعرف للحب الحقيقي طريق، بل اتكل فقط على الأحاسيس والمشاعر التي في داخله في حالة من الرومانسية الخيالية، لأنه بنى صروح من الخيال وعاش وحده فيها ولما ارتطم بالواقع الذي هرب منه بالأحلام فاق على الحقيقة التي صدمته وجعلته يدخل في هذه الحاله، وأقول له أنت منذ البداية اخترت خطأ ولم تحب حب حقيقي لأن الحب يدفع للأمام، ولا يرجع للخلف، وأنك وضعت أملك على إنسانه وكأنها دنيتك وأنت لم تدخل معها دنبا من الأساس، لأن حلمك وحلمها في الخيال ولم تحسب حساب الأيام ولم تضع في ذهنك أنك ممكن أن تتركها أو تترك، لأن كل ما على الأرض يميل بطبعه للزوال، فلماذا تندهش وتيأس وكأنك فقدت كل شيء وأنت منذ الأساس عشت خطأ ولم تتحرك في واقع الإمكانيات المتاحه !!!!

8 : فى ناس كتير مسيحيه بالأسم ..حابين أنهم يشوفوا المسيحيه الحقيقيه .. نقولهم ايه وننصحهم بأيه ..؟
كلمة المسيحية تأتي من المسيح، وكل من قال أنا مسيحي اي منسسوب للمسيح الرب وليس لدين أو طائفة، أنا مسيحي يعني انا من المسيح وأحيا للمسيح الرب، والمسيحي الحقيقي هو من التقى مع مسيح الحياة رب المجد، فلو عايزين تكونوا مسيحيين فعلاً لا اسماً، توبوا وآمنوا بالرب القيامة والحياة، وصلوا للرب يسوع واعرفوا من أنتم وماذا تريدون !!! لأن من يعرف نفسه يعرف الله، ومن يعرف الله يستحق أن يعبده بالروح والحق، وأيضاً من يعرف عاره يعرف كيف يطلب مجده ...

9 : لو اني شفت حد مسيحي بيغلط فى دين تاني بأي شكل من الأشكال .. هل دا صح او غلط .. وتقول ايه للشخص ده ..؟
أولاً اللي بيغلط عادة في الآخر أو حتى في دينه أو عقيدته بقصد تحقيره أو يظن أن بهذا يستطيع أن يُخلصه، فهذا الشخص ليس عنده محبة حقيقية من الله، لأن المحبة تحترم الآخر مهما ما كان على خطأ، وعليه ان لا ينظر لنقائصه بل يعلن له الكمال الإلهي في سر التقوى ومحبة الله، وأقول لهذا الشخص أطلب قوة غفران من الله وأطلب المحبة والسلام، لأنه طوبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يُدعون، وكل من يصنع انشقاق وتحذب ويُهين الآخر لم يعرف المسيح المصلوب بعد لأجل حياة العالم، وبالتالي لم يبلغ بعد سرّ القيامة مع المسيح، مسيح الحياة والمجد ...

10 : فى عائلات أفرادها مسيحيين ومسلمين فى نفس الوقت (اجنبيات مسيحيات تزوجن من رجال مسلمين ) أطفالهم مسلمين .. يا تري هل ده  فيه ذنب من ناحية الأم بحق الاطفال انهم يتربوا بعيدا عن حضن المسيح .. بما أن كل أجنبي مسيحي هو ابن للمسيح رغم أختلاف الطوائف 
طبعاً يا أجمل أخ حلو، ليس كل أجنبي مسيحي حقيقي، وانا لا أتكلم عن اسم ولا مظهر، لأن لو مسيحي حقيقي كيف يُقيم شركة مع غير المؤمن !!! أما أن كنت تقصد أنه تزوج قبل أن يؤمن إيمان حي حقيقي بالمسيح، فهذا شيءٌ آخر تماماً ...

11 : هل حضرتك شايف ان الكنيسه ممكن تتوحد قريب فى العالم كله ولا شايف ان دا صعب حاليا .. ؟ لأننا نوقن بقدوم المسيح فى المستقبل ..
هذا ما يُسأل فيه الله وحده، لأني لا أعرف إجابة لهذا السؤال على مستوى الواقع العملي، فالإجابة وحدها متروكه لله الحي، لأنه يعلم الخفايا ويعرف ماذا سيحدث، لأن وحده الكنيسة تتوقف على الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة، فلو الكل عاش بإيمان حي، الوحدة ستكون سهلة ومفرحة للقلب والكل سيركض إليها ويطلبها بقوة، وستتحقق بسهولة شديدة...

 12 : مواهب الب كثيره فينا .. هل تعتقد ان هناك أنسان يولد بلا موهبه فى داخله .. اذاي نكتشف المواهب دي .
مستحيل يوجد إنسان مخلوق وليس له اي موهبة، وكشف المواهب هو البحث في داخل النفس، وهذا سيظهر من المحكات اليومية في العمل وعلى الكمبيوتر والقراءة وكل ما حولنا منذ الصغر، وستظهر الموهبة في كل واحد وسيعرفها، مثلاً ممكن تجد واحد منذ الطفولة يعجب جداً بالألوان وتجده يعمل بها ويلون كل شيء أمامه تعرف على طول أن هذا شخص محب للفن التشكيلي، أو للألوان عموماً فممكن يكون فنان في الرسم أو أي انواع الفن التي تستخدم الألوان، أو طفل تجده يحب أن يدق على كل شيء أو يحب الألحان والموسيقي، ثم لو اعطيته مجال موسيقي تجده يتفوق فيه يوماً بعد يوم... وهكذا كل موهبة تبدأ تظهر ظهور خفيف غير موجه منذ الصغر، فلو انتبه له أحد ونمى موهبته ستخرج منه موهبة عظيمة للغاية، أما أن أُهملت قد تظل حبيسه إلى اليوم الذي تخرج فيه أو لا تخرج ... وهكذا الخ...
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 مايو 2012)

أ ايمن فعلا من أجمل الشخصيات اللي موجوده

ويتميز باسلوبه الجذاب المتواضع جداااا


تحيه استاذي سلام الرب يكون معاك​


----------



## aymonded (22 مايو 2012)

abanoup makram قال:


> أ ايمن فعلا من أجمل الشخصيات اللي موجوده
> ويتميز باسلوبه الجذاب المتواضع جداااا
> تحيه استاذي سلام الرب يكون معاك​



ربنا يخليك يا جميل ولو اني مش اعتقد إني كده خالص، بس علشان خاطرك هامشيها المرة دية فقط
المهم والأهم تصلي من أجلي يا أروع أخ حلو أحبه من قلبي، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> :16_14_51:
> 
> ​ أشكر أخي الحبيب "أيمونديد"، وأشكر سمو الأميرة "نيفين" وأشكر نسيم الصيف "بداية العمر"، أشكر محبتكم كثيرا وأمتن لهذا التقدير الذي أرجو أن أكون بالفعل مستحقا له. سامحوني إذا كنت قد تأخرت قليلا لظروف خارج إرادتي، كما أني بالطبع لم أكن أتوقع أي إشادة أو تقدير.
> 
> ...



بركه للكنيسه كلها تواجدك معنا .. الاحظ فيك مواهب كثيره سنكتشفها عما قريب .. واخمن أن الكتابه هي أحدها ..



> أما عثرة المديح فأنا بالطبع أعلم أنها لا تصيبك، لكن رجال الله مثلك لهم افتخار آخر،



دي مش بتقرب منو أبدا .. دا عنده أنكار للذات بطريقه مستفزه .. ومتواضع بطريقه أكثلا استفزاز 

:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:

سعيد جدا جدا بتواجدك بيننا .. 

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *موضوع جميييل و مفيييد  اشكرك كريس انك فتحت الموضوع ده-- لان بجد الواحد كان نفسه يسئل استاذ ايمن اسئله كتيييييير---*
> * بس انا شايفاك مش محتاج توصيه يا كريس-- متوصى جااهز هههههههههههه اوعا تكون بتسترزق من ورا الموضوع ههههههههههههههههههههه  بس اعتقد ناسيت تسئل استاذ ايمن بياخد كام نفس كل يوم هههههههههههههههه*
> * اشكرك استاذى الغالى على اجابتك الجميله و على محبتك---*
> *متابعه -----*



منورانا حبوا ..


وأتفضلي اسئلي أونكل ايمن اللي انتي عاوزاه

بس عربي موش أفرنجي 

:ranting:


​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا مش باخد حد بلاش كلام يودي ورا الشمس
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> المهم صلي من أجلي، النعمة معك
> ​



هههههههههههه

أنتي مش فهمتها استاذي ..

هي تقصد بكام نفس ..

 يعني كام مره شهيق وزفير ..

مش كام نفس يعني كام روح .. 

أحم أحم ..

 أنا المترجم الخصوص بتاعها ..

:a82:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

abanoup makram قال:


> أ ايمن فعلا من أجمل الشخصيات اللي موجوده
> 
> ويتميز باسلوبه الجذاب المتواضع جداااا
> 
> ...



منورنا يا بوب 

مونتظرينك تشارك معانا 



​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع .. 

عدنا بمجموعة أسئله جديده 

لــ

"أونكل ايمن"​
سلام المسيح استاذي ..​
النهرده جايب ليك اسئله منقوله من ..

http://st-takla.org​
لحد ما أخلص كم مهول من الأسئله المتسلسله اللي جات فى بالي فترة غيابي

جاوب من غير ما تغش يا اونكل 

وياريت مع وضع اجابه مستفيضه قليلا 


:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​
سؤال: اذكر ما تعرفه عن الآتي مع ذكر الشواهد: فتاة جميلة اختيرت ملكة، وكانت قديسة.


:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: اذكر ما تعرفه عن الآتي مع ذكر الشواهد: عجوز جميلة اشتهاها الملوك.


:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: اذكر ما تعرفه عن الآتي مع ذكر الشواهد: شاب كان جميلًا وشعره طويلًا وكثيفًا.


:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: اذكر ما تعرفه عن الآتي مع ذكر الشواهد: نبى كان جميلًا، وأشقر مع حلاوة في العينين.


:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: اذكر ما تعرفه عن الآتي مع ذكر الشواهد: طفل من جماله، أخفاه أبواه من الموت.


:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: اذكر ما تعرفه عن الآتي مع ذكر الشواهد: شاب كان جميلًا وناجحًا، واشتهته سيدته.


:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: اذكر ما تعرفه عن الآتي مع ذكر الشواهد: زوجة كانت جميلة، أحبها زوجها وظلت عاقرًا مدة طويلة.


:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: اذكر ما تعرفه عن الآتي مع ذكر الشواهد: ملكة تجملت وتزينت لمقابلة القائد، فأمر بقتلها.


:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: اذكر ما تعرفه عن الآتي مع ذكر الشواهد: فتاة جميلة، أحبها أمير مجاور، وانتهى الأمر بقتله.


:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: اذكر ما تعرفه عن الآتي مع ذكر الشواهد: من التي قيل عنها إنها جميلة كالقمر طاهرة كالشمس.


:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: هات آيه أخرى عن أن الروح القدس يعلمنا كل شئ.


:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: هات أية عن أن الروح القدس يمكث معنا الى الأبد؟


:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: هات أية عن الروح يبكتنا علي خطية.


:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: هات آية دعي فيها الروح القدس بالمعزي.

:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: هات آية عن حلول الروح القدس يعطي قوة.


:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: أذكر آيتين عن عمل الروح القدس في الحرفيين.


:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: أذكر آيه عن { شركة الروح القدس }.


:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: أذكر آيه عن عمل الروح في الخلق.


:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:
:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: أذكر آية عن وجود روح الله في كل مكان.


:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: إلي أية مدينة تنسب القديسة العذراء؟ وإلي أي إقليم؟

:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: متي عادت العذراء إلي هذه المدينة بعد سفر طويل؟

:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: أين ورد ذكر أخت لمريم العذراء؟

:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: اين عاشت العذراء بعد صلب السيد المسيح؟ ومع من؟

:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: اذكر معجرة تدخلت العذراء في إتمامها؟

:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: أين ورد أن العذراء كانت تصلي مع رسل  المسيح؟

:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: كم شهرًا قضته العذراء مع إليصابات في حبلها؟

:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: اذكر موضوعين في العهد الجيد عن بشارة الملاك  للعذراء بالحبل المقدس؟

:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: ما هي النبوءة التي وردت في العهد القديم عن إنجاب العذراء لإبنها وإسمه؟

:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​سؤال: متي طلبت العذراء مقابلة السيد المسيح؟

:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:​
كمعلومات عامه لكل الأعضاء ..جاوب أستاذ ايمن 

النعمه معك استاذي
​


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2012)

دية اسئلة مدارس الأحد يا جميل وهاتلاقيها متجاوب عليها في كتب كتير ومعروفة عند معظم الأعضاء الموجودين، وطبعاً الكل عارفها من النبا تكلا، والشاطر هو اللي يبحث ويدور في الكتاب المقدس يا أجمل أخ حلو، ليتعلم ويستفيد، ولو كتبت عنها هاكتب تفسير وهايبقى مطول، فخليها تيجي في وقتها من ضمن الموضوعاتت الكتير اللي كتبتها واللي اعتقد أن فيه كتير مش بيشفوها...

وعموماً انا مش لسه جاوبت على كل اسئلتك اللي فاتت، ويظهر أنك مش لحقت تشوفها وتقرأ الإجابات، واسئلتك كتير يا جميل وابقى خليها سؤال والا اتنين، في كل مرة علشان بس مش تكون الإجابة طويلة تصيب القارئ بالملل، وبعدين اعتقد الأعضاء خلاص زهقوا مني يا جميل ومن كثرة الكلام معي وعني، خليهم بقى يشتركوا ويتكلم كل واحد عن نفسه شوية، وأشكرك على اهتمامك ومحبتك يا أروع أخ حلو، النعمة معك
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 مايو 2012)

أ أيمن إسمحلي اسالك كام سؤال ع السريع كده 

نبدأ بــــــ

إيه أكتر آيه بتحبها ف كتاب الله او بتحطها دايما قدامك ؟؟

إيه أكتر ترنيمه أو مقوله بتحبها ؟؟

مين اكتر حد من المرنمين بتحبه ؟؟

إيه أكتر لحن بتحبه ف الحان كنيستنا ؟؟

وإيه أكتر طقوس السنه بتحبها ؟؟

هل اتعرضت لمواقف محرجه قبل كده ؟؟

إيه بالنسبه لك او مفهومك او فكرك الشخصي عن المعاني دي :
الحظ
الصدفه
القسمه والنصيب
العادات والتقاليد
كلام الناس
السحر
الشعر
البحر
أصعب جرح
اكبر غلطه
السماء
الخوف والمخافه

إيه رايك الشخصي عن إرادة الله ومعرفة الله ؟؟
وهل يوجد قيود ع الانسان ف التصرفات ناحية ارادة الله ؟؟

معني التوبه ؟؟؟

ازاي الانسان يعيش حياة مستمره مع الرب ؟؟

صفات المسيحي الحقيقي ؟؟

ازاي الانسان يعيش بفرح مع الرب رغم المشاكل والضيقات ؟؟

مين أكتر حد من القديسين حياته ماثره فيك ؟؟؟

وأخيرااااا

كلمة منك لكل الشباب 


معلش بقي انا كنت ناوي أطول بس ما حصلش نصيب هههههههههههه

سلام الرب يكون معاك أستاذي الرائع ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> دية اسئلة مدارس الأحد يا جميل وهاتلاقيها متجاوب عليها في كتب كتير ومعروفة عند معظم الأعضاء الموجودين، وطبعاً الكل عارفها من النبا تكلا، والشاطر هو اللي يبحث ويدور في الكتاب المقدس يا أجمل أخ حلو، ليتعلم ويستفيد، ولو كتبت عنها هاكتب تفسير وهايبقى مطول، فخليها تيجي في وقتها من ضمن الموضوعاتت الكتير اللي كتبتها واللي اعتقد أن فيه كتير مش بيشفوها...
> 
> وعموماً انا مش لسه جاوبت على كل اسئلتك اللي فاتت، ويظهر أنك مش لحقت تشوفها وتقرأ الإجابات، واسئلتك كتير يا جميل وابقى خليها سؤال والا اتنين، في كل مرة علشان بس مش تكون الإجابة طويلة تصيب القارئ بالملل، وبعدين اعتقد الأعضاء خلاص زهقوا مني يا جميل ومن كثرة الكلام معي وعني، خليهم بقى يشتركوا ويتكلم كل واحد عن نفسه شوية، وأشكرك على اهتمامك ومحبتك يا أروع أخ حلو، النعمة معك
> ​



أزاي يا أونكل ..أنا قريت كل أجاباتك .. وكمان عارف انك موش جاوبت علي كلو .. 

أنا افتكرت أنك موش ليك رغبه تجاوب ع الباقي .. شوف من أمته موش جاوبت عليهم ...

فقلت أحط حبة اسئله سهله كدا خفيفه .. وأكيد منتظر باقي الأجابات..

وكمان مونتظر باقي الأجابات علي اسئلة أبانوب ..

وموش تتهمني الأتهام البشع ده تاني يا اونكل .. 

انا اصلن بدون أجاباتك فى مذكرتي .. 

زحلان منك خالص..

صالحني يالا بشوكولاته وبونبوني كتير كتير 

:smil13:



​


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه  انت ما صدقت يا سيد، هههههههههههه، وبعدين يا جميل انت نسيت أني سافرت  فكنت هاجاوب امتى يعني، وكنت لسة منتظر اكمل فلقيت وابل من مطر الأسئلة  هههههههههههههه، صعب اجاوب على هذا كله مرة واحدة يا جميل، وانت ما صدقت  تكتب اسئلة عايزة السنة كلها علشان اقدر اكتب واجاوب بتدقيق وتفاصيل كما  كتبت، فحدد سؤالين سؤالين علشان بس مش تبقى الإجابة طويلة ومش حد يقدر  يقرأها وأنا اقدر أجاوب، فحاول تشوف ايه اللي انا مش جاوبت فيه وتحدد كل  مرة سؤالين علشان بس أقدر أجواب ومش يأثر على الوقت وعلى القارئ ....
أشكرك على محبتك وإصرارك على تكملة الموضوع يا جميل، أقبل مني كل حب  وتقدير، ومنتظر ترتيب الأسئلة وايه اللي انا مش جاوبته لأني من كثرة  الأسئلة تهت بصراحة هههههههههه، أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك المحبوب  عندي جداً، النعمة معك
​


----------



## خادم البتول (24 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> دي مش بتقرب منو أبدا .. دا عنده أنكار للذات بطريقه مستفزه .. ومتواضع بطريقه أكثلا استفزاز
> ​




​ لأنه ناصح.. واعي.. شاطر.. فاهم.. قديييييييم... :t33:

​ هذا رجل عرف جيدا الكتاب وعاشه واختبره.. فهو من ثم لا ينسى أبدا: 
"*قبل الكسر الكبرياء، وقبل السقوط تشامخ الروح*"!

​ التواضع هنا بالتالي ليس مجرد تواضع فقط، بل هو علاوة على ذلك "نصاحة" وذكاء وانتباه! اجعل أي شخص هنا ـ أو في أي مكان ـ يصدق أنه عظيم حقا، ثم انظر كيف سيبدأ انهياره تدريجيا! هذه في الحقيقة أضمن وسيلة لتحطيم إنسان: فقط اجعله يصدق أنه عظيم! 
​ 
لذلك حقا ـ كما قال القديس أنطونيوس وذكرت في البداية ـ "*إن احتمال الكرامة أصعب من احتمال الإهانة*". لهذا السبب فأني شخصيا بالعكس أعتبر هذا التوبيك من التجارب الكبرى التي دخلها أيمونديد مؤخرا ـ شكرا لمحبتك ـ وأصلي أن يخرج منها سالما. :t33:​ 
* * *

​ ختاما أشكرك أخي الحبيب على رسالتك وعلى كل حفاوتك وتقديرك. أيضا أشكرك على افتتاح رسائل الزوار (وهي خاصية كنت قد عطلتها ولا أعرف كيف استطعت حقا أن تكتب فيها!!) بل أنا الذي تباركت بكلماتك الرقيقة، ويسعدني التواجد بينكم والمشاركة البسيطة معكم. أيضا ما دمت هنا لا أنسى في الختام توجيه الشكر أيضا إلى الغالية الجميلة Karima  على تقديرها لرسالتي الأولى. تشرفت سيدتي، والنعمة مع الجميع. ​ 
* * *

​ (بالمناسبة: طالعت مؤخرا "*رسالة أيمونديد الأولى إلى أهل أرابتشيرش*" وأوصي الجميع بقراءتها.  إصحاح جديد من سفر الجمال والحكمة).


​


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2012)

abanoup makram
أ أيمن إسمحلي اسالك كام سؤال ع السريع كده 

نبدأ بــــــ

إيه أكتر آيه بتحبها ف كتاب الله او بتحطها دايما قدامك ؟؟
((( بصراحة يا أجمل أخ حلو، الآيتين اللي قدامي دائماً : [ إن أراد أحد أن يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبعني ] (لوقا 9: 23)، [ من وجد حياته يضيعها ومن أضاع حياته من أجلي يجدها ] (متى 10: 39) )))

إيه أكتر ترنيمه أو مقوله بتحبها ؟؟
[ ترنيمة: يا نفسي دوماً فكري في ذالك الفادي الحنونـ وله دوماً أنظري ما دمتي في هذا الوجود ]

مين اكتر حد من المرنمين بتحبه ؟؟
((( ما فيش حد بعينه يا جميل )))

إيه أكتر لحن بتحبه ف الحان كنيستنا ؟؟
[ ألحان القيامة عادة ]

 وإيه أكتر طقوس السنه بتحبها ؟؟
[ طقس القيامة والصعود وعيد حلول الروح القدس ]

هل اتعرضت لمواقف محرجه قبل كده ؟؟
[ يعني مش دققت يا جميل، لأن بطبعي مش باهتم أني أُحرج، اللي يهمني أني مش أحرج حد ]

 إيه بالنسبه لك او مفهومك او فكرك الشخصي عن المعاني دي :​ الحظ [ لا يوجد شيء اسمه حظ ]
الصدفه [ لاتوجد شيء اسمها صدفة عندي، لأن كل شيء براه في تدبير الله حتى لو موقف شكله تاه أمام الناس ]
القسمه والنصيب [ قسمتي ونصيبي هو الرب، هذا ما تعنيه عندي فقط ]
العادات والتقاليد [ مش باهتم بها لأن نظري مثبت في صليب ربنا يسوع وما يهمني هو تقليد الروح وليس الناس ]
كلام الناس [ ليس له اي أهمية عندي في شيء، لأنهم ان مدحوني ولا زموني فهما سيان عندي ولا فرق على الإطلاق بين الأثنين، لأن ما يهمني ماذا يقول الله عني من جهة طاعتي له، وليس الناس ]
السحر [ شيء لا يهمني على الإطلاق لأنه خيص من تحت عبودية الخطية وهوس العقل الخالي من نور الله وحكمة الروح ]
الشعر [ تجربة شعورية حينما يدخلها الإنسان يُبدع في التصويرعن خبرة اجتازها في واقعه المُعاش ]
البحر [ حينما أقف أمامه باشعر أني أريد أن أحب الله بقوة مثل موج البحر في شدة هياجة في الشتاء القارص ]
أصعب جرح [ هو الابتعاد عن الله مصدر حياتي الحقيقية وخيانة محبته بعدم التوبة ]
اكبر غلطه [ خفض نظري عن الله والنظر لأي شيء آخر ]
السماء [ أنتظر استعلان مجد الله ومجيئه ] 
الخوف والمخافه [ التقوى بالمحبة وثقة الإيمان في الله حبيبي الخاص ]

__________________
إيه رايك الشخصي عن إرادة الله ومعرفة الله ؟؟
وهل يوجد قيود ع الانسان ف التصرفات ناحية ارادة الله ؟؟

معني التوبه ؟؟؟

ازاي الانسان يعيش حياة مستمره مع الرب ؟؟

صفات المسيحي الحقيقي ؟؟

ازاي الانسان يعيش بفرح مع الرب رغم المشاكل والضيقات ؟؟

مين أكتر حد من القديسين حياته ماثره فيك ؟؟؟

وأخيرااااا

كلمة منك لكل الشباب 


معلش بقي انا كنت ناوي أطول بس ما حصلش نصيب هههههههههههه

سلام الرب يكون معاك أستاذي الرائع ​______________________​ 
هو الأسئلة الأخيرة دية محتاجة وقت شوية في الإجابة مع أني جاوبتها في موضوعات كتير في المنتدى، فقط تحتاج لمن يدخل إليها ويفتش فيها وسيجد الإرشاد اللازم والدقيق فيها، ولكني سأُجيبك عنها باختصار وإيجاز في تعليق آخر، فقط فكرني لأني أكيد هانسى، أقبل مني كل حب واحترام وتقدير لشخصك العزيز في الرب، صلي من أجلي يا أخي الحبيب، النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> ​ لأنه ناصح.. واعي.. شاطر.. فاهم.. قديييييييم... :t33:
> 
> ​ هذا رجل عرف جيدا الكتاب وعاشه واختبره.. فهو من ثم لا ينسى أبدا:
> "*قبل الكسر الكبرياء، وقبل السقوط تشامخ الروح*"!
> ...



أخي الحبيب الذي استوعب سر قوة الاتضاع الذي هو عمل الروح القدس في النفس، لأن سرّ الاتضاع يكمن في معرفة النفس في ضوء كلمة الله، لأننا سنجد أن الله العامل فينا، ولم نكن كفاة من أنفسنا لذلك ندخل لهذا السرّ العظيم بوداعة يسوع المتواضع القلب، فنجد أن الاتضاع محبب لنفوسنا جداً، لأننا نعرف كم رحمنا الرب ورفع عنا ثقل خطايانا التي هي صناعتنا، لأننا لا ولم ولن نستطيع أن نصنع براً أن لم يكن الرب بنفسه هو العامل فينا لأجل أن اردنا حقاً أن نعمل من أجل المسرة، لأني اذكر أني لم افعل شيئاً في حياتي سوى الخطية، وحتى التوبة لولا نعمة الله وقوته لما كنت تائباً الآن، ولكنه يحثني على التوبة حينما أرتد عنه لبعض من ىثار حياتي القديمة، وأُخطأ، فأجده هو الذي يشدني ويُناديني بقوة وحينما استسلم له أجد النعمة تحل والقوة تأتي والروح القدس يشتعل في داخلي يمحبة، فازداد اتضاعاً كهبة منه بالروح القدس، لأن حتى في هذا ليس لي فضل فعلاً بكل صدق وأمانة تامة، لأن الله هو المربي الصالح بالروح القدس، كأب لنا في المسيح ....


وبالنسبة [ "*رسالة أيمونديد الأولى إلى أهل أرابتشيرش*" ] شكلك هاتخليهم يرجموني ههههههه، عموماً راجعت الرسالة ووجدت بعض الأخطاء الإملائية وتم تصحيحها لتكون وضحها لأن كانت توجد بعض الألفاظ والكلمات غير واضحة بسبب نسيان بعض الحروف بسبب سرعة الكتابة، واشكرك على تنبيهك الهام الذي اتمنى من الجميع قراءتها للفائدة للحياة والخبرة، صلي من أجلي، النعمة معك​


----------



## خادم البتول (25 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> أخي الحبيب الذي استوعب سر قوة الاتضاع الذي هو عمل الروح القدس في النفس، لأن سرّ الاتضاع يكمن في معرفة النفس في ضوء كلمة الله، لأننا سنجد أن الله العامل فينا، ولم نكن كفاة من أنفسنا لذلك ندخل لهذا السرّ العظيم بوداعة يسوع المتواضع القلب، فنجد أن الاتضاع محبب لنفوسنا جداً، لأننا نعرف كم رحمنا الرب ورفع عنا ثقل خطايانا التي هي صناعتنا، لأننا لا ولم ولن نستطيع أن نصنع براً أن لم يكن الرب بنفسه هو العامل فينا لأجل أن اردنا حقاً أن نعمل من أجل المسرة، لأني اذكر أني لم افعل شيئاً في حياتي سوى الخطية، وحتى التوبة لولا نعمة الله وقوته لما كنت تائباً الآن، ولكنه يحثني على التوبة حينما أرتد عنه لبعض من ىثار حياتي القديمة، وأُخطأ، فأجده هو الذي يشدني ويُناديني بقوة وحينما استسلم له أجد النعمة تحل والقوة تأتي والروح القدس يشتعل في داخلي يمحبة، فازداد اتضاعاً كهبة منه بالروح القدس، لأن حتى في هذا ليس لي فضل فعلاً بكل صدق وأمانة تامة، لأن الله هو المربي الصالح بالروح القدس، كأب لنا في المسيح ....
> ............................​





بعض الحديث مزاح، وبعضه جد، ثم بعضه أخيرا من باب "أحكيكي يا جارة، تا تسمعي يا كنه"!  وليست هناك بالطبع "كنه" محددة أريدها أن تسمع، ولكن كنت أقصد عموما التحذير ـ عبر مثالك ـ من كل كبرياء أو شموخ أو اتضاع زائف. البعض لا يعرف كم هو حقا مدمر بل كارثي أن يقع الإنسان في هذه الشراك، ولقد رأيت ذلك بعيني مرارا، وشهدت عليه كثيرا، وانسكبت أمامي بسببه دموع أصعب من كل وصف. لذلك فإني دائما أحذر منه ما وجدت لذلك فرصة. 


أما أنت أخي الحبيب فرجل قوي من أهل الأسرار، الله وحده يعلم أنت على قلب مَن! هل تعرف هذا التعبير؟ أنا شخصيا لم أكن أعرفه، حتى قابلت مجنونا، أو ربما قديسا، أو ربما مهرطقا، لست بالضبط أدري، لكنه سألني هذا السؤال ذات يوم: أنت على قلب مَن؟ 


لم أفهم، فأعاد السؤال في ضيق، كما لو أنها معلومة مبدئية المفروض أن يعرفها أي شخص! مرة أخرى لم أفهم، فامتعض وجهه وسكت يشملني بنظرة إحباط ويأس. لكن صديقه، أو ربما تلميذه، أو ربما شيطانه، مرة أخرى لست بالضبط أدري، تطوع هذا أخيرا بالشرح: كل روحاني على قلب نبي أو قديس، أنت على قلب مَن؟ فهمت، ثم وجدتني أجيب دون تفكير: أنا طبعا على قلب الشيخ الروحاني! ("طبعا"، كأنني كنت بالفعل أعرف هذا مسبقا! :t33 عندئذ تبادل النظر مع كبيره بابتسامة ذات مغزى، لكنني بالطبع لم أفهم أبدا ما هو المغزى!


هذه القصة حدثت منذ كنت صبيا أو بالأحرى طفلا، ولم أجد لها أبدا أي تأصيل لاهوتي، لكنها تركت في نفسي أثرين عميقين: الأول إدراكي أن في هذا العالم رجال وأفكار وجماعات وأسرار تفوق خيال أي إنسان! الثاني هو أنني أعجبت شخصيا بهذه الفكرة: أن أكون على قلب شخص ما، خاصة وأنني فهمت أن هذا يخضع لاختيار الإنسان وتوجه قلبه. 


  بالمثل، إذا صدق هذا المعنى، الله أعلم على أي قلب أنت يا أستاذنا المحبوب، سيان عرفت أم لم تعرف. ربما أنت على قلب بولس الرسول، أو يوحنا الحبيب، أو حتى أمام المغنين! 


  هي قصة أحكيها فقط للسمر كل حين، فقط مع أهل النعمة، تذكرتها عندما قرأت شرحك. أشكرك صديقي على هذا الشرح لأنه فقط يؤكد عمق سرك.  أما الرسالة الأولى إلى أرابتشيرش فلا تخش من الرجم، ههههههه، في أسوأ الحالات سيكتفون فقط بوضعها ضمن الـ"أبوكريفا" وينتهي الأمر. :t33:


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه شكلها هاتبقى ابوكريفا إلى حدّ الرجم، هههههههههه، بس حقيقي اشكرك على ردك الفوق الرائع، لأني ارى فيه أسرار توضح التمثل بإيمان القديسين، فرح الله قلبك وقلبي وقلب كل من يحبه ويطلب اسمه العظيم القدوس، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2012)

عودة للرد على الأخ المحبوب: abanoup makram


إيه رايك الشخصي عن إرادة الله ومعرفة الله ؟؟
 وهل يوجد قيود ع الانسان ف التصرفات ناحية ارادة الله ؟؟
ازاي الانسان يعيش حياة مستمره مع الرب ؟؟
 
طبعاً أنا دمجت هذه الأسئلة مع بعضها البعض بسبب أنها واحدة لا تنفصل عن بعضها البعض....
أولاً يا أجمل أخ حلو أن معرفة الله مرتبطه بمشيئته وإرادته أشد الارتباط، وفي نفس الوقت يستحيل على الإنسان أن يعيش حياة مستمره مع الرب إلا لو عرف مشيئته العامة وأيضاً الخاصة في حياته كشخص تعرف على شخصه القدوس العظيم، لأن لله مشيئة وقصد في إعلان نفسه لي ولك، لأننا لا نعرفه لمجرد التعارف بل لتتميم مشيئة مقدسة محفوظة لي ولك منذ الأزل وتحققت في الزمن بتجسد الكلمة، وتتحقق فينا على المستوى العملي والاختباري، بإعلان مشيئته لنا واستجابتنا لها بطاعة الإيمان، طاعة إيمان عامل بالمحبة لهذه المشيئة التي بها نحن مقدسون في الحق !!!

ومشيئة الله مرتبطة بحريتنا في المسيح، وثمرة طاعتنا لناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع: [ وأما الرب فهو الروح وحيث روح الرب هناك حرية ] (2كورنثوس 3: 17)...

بالطبع أحب أن أكتب تحذير من تلبيس مشيئة الله لكل شيء يحدث حولنا من شرّ وفساد وأشياء غريبة عن الله ولكنها نتاج شرّ الإنسان أو عمل قوات الشر الذي أخضع لها الإنسان نفسه بحريته وإرادته !!!
 
ونلاحظ - يا أخي الحبيب - أن العقلية الشرقية دائماً تميل لإلصاق كل شيء تحت مُسمى مشيئة الله وإرادته، في كل كبيرة وصغيرة من الأقوال والأفعال والأفكار. فأن حدثت حادثة مثلاً نقول: [ إرادة ربنا ]، ونقول على كل شيء يحدث – سواء خيراً أو شراً – أنه يحدث بإرادة الله ومشيئته وتدبيره، وأحياناً يُقال [ قضاء وقدر ] وأيضاً [ المكتوب على الجبين لازم تشوفه العين ]، وأن لم نقلها بأفواهنا ولكنها تبقى اعتقاد راسخ في أنفسنا وعليها نعيش ونصبر أنفسنا على كل ما هو حولنا، فنهرب من مسئولية تغيير نفوسنا وبذل الجهد لتنمية حياتنا الشخصية !!!

​ وكواجب علينا أن نفهم ونستوعب معنى مشيئة الله، كما نصليها عن دون وعي قائلين: [ لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض ]، وذلك لكي لا نقع في نوع من الحتمية والتواكلية التي تزيل حرية الإنسان وتجعلنا نتوهم إن الإنسان [ مُسير] لا محالة، وفكرة أنه يكون مُخير شيء ضعيف يكاد أن لا يُذكر بجوار تسييره وفق مشيئة الله التي نزعم أنها تحركنا وليس لنا حرية !!!​ وربما الكثيرون يتعسرون في الفهم أمام الآيات التي تتكلم عن [ الاختيار السابق ] أو [ التدبير السابق ] كما ذكرها القديس بولس الرسول في رسائله، ومنها يستنتجون ما هو خارج النص في أن الله عين أناس للحياة الأبدية وآخرين للهلاك، وأيضاً – كما يعتقد الكثيرين جداً – أن الله عين تلميذه يهوذا لتسليمه ويكون له حكم الهلاك الأبدي !!! ​ وبذلك تُطرح الأسئلة التي بلا حصر :​ 

فهل للإنسان حرية أمام مشيئة الله وقصده وقضاؤه ؟
هل يفرض الله إرادته على الإنسان أم يعرضها فقط عليه ؟
هل يتحكم الله في مصير الإنسان والإنسانية أم يضع هذا المصير بين يديه ويتخلى عنه ويتركه لمصيره الذي يصنع ؟
 عموماً للإجابة على هذه الأسئلة المُحيرة لنا أن نضع النقاط الهامة والتي سوف نذكرها لاحقاً بأكثر دقة في موضوع مستقل عن إرادة الله ومشيئته :​ 1 – ما هو سرّ مشيئة الله الأزلي الأبدي: في الحقيقة أن سرّ مشيئة الله ترتبط أساساً بشخص يسوع المسيح كلمه الله المتجسد في ملئ الزمان، كما سيتضح لنا من خلال شرحنا للموضوع بدقة في موضوع مستقل ...​ 2 – هذا السرّ المتعلّق بربنا يسوع المسيح مرجع رئيسي لسرّ مشيئة الآب على جنس البشر ككل. فللآب مشيئة خاصة بالبشر منذ الأزل وهي مرتبطة أشد ارتباط بيسوع المسيح وسوف نشرحها بالتدقيق.​ 3 – وبناء على النقطتين السابقتين، سنركز (في الموضوع عند كتابته) على علاقة حياة يسوع المسيح مخلصنا الصالح في الجسد، أي أثناء وجوده على الأرض، حسب مشيئة الآب، كحياة مخصصه فيه للبشر الذين يريدون إتمام مشيئة الله وإرضاؤه.​ 4 – وكل ذلك سيقودنا في النهاية لإجابة السؤال الهام للغاية، عن معنى وجود الشرّ – من ألم ومرض وموت وحقد وبغضه ... الخ ... – أمام مشيئة الله، أي كيف تتواجد هذه الحقيقة المُرّة مع مشيئة الله الصالحة الكاملة، وكيف يتعامل الله معها ؟​ 5 – سنختم موضوعنا في النهاية بتساؤل آخر، عن معنى حرية الإنسان أمام مشيئة الله، أي كيف تتواجد وتتفاعل حريتان أحداهما محدودة ومشروطة ( بشرية )، والأخرى لا نهائية ومطلقة ( إلهية ) ؟​ 
ومع ذلك كل ذلك، سندرك في النهاية، أنه ستظل مشيئة الله من جهة وحرية الإنسان من جهة أخرى سراً عميقاً، سيظل يفهمه ويدركه الإنسان كلما تبحر فيه وتعمق من خلال سر عمل الله وتدبيره في المحبوب يسوع بإعلان الروح القدس في داخل القلب، وفي كل مرة نتعمق فيها وندخل لأعماق هذا السر بالروح وإعلان الله في داخل القلب، سنكتشف غنى متسع وعمق وأبعاد متسعة جداً ومعاني مستحيل أن نتوقعها في بداية الأمر، فمشيئة الله سرّ عظيم وعميق وفائق جداً لكل إمكانيات الإنسان وتفكيره، وحرية الإنسان سرّ متسع جداً مستحيل أن يُفهم خارج تدبير الله في ملئ الزمان واستعلان يسوع المسيح في داخل القلب بالروح ...​ 
والمشكلة يا صديقي الحلو، أن كثيرين حاولوا أن يتكلموا عن هذا الموضوع بعيداً عن مشيئة الله وإرادته في المسيح يسوع، فانجرفوا بعيداً عن القصد الإلهي الصحيح فصاروا في تيه أعظم وارتبكوا في أحاديث مشتته لم تصل لحل قاطع في النهاية واستعلان في داخل القلب ليحلوا معضلة الإنسان في هذا الأمر الذي أتعبه كثيراً جداً على مر تاريخ البشرية كله، ولا زال يتعبه جداً لأنه لم يدخل بعد في سر الله وإعلان الآب السماوي بيسوع المسيح في القلب برؤية الإيمان الحي بالروح القدس الرب المُحيي...



ازاي الانسان يعيش حياة مستمره مع الرب ؟؟
 [FONT=&quot]في الحقيقة إما تكون النفس خاضعة لله تماماً إذ عرفت مشيئته وتعلمت ما هي إرادته من الإنجيل بإعلان الروح القدس، فتكون هنا الذات البشرية غير مستقلة بذاتها أي ليس لها كيان مستقل ومنفرد عن الله، بل تكون إرادتها ومشيئتها هي عينها مشيئته، أي تتفق بحريتها وإرادتها مع مشيئته المعلنة بالروح من خلال الكلمة بطاعة الإيمان العامل بالمحبة، وفي هذه الحالة فقط تكون مهيأة للوجود الدائم مع الله وبالله، أي في تذوق عميق لخبرة القديس بولس الرسول :[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [ مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيَّ ][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]أو يا إما أن تكون النفس غير خاضعة لله بطاعة مشيئته، [ التي يا أما تعرفها ورفضتها، يا أما لم تعرفها وتظل مجهوله لها ولا تهتم أصلاً بمعرفتها ]، وعندما معرفتها لمشيئة الله لا تخضع لها ولا تُريد أن تُطيع، فتستقل بذاتها وبحريتها عن مشيئة الله في المسيح وإرادته، فتعمل هواها وشهواتها، وهذا واضح من مقطع رسالة أفسس الإصحاح الأول لو قرأناها من أول الإصحاح...

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]وهنا تكون الذات البشرية حية لذاتها ميتة عن الله، ويصبح لها وجود وكيان مستقل عن الله، ولكنه وجود في الظلمة، وكيان قائم على الوهم المادي، وتكون في بعدها عن الله هالكة لا محالة ،وهذا هو الجهل القائم في النفس نتاج الظلمة التي تغطي ذهنها وتفصلها عن نور الله الحي، فتنتج أفعال وأعمال ظلمة من النفس الحرة من الله ومرتبطة بعالم الشهوات الخبيثة ...[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]والذي يجعلنا ندخل في عمق المعرفة لمشيئة الله لنا في ربنا يسوع وارتباط حياتنا بحياته هو تحرير النفس[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [ إن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تصيرون أحراراً ]
__________________
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]طبعاً باعتذر بشدة على هذا التركيز في الكلام بدون التعرض لتفاصيل كثيرة، لأن الموضوع قد يطول جداً، وأنا أحببت أن أضع مجرد نقاط باختصار للتعمق في الموضوع لا من جهة معلومات بل من جهة خبرة للحياة ... وبإذن يسوع أجيب على باقي أسألتك في تعليق آخر، النعمة معك[/FONT]
 ​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (25 مايو 2012)

رااااااااااااائع استاذي اجابات فوق الروعه

سلام الرب يكون معاك ​


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2012)

abanoup makram قال:


> رااااااااااااائع استاذي اجابات فوق الروعه
> سلام الرب يكون معاك ​



ومعك يا أروع أخ حلو حبيب ربنا يسوع والقديسين
النعمة تغمر قلبك سلام دائم آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (26 مايو 2012)

عودة مرة أُخرى للرد على الأخ المحبوب: abanoup makram
والسؤال هو: معني التوبه ؟؟؟​ للأسف اليوم – كما سبق وكتبت في موضوعات كثيرة – التوبة عند الكثيرين توضع في إطار تدريبي في نقاط طويلة مجهدة تعتمد على جهد الإنسان وقدراته الخاصة والتي أمامها ينهار أعظم الجبابرة في الإرادة، لأني مرة رأيت سؤال كيف أتوب عن عاداتي فوجدت الرد سلسلة طويلة من التدريبات والأعمال التي لن يستطيع أحد أن ينفذها بدقة ولا حتى جزء منها إلا في أضيق الحدود وسيفشل ايضاً، لأن من كثرة النقاط الفرعية التي توضع في الإطار النفسي والفكري، تجعل النفس تسير في طريق التيه إذ تحصل على توبة من صنع البشر لا ترفعها سوى إلى المستوى الأخلاقي الطبيعي لأي إنسان عادي !!!

 ولكن التوبة الحقيقية لا تقوم إلا على ما ذكرنا في موضوع [ الكرازة النبوية في الكنيسة ] لأن هدف التوبة هو الاشتراك في طبيعة الرب بالاتحاد به والوحدة معه، وهذا هو الأساس لقوة التوبة وفاعليتها، فلا تصدق يا عزيزي أي شخص يكتب عن التوبة بعيدة عن حياة الشركة في المسيح يسوع مع الكنيسة أي مع إخوتنا الأعضاء في الجسد الواحد، وعلينا أن نحذر من أن نتوب بغرض آخر سوى الشركة في الحياة الجديدة، لأن الكف عن الخطية والبعد عنها سيظل بلا معنى بدون شركة !!!

 ولنلاحظ أن القديس بولس الرسول لم يعطنا ضماناً نهائياً بعدم الخطأ مرة أخرى بعد أن نلبس المسيح، بل أعطانا الاختيار بين طريقين نختار – بحريتنا – أن نسير في أحدهما [ أنتم عبيد للذي تطيعونه إمَّا للخطية للموت، أو الطاعة للبرّ ] (رومية 2: 4) 

 ولنحذر من الظن السائد عند البعض، أن التوبة وحدها تُخلِّص الإنسان، فالتوبة بدون دم المسيح الرب لا معنى لها أو فائدة منها على الإطلاق، ولكن التوبة تجعل الإنسان مؤهل أن يغتسل ويتطهر بدم المسيح فيخلُص أو يدخل في سرّ الخلاص الذي تتمه لنا الله الآب بواسطة يسوع المسيح ابنه الحبيب ونقله لنا بروح الحياة الروح القدس الذي يأخذ من المسيح الرب ويُعطينا، لذلك يقول القديس يوحنا الرسول [ إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم ] (1يوحنا 1: 9) ، فدم المسيح كنز عظيم جداً وغالي للغاية، ولا يقاس غناه بأي مادة على الأرض مهما كان ثمنها، ولكننا لا نقدر أن نقترب إليه إلا بالتوبة والاعتراف القلبي بثقة الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة لنأخذ منه فنغتني ...

 وهذا هو الرجاء الحي – بحسب الإنجيل – لكل خاطئ يريد أن يتوب ويعود لله الحي، فمكتوب [ بالنعمة أنتم مُخلَّصون ] (أفسس 2: 5، 8)، وكلمة مخلصون في النص اليوناني كما كتبها القديس بولس، تأتي كاسم مفعول في زمن المُضارع التام ويُفيد أن عملية الخلاص بدأت في الماضي (منذ موت المسيح الرب وقيامته) ومُستمرة طوال الحياة لذلك وفي نفس الإصحاح يقول إننا [ خُلقنا في المسيح يسوع لأعمال صالحة قد سبق الله فأعدها لنا لنسلك فيها ] (أفسس 2: 10)

 وهنا واضح أن هناك أعمال تقوى مقدسة أعدها الله لنسلك فيها، وهي تعتبر هبه ومنحه لنا أخذناها بإنسان جديد يسير وفق الإرادة الإلهية، ومن هنا يظهر فعل التوبة كنعمة موهوبة لنا من الله من جهة روح القداسة والعفة والطهارة، لأن اكتمال التوبة يأتي من الله بمدنا بقوت يومي يقويها ويشعلها ويُزيدها قوة تجديد للقلب وطهارة للنفس والجسد والروح ...

 فالتوبة - إذن - ليست عمل يتوقف على الإنسان وحده ولا على قدرته ولا ما يصنع من أعمال، لأن الإنسان كل ما يصنعه فقط هو أن يأتي إلى الله ليطلب حياته تسري فيه ليبصر نور وجهه مبتعداً عن الخطية ويتجنبها كما يتجنب النار الحارقة، أي يأتي لله كأعمى يُريد أن يستنير وتنفتح عيناه التي أغلقتها الخطية وجعلته كالابن الضال يبتعد عن الحضن الأبوي الحلو، والله يكمل هذه التوبة بمسك يد الإنسان وإدخاله في سر الأعمال التي أعدها ليسلك فيها بعمل الروح القدس روح القداسة والعفة والنقاوة، روح المحبة وثقة الرجاء، الذي يغيرنا لشكل المسيح الرب، وندخل في سر الإفخارستيا بعد ذلك لنأخذ قوت الحياة الأبدية، أي ترياق الخلود لنحيا لله إلى الأبد وتُحفظ توبتنا نقية بعمل الله فينا، ومن هنا تأتي سهولة التوبة لأنها قائمة على دم حمل رافع خطية العالم، وجسد حي يُحيي النفس المائتة، أي باختصار يتناول الإنسان جمر الطهارة والقداسة من على المذبح الإلهي، ليتقدس وتصير توبته ناجحة لأنها على المستوى الإلهي بعمل الله بشخصه في داخل تلك النفس التائبة ....

 ونختم الكلام في النهاية كاشفين السر التي تنطلق منه التوبة الحقيقية والصادقة وهو: [ أم لتسم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم الذي لكم من الله وأنكم لستم لأنفسكم ] (1كورنثوس 6: 19) – نعمة ربنا يسوع تفيض فينا قوة توبة لنسلك كما يحق لعهد التوبة الذي قوته تكمن في سر دم الحمل وجمر القداسة على المذبح المقدس الذي نتناول منه ترياق الخلود ... وبإذن يسوع أكمل باقي الأسئلة في تعليق لاحق، النعمة معك​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> أنتي مش فهمتها استاذي ..​
> هي تقصد بكام نفس ..​
> يعني كام مره شهيق وزفير ..​
> ...


 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه صوح انا قاصدى بيتنفس كام مره فى اليوم شهيق و زفير ههههههههههههه*
* تنفع مترجم يا كريس ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## aymonded (26 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه صوح انا قاصدى بيتنفس كام مره فى اليوم شهيق و زفير ههههههههههههه*
> * تنفع مترجم يا كريس ههههههههههههههه*



ههههههههههه طيب أسألك بالله عليكِ 

احسبها ازاي انا بقى يا ترى يا هل ترى !!!!​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههه طيب أسألك بالله عليكِ ​
> 
> 
> احسبها ازاي انا بقى يا ترى يا هل ترى !!!!​


 
هههههههههههههههههه مش قاصدى استاذى انا كان قاصدى بس انى اقول لكريس انه متوصى بالاسئله اوى و مش ناقص غير انه يسئلك يتتنفس كام مره فى اليوم-- 
  ومرسى بجد لإجاباتك الجمييله الممتعه-- الرب يبارك لك حياتك


----------



## aymonded (26 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه مش قاصدى استاذى انا كان قاصدى بس انى اقول لكريس انه متوصى بالاسئله اوى و مش ناقص غير انه يسئلك يتتنفس كام مره فى اليوم--
> ومرسى بجد لإجاباتك الجمييله الممتعه-- الرب يبارك لك حياتك



هههههههههههههه آها، مهما ما صدقوا يظهر يسألوا لدرجة أني مش ملاحق اجاوب على ايه والا ايه، دول يظهر ما صدقوا، انا ناوي اعمل مني كام نسخة واوزعها على الأسئلة، وكل نسخه تجاوب وحدها هههههههههه
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (26 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> عودة مرة أُخرى للرد على الأخ المحبوب: abanoup makram
> والسؤال هو: معني التوبه ؟؟؟​ للأسف اليوم – كما سبق وكتبت في موضوعات كثيرة – التوبة عند الكثيرين توضع في إطار تدريبي في نقاط طويلة مجهدة تعتمد على جهد الإنسان وقدراته الخاصة والتي أمامها ينهار أعظم الجبابرة في الإرادة، لأني مرة رأيت سؤال كيف أتوب عن عاداتي فوجدت الرد سلسلة طويلة من التدريبات والأعمال التي لن يستطيع أحد أن ينفذها بدقة ولا حتى جزء منها إلا في أضيق الحدود وسيفشل ايضاً، لأن من كثرة النقاط الفرعية التي توضع في الإطار النفسي والفكري، تجعل النفس تسير في طريق التيه إذ تحصل على توبة من صنع البشر لا ترفعها سوى إلى المستوى الأخلاقي الطبيعي لأي إنسان عادي !!!
> 
> ولكن التوبة الحقيقية لا تقوم إلا على ما ذكرنا في موضوع [ الكرازة النبوية في الكنيسة ] لأن هدف التوبة هو الاشتراك في طبيعة الرب بالاتحاد به والوحدة معه، وهذا هو الأساس لقوة التوبة وفاعليتها، فلا تصدق يا عزيزي أي شخص يكتب عن التوبة بعيدة عن حياة الشركة في المسيح يسوع مع الكنيسة أي مع إخوتنا الأعضاء في الجسد الواحد، وعلينا أن نحذر من أن نتوب بغرض آخر سوى الشركة في الحياة الجديدة، لأن الكف عن الخطية والبعد عنها سيظل بلا معنى بدون شركة !!!
> ...



راااااااااائع جـــدااا أستاذي فعلاً كلام جميل عن التوبه

ربنا يدينا نعمه اننا نعيش معاه دايما

ربنا يباركك

سلام الرب يكون معاك ​


----------



## aymonded (26 مايو 2012)

abanoup makram قال:


> راااااااااائع جـــدااا أستاذي فعلاً كلام جميل عن التوبه
> ربنا يدينا نعمه اننا نعيش معاه دايما
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام الرب يكون معاك ​



وهبنا الله قوة التوبة في سر الشركة بنور وصيته المقدسة
وليهبنا ملء سلامه العظيم، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> وهبنا الله قوة التوبة في سر الشركة بنور وصيته المقدسة
> وليهبنا ملء سلامه العظيم، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
> ​



أمين أمين يا يسوع ​


----------



## aymonded (26 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> أمين أمين يا يسوع ​



فقط صلي من اجلي يا أجمل أخ حلو
__________







طبعاً أنت الأخ الصغطط اللي في الصورة صح ....​


----------



## aymonded (3 يونيو 2012)

عودة أخرى للردج على أخونا المحبوب اللي غير اسمه من abanoup makram إلى *PoNA ELLY*​



*صفات المسيحي الحقيقي ؟؟*
 أساس صفات المسيحي تظهر في سلوكه، وسلوك المسيحي الحقيقي، مبني وقائم على كل ما هو من المحبة والشركة، فهذان (المحبة والشركة ) هما الأساس المُحرك للسلوك، والمحبة ليست هي محبة مجردة أو هي مجرد أخلاق سلوكية تسلمناها من آبائنا الذين ربونا على تقبل الآخر، بل المحبة التي نقصدها هنا هي الله [ الله محبة ]، ولأن الله [ الثالوث ] محبة فهو الذي يجعلنا واحداً:
[ الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يحبني والذي يحبني يحبه أبي وأنا أحبه وأُظهر له ذاتي ] (يو 14:  21)
[ ليكون الجميع واحداً كما انك أنت أيها الآب في وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا ليؤمن العالم انك أرسلتني ] (يو 17:  21)
[ وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني ليكونوا واحداً كما أننا نحن واحد ] (يو 17:  22)
[ أنا فيهم وأنت في ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد وليعلم العالم انك أرسلتني وأحببتهم كما أحببتني ] (يو 17:  23) 
[ بهذا قد عرفنا المحبة أن ذاك وضع نفسه لأجلنا فنحن ينبغي لنا أن نضع نفوسنا لأجل الإخوة ] (1يو3: 16)

ولكي يكون كل واحد فينا مسيحي حقيقي ينبغي أن نفهم سرّ حياتنا الجديدة في المسيح، لأننا فيه وبقيامته صرنا خليقة جديدة ليست من هذا العالم وطبعه، فكل الخطايا والتعديات بكل أشكالها وأنواعها المستترة والظاهرة في اي إنسان، تحت أي شكل ومُسمى، ما هي إلا صورة الموت الروحي في الإنسان، وهي صورة لا يُحاربها العالم أو يعترض عليها، بل يُعطي لها الشرعية ويُدعمها بالقوة اللازمة، وذلك لأنها تخدم تطلعات الإنسان وشهواته الفاسدة، من حب مراكز أو مال أو كبرياء: [ كل ما في العالم شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة ليس من الآب بل من العالم ] (1يو 2:  16)
وكل من يحيا بهذا العالم الساقط، أي يحمله في قلبه ويسلك وفق قانونه الخاص من جهة تدعيم الباطل وشركة الخطية مع أبناء المعصية، فأنه يموت روحياً منفصلاً عن الله ولا يقدر أن يُقيم شركة مع الله ولا مع الآخرين، بل ولا يقدر أن يعرف الله كشخص حي وحضور مُحيي: [ كان في العالم و كُوَّن العالم به ولم يعرفه العالم ] (يو 1:  10)، لذلك قال الرسول: [ لا تحبوا العالم ولا الأشياء التي في العالم أن أحب أحد العالم فليست فيه محبة الآب ] (1يو 2:  15)، وهذا ما يكشفغ زيف الحياة للمسيحي، فلا يكون بعد مسيحي حقيقي، وعليه ان يُسرع بالتوبة ويصرخ لله باحتياج قلب صادق يحتاج من يُنقذه...


فسلوك المسيحي الحي بالله ينبع من قيامة ربنا يسوع الذي حررنا من كل فريضة وقانون الحرام والحلال وجعل لنا قانون سماوي فوقاني من المحبة والشركة: [ إذاً إن كنتم قد متم مع المسيح عن أركان العالم *فلماذا كأنكم عائشون في العالم تفرض عليكم فرائض* ] (كو 2:  20)، فأن عاش الإنسان حسب مبادئه الإنسانية محدداً بعقله ما هو شر وما هو خير، وما هو حرام وما هو حلال بعيداً عن الله، أو حتى يظن أنه قريب من الله لأنه درس وعرف عن الله معلومات ملأ بها فكره، وقد حفظ الوصايا من جهة الفكر والمعرفة فأن حياته ستصير مُظلمة حتماً، لأن الإنسان الساقط عنده غشاوة لأنه ظلمه، وكل مبدأ أخلاقي أو فكر سامي أو قانون حتى لو كان رائع شكلاً فهذا كله ينبع من نفسه وهو أصلاً ظلمة، فلا يُمكن أن الظلمة تُضيء من ذاتها إلا لو أشرق النور فيبددها!!! 
فالله هو نور الحياة، لأن الخالق هو الواهب كل الأشياء وجودها وحياتها، لذلك فلو صار الإنسان هو نور الحياة فالحياة حتماً ستصير ظلمه بالنسبة له على المستوى العملي المُعاش، والرب قال عن نفسه انه هو نور الحياة: [ ثم كلمهم يسوع أيضاً قائلاً *أنا هو* (يهوه) *نور* العالم من *يتبعني* فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل *يكون له نور الحياة* ] (يو 8:  12)...
إذن تبعية الرب النور الحقيقي يجعل الإنسان يستنير ويصبح بدورة نور، أي أن نور الرب يشع منه، ويصبح سلوكه فوقاني يتسم بالحب والشركة محققاً ما قاله الرسول: [ لكي *تكونوا بلا لوم وبسطاء أولاداً لله بلا عيب* في وسط جيل معوج و ملتو *تضيئون بينهم كأنوار في العالم* ] (في2: 15) 

لذلك لو سألنا أي شخص لم يتذوق محبة الله ويعيش بالشركة مع الثالوث القدوس، عن الخلاص من الموت الروحي، لن نسمع إجابة فيها حياة الله، أو ملامح أي شركة أو وحدة، بل نسمع فيها مجرد وصايا خارجية وتوجيهات من جهة الأعمال الشكلية على مستوى الخارج [ العشور – القداسة – الطهارة – الصدق... الخ ] وكلها أشياء صالحة وضرورية للغاية، ولكنها لا تُنفذ من الخارج، أو تنبع من ظلمة لإرضاء الضمير !!!
فعند الإنسان البعيد عن الشركة سنجد أن سلوكه نابع من ذاته وحسب معلوماته وحياته بلا تدبير فوقاني بالنعمة، وهو في حياته الخالية من حياة الله والمبنية على فكره هو ومعلوماته يقبل حالة الإنسان الراهنة ويسقط في بئر الخطايا مُعلناً رحمة الله وغفرانه بلا تجديد للطبيعة الإنسانية الساقطة، أو تجلي للحياة الإنسانية في المسيح، وبذلك يحكم على نفسه أنه ليس من الله، بل من المعرفة الطبيعية النابعة من الموت، التي ترى قدراته الخاصة وضبطه لذاته وإرضاء الله بأعماله وأنه يحيا مع الله بجمعه المعلومات الروحية واللاهوتية !!! بل ويُسلم الحياة المسيحية (إن كان خادماً) على أساس قاعدة الحرام والحلال وما هو لائق وغير لائق بلا نعمة ولا استنارة أو تجديد القلب والفكر وحياة النفس الداخلية في المسيح يسوع، وهذا هو الموت عينه، لأن الحياة هي فقط في المسيح في شركة الثالوث القدوس بالمحبة والإيمان أو بمعنى أدق بالإيمان العامل بالمحبة...

لذلك فنحن كمسيحيين حقيقيين لا نسلك السلوك المسيحي حسب ما نعرف أو حسب ما نفهم، بل حسب شركتنا مع الثالوث القدوس ووحدتنا معه في المسيح الرب القيامة والحياة، في داخل الجسد الواحد أي الكنيسة، كأعضاء لبعضنا البعض، ونحيا وفق الخليقة الجديدة في المسيح يسوع حسب عمل الله بالروح القدس في قلوبنا [ ونحن جميعاً *ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف* كما في مرآة *نتغير إلى تلك الصورة* عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما *من الرب الروح* ] (2كو 3:  18).
 _______________


 ازاي الانسان يعيش بفرح مع الرب رغم المشاكل والضيقات ؟؟
 إذا عاش إنساناً جديداً مملوء من نعمة الله وحاملاً الصليب سائراً وراء معلمه وقائده يسوع، لأن عنده رؤية غيمان حي للأمجاد السماوية في قلبه منل اداخل، ولو رجعت للإجابة للسؤال السابق ستعرف الإجابة الفعلية لهذا السؤال....
_________________


 مين أكتر حد من القديسين حياته ماثره فيك ؟؟؟
بصراحة هما كتير بس يمكن اللي كان ليهم تأثير قوي هو القديس إغناطيوس، وبوليكاربوس من الآباء الرسوليون، وأيضاً، القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي، والقديس مقاريوس الكبير، والقديس الأنبا أنطونويس الكبير... وفيه غيرهم الكثيرين، ولكن يمكن دول أثروا في داخلي ليس بسرتهم فقط بل بتعليمهم على الأكثر، وربما تجد كل ما أكتب فيه تعبيرات كثيرة جداً منهم، واكتبها بدون أن أشعر...
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يونيو 2012)

بأذن المسيح حلقه جديده مساء اليوم..

أنتظرونا


----------



## aymonded (10 يونيو 2012)

أشكر محبتك يا أجمل أخ حلو ولواني أشعر أن الناس زهقت مني 
وأنا منتظر بصراحة عايز اعرف هاتقول ايه يا ترى يا هل ترى !!!!
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يونيو 2012)

سلام المسيح مع جميعكم 


مفتقدينك جدا يا أجمل أخ وأحلي استاذ..

أنا محتاج أعرف رأيك فى محبتك للجميع .. هل تظن أنها محبه مزيفه ..أو هل تظن أن محبة عضو ليك ممكن تكون وهميه وأنها غير صادقه..هل تعاملك مع الأعضاء ولو أني مش بحب كلمة اعضاء لأن من يدخل كنيسة الرب هو فى بيت الرب وكل من فى بيت الرب أخوه تجمعهم كنيسة الرب ومحبته ..فهل توافق ان تتحول كنيسة الله الي التي تبشر باسمه الي أمن دوله مسيحي يشكك فى ايمان بعض الأخوه ..
الأدراه ليها كل الأحترام ..وخوفها علي الأعضاء دا شيء مقدس لازم نحترمه ..لاكن لا يصح بأي شكل من الأشكال أننا نجرح ونتهِم علي الملأ ..مش عراف هل تفهم قصدي أم أوضح أكثر بأننا فقدنا هنا أخ لينا هو "سمعان القيرواني" ومعاملتي معه ومحبته لي أخبرتني أن ايمانه صادق وأنه عرف طريق الرب..لكن الأداره بما لديها من شكوك طردته وفصلته ..ولا سبيل للوصول أليه.زكثيرا ما كان يرسل لي ويشددني ويعزيني ..والأن هو غاب ..وكثير ممن يحبونه بمثل محبته لهم يريدون أن يطمئنوا عليه..أعلم أن عناية الرب لا تتركه كما هي لا تترك اي من ابناء الله الذين عرفوه حق المعرفه..ولكننا نقلق فنخاف فنحزن علي من يفارقنا من أخوه نحبهم من كل قلبنا ونريد أن نطمئن عليهم من وقت لأخر ..
صلي للجميع يا أخي الحبيب .. فكل العالم يحتاج لصلوات ويحتاج العالم لتدخل يسوع فيه ..ونحن لا نستعجل التدخل لأننا علي يقين بأنه سيحدث فى يوم ما..
النعمه معك استاذي وأخي الذي أحبه من كل قلبي..


----------



## aymonded (10 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح مع جميعكم
> 
> 
> مفتقدينك جدا يا أجمل أخ وأحلي استاذ..
> ...





سلام لشخصك العزيز في الرب
أخي الحبيب من طبيعتي التي أخذتها من الله كطبع جديد، لا أستطيع أن أشك في أحد من جهة محبته ولا إيمانه، لأني أنا عن نفسي أرى إني الخاطي الذي أحبه يسوع، ولابد من أن أغفر لغيري بسهولة لأن الرب غفر خطاياي الكثيرة والقبيحة، وأن لم أغفر فإني أنكر رحمة الله ومحبته وامنع غفرانه عني، وبالتالي كلنا خطاة أحبهم يسوع، صرف النظر عن كينونتهم وشكلهم وميولهم وصدقهم أو كذبهم ....

وأنا أرى في كل إنسان جمال جوهره الخاص، ولا أستطيع أن أنظر له إلا في المسيح يسوع، لا اصطناعاً مني أو لأني اتعودت على ذلك، بل لأني أراه فعلاً في المسيح يسوع، وأرى دعوة الله مقدمه له مثلي تماماً ولا فرق، لأن الله محبة يحب الكل، وينبغي أن نكون حكماء كالحيات وبسطاء كالحمام، وممكن نحكم، ولكن ليس شرط أن يكون حكمنا صحيح، إلا لو حكمنا بإفراز الروح وتمييزه الخاص كهبه أُعطيت لنا، ولكن علينا لو اكتشفنا أننا أخطأنا نصحح الخطأ على الفور، ونعترف أننا أخطأنا، والمستعجل دائماً يُخطأ، لأن الأخذ بظاهر الأمور خطير ولا يُصح على الإطلاق، لأنه ينبغي الأخذ ببواطن الأمور مع الصلاة والصوم وانتظار إعلان الله الحي...

وموضوع التشكيك في إيمان أحد، هذا لا يصح على الإطلاق حتى لو تيقنت أن هذا الإنسان غير مؤمن، لأن هو لمولاه يؤمن أم لا يؤمن، فالله يفحص النفس ويقيس محبتها بمقاييس خاصه بروحه القدوس، وليس لنا أن نغوص في قلب إنسان لنعرف نواياه أو ما هو إيمانه، لأنه طالما قال أنا مؤمن انا أخرج فوراً من الموضوع واستودعه بين يدي الله، الذي يفحص القلوب ويعطي حياة ...

 ثم لو فرضنا أنه غير مؤمن فعلاً، فما هو درونا أن لم نُصحح الوضع ونعلن صحة الإيمان ونبشر بالدعوة الإلهية، فإن كان هذا المنتدى تبشيري فليقم بدوره، وعلينا كلنا أن نحتامل أضعاف الضعفاء، فلو كنا أقوياء في الإيمان فلنحتمل الكل ونصبر على اكل ونقدم المحبة للجميع ونعرض الإيمان الحي في محبة الله المنعكسة على محبتنا للجميع ... هذا رأيي الذي اسمتده من روح الإنجيل، النعمة معك يا أروع أخ حلو
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يونيو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك العزيز في الرب
> أخي الحبيب من طبيعتي التي أخذتها من الله كطبع جديد، لا أستطيع أن أشك في أحد من جهة محبته ولا إيمانه، لأني أنا عن نفسي أرى إني الخاطي الذي أحبه يسوع، ولابد من أن أغفر لغيري بسهولة لأن الرب غفر خطاياي الكثيرة والقبيحة، وأن لم أغفر فإني أنكر رحمة الله ومحبته وامنع غفرانه عني، وبالتالي كلنا خطاة أحبهم يسوع، صرف النظر عن كينونتهم وشكلهم وميولهم وصدقهم أو كذبهم ....
> 
> وأنا أرى في كل إنسان جمال جوهره الخاص، ولا أستطيع أن أنظر له إلا في المسيح يسوع، لا اصطناعاً مني أو لأني اتعودت على ذلك، بل لأني أراه فعلاً في المسيح يسوع، وأرى دعوة الله مقدمه له مثلي تماماً ولا فرق، لأن الله محبة يحب الكل، وينبغي أن نكون حكماء كالحيات وبسطاء كالحمام، وممكن نحكم، ولكن ليس شرط أن يكون حكمنا صحيح، إلا لو حكمنا بإفراز الروح وتمييزه الخاص كهبه أُعطيت لنا، ولكن علينا لو اكتشفنا أننا أخطأنا نصحح الخطأ على الفور، ونعترف أننا أخطأنا، والمستعجل دائماً يُخطأ، لأن الأخذ بظاهر الأمور خطير ولا يُصح على الإطلاق، لأنه ينبغي الأخذ ببواطن الأمور مع الصلاة والصوم وانتظار إعلان الله الحي...
> ...



شكر يا أجمل أخ لردك الرائع والجميل والمعزي..

نروح لسؤال تاني ..

الجو الأسري يطغي علينا هنا .. وفى بعض الأحيان الشخص يشعر بالغربه هنا ..

هل فى أمكانيه ان حضرتك تقدم خدمه لنا بأنك تدعو اب أو كاهن للأشتراك هنا فى المنتدي ولو بساعه واحده كل أسبوع لنأخذ بركة صلواته ونسأله فيما نريد أو بمعني اصح نعترف ليه ونطلب منه أنه يمنحنا بركة صلواته فى كل مشاركه..
عارف أن الموضوع دا صعب .. لكن لو حضرتك ينفع تعمل محاوله يبقا ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعب محبتك ..
السؤال..
حضرتك تعبان .. وعندك حساسيه .. ورغم كدا بتتغلب علي ألمك وبتشارك..
وشايف أنك بتكتب كتير والحساسيه فى تزايد..وهذا الأمر يشق قلبي الي نصفين..
قلنا ايه هي الحساسيه دي وايه سببها وايه نتيجة العلاج ومن امتا هي عندك.
بأمانة ربنا وليست مبالغه أطلاقا ..لو املك لوهبتك يداي وتحملت أنا عنك الألم حتي يلمسني يسوعي بلمسه شافيه عافيه وأكون انا اللي فزت بعناية ربنا ليا وقت مرضي وتكون أنتا مستريح ومبتشعرش بألم لما تشارك وتكت معانا ..
النعمه معك يا حبيب ربي وحبيب قلبي


----------



## aymonded (10 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> شكر يا أجمل أخ لردك الرائع والجميل والمعزي..
> 
> نروح لسؤال تاني ..
> 
> ...





سلام لشخصك العزيز في الرب يسوع
أولاً موضوع كاهن ده صعب للغاية، لأن الكهنة اللي أعرفهم عليهم ضغط هائل، الله وحده الذي يعلم به، وأنا عن نفسي صعب أُقابلهم إلا بالعافية وبعد مشقة وغصب عنهم فعلاً، أنا عاذرهم بجد... بس لو صادفت ولقيت واحد فاضي فعلاً وعنده ولو نصف ساعة فقط في الشهر ها ستأذنه يدخل بالطبع .... 

أما بالنسبة لأمراضي، وليس مرض واحد، مثل حساسية في الصدر بسبب تقلب الجو والتراب ورائحة السجائر وأي دخان وأي روائح يأتي ضيق تنفس شديد لحد الاختناق ولا أستطيع أن أتنفس إلا بواسطة استعمال البخاخة، وللأسف الحساسية بتزيد مع آلام في الصدر بسبب الجو الملوث في مصر.
والحساسية الأخرى في الجيوب الأنفية وهي عندي من حوالي أكثر 25 سنة، وتسبب صداع شديد وأحياناً نزيف خفيف أو حاد، مع عطس شديد ومستمر لمدة ساعة أو ساعتين وفيه عذاب لا يطاق...
وحساسية الجلد من الشمس والحر وبعض المنتجات مثل الصوف والبوليستر، وعلاجها حمام ثلج أو وضع قطع ثلك على المناطق المصابة بسبب الحر، أما بالنسبة للشمس لو جلست فيها فترة أكثر من نصف ساعة بيتم حرق الجلد، ولو كان في المصيف جلست فيها أكثر من ربع ساعة يتم حرق الجلد بحرق شديد للغاية مع التهاب حاد قد يصل أن أُنقل للمستشفىى
وأيضاً حساسية من الماء المالح لذلك لا أستطيع نزول البحر على الإطلاق، لأنه ىبسبب انشقاق في الجلد وظهور تقرحات تحتاج علاج أكثر من شهر
وأيضاً حساسية ضد أنوار الإعلانات في الشارع
غير من حوالي أسبوع جالي تمزق في صُباع يدي اليمين وباكتب بصعوبة طبعاً بس نشكر الله بكتب برضو
غير ضعف النظر الذي اصابني من مده شهور فاضطريت أن أعمل نظارة للكمبيوتر ونظارة للقراءة ....
غير نقص الكالسيوم الذي جعل بعض الأسنان تضعف ويحدث تآكل في اللثة، وبعض الآلام في العظام ولا زال العلاج مستمر...


وأنا أشكرك على محبتك لأني على يقين من إحساسك الصادق، وانا أشكر الله لأن في كل أمراضي يتمجد الله بقوة ويفرح قلبي جداً به، إذ في آلامي يريني مجده الفائق، لذلك اصلي مع القديس بولس أن أعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة آلامه متشبهاً بموته، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض يا أجمل أخ حلو


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 نوفمبر 2014)

عيد ميلاد استاذنا المحبوب "aymonded" النهرده

يارب نلاقي عنده وقت نرجع نفضفض معاه زي زمان 

وواثق انه مش هيتأخر لان محبته كبيره

ربنا يبارك محبتك وحياتك ويديم بركة وجودك معانا​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 نوفمبر 2014)

هنسأل سؤال جديد

فى اشعياء 19 ربنا تكلم عن نبؤه لمصر

هل تعتقد ان البؤءه بدأت تتحقق.؟

شايف ايه الوضع دلوقت ونظرتك ليه ايه.؟

اللي بيحصل فى العراق ..هل شايف انو لازم يكون فى ردة فعلا كنسيه عالميه.؟​
جاوب راحتك طبعاً..​


----------



## aymonded (10 نوفمبر 2014)

ربنا يخليك يا غالي وانا تحت امرك يا جميل
فقط تأمرني وانا عنيا ليك بكل تأكيييييييييييد
واشكرك على معايدتك الحلوة
والله يعوضك كل فرح ومسرة  آمين​


----------



## aymonded (10 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هنسأل سؤال جديد
> 
> فى اشعياء 19 ربنا تكلم عن نبؤه لمصر
> 
> ...



شوف يا غالي أولاً نبوات العهد القديم لا علاقة لها بأحداث اليوم، لأن هدف العهد القديم هو إعلان الخلاص وظهور المخلص حسب التدبير والنبوات كلها تمت بمجيء المسيح الرب، وطبعاً ربما تأتي أحداث مشابهة للنبوات ولكن مش نقدر نقول أن هذا هو المقصود في العهد القديم منها، لأن فيه حاجات تبين انها مش متطابقة خالص، فلا يصح أن نُفسر هذا على ذاك ونطبقه لأن الأيام هاتثبت أن هذا الشرح مش سليم خالص، ممكن نقول: الأحداث تُشبه ما جاء في الموضع كذا وكذا، ولكن لا نقول أن هذا تطبيق للنبوات...

أما من جهة الكنيسة فعملها الحقيقي هو إعلان مجد المسيح الحي وندائها نداء التوبة والرجوع لله الحي وقولها هو: تعالى وانظر وجدنا مسيا، لأن أن دخلت في السياسة ستطحن مع العالم ويتوقف دورها الأساسي الذي من الله، لأن المسيح الرب لم يأتي ليعمل الكنيسة حزب سياسي ولا أساسها على حكمة العالم ولا صراعه المقيت، لأن طبيعة الشرّ أنه يأكل نفسه، حتى ينتهي، وواضح أن العالم في حالة اضطراب عظيم، والشرّ وصل للقمة، فعمل الكنيسة وعملنا أن نُصلي ونظهر نور المسيح فينا، والكنيسة عليها أن تركز في دورها وتترك السياسه للدول، لأن ينبغي أن تظهر المسيح الرب الذي مملكته ليست من هذا العالم...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 نوفمبر 2014)

> شوف يا غالي أولاً نبوات العهد القديم لا علاقة لها بأحداث اليوم، لأن هدف العهد القديم هو إعلان الخلاص وظهور المخلص حسب التدبير والنبوات كلها تمت بمجيء المسيح الرب، وطبعاً ربما تأتي أحداث مشابهة للنبوات ولكن مش نقدر نقول أن هذا هو المقصود في العهد القديم منها، لأن فيه حاجات تبين انها مش متطابقة خالص، فلا يصح أن نُفسر هذا على ذاك ونطبقه لأن الأيام هاتثبت أن هذا الشرح مش سليم خالص، ممكن نقول: الأحداث تُشبه ما جاء في الموضع كذا وكذا، ولكن لا نقول أن هذا تطبيق للنبوات...
> 
> أما من جهة الكنيسة فعملها الحقيقي هو إعلان مجد المسيح الحي وندائها نداء التوبة والرجوع لله الحي وقولها هو: تعالى وانظر وجدنا مسيا، لأن أن دخلت في السياسة ستطحن مع العالم ويتوقف دورها الأساسي الذي من الله، لأن المسيح الرب لم يأتي ليعمل الكنيسة حزب سياسي ولا أساسها على حكمة العالم ولا صراعه المقيت، لأن طبيعة الشرّ أنه يأكل نفسه، حتى ينتهي، وواضح أن العالم في حالة اضطراب عظيم، والشرّ وصل للقمة، فعمل الكنيسة وعملنا أن نُصلي ونظهر نور المسيح فينا، والكنيسة عليها أن تركز في دورها وتترك السياسه للدول، لأن ينبغي أن تظهر المسيح الرب الذي مملكته ليست من هذا العالم.



دي معلومه جديده..!!

انا بشوف ناس بتقول ان الاصحاح دا مرتبط بالسيسي..
مش بصدق كدا..لكن بشوف تشابه زي ما حضرتك قلت..

ـ ـ ـ

مش اقصد تدخل سياسي..

لكن رد حضرتك جميل ـ 

هوضح وجة نظري فى مشاركه تانيه مع كام سؤال

وشكرا لمحبة حضرتك ومستنيين جزء من الترته اللي مجبنهاش :vava:

​


----------



## aymonded (11 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لما اعملها الأول هاجيب منها حته هههههههههههههه​


----------



## tamav maria (11 نوفمبر 2014)

كل سنه وانت بالف خير وسعاده استاذ ايمن 
ربنا يعود عليك امثال هذا اليوم وانت في ملئ الصحه والسعاده
الروحيه و الجسديه 

علي فكره انا تعبت خالص لغاية لما لاقيت التورته دي 









​


----------



## aymonded (11 نوفمبر 2014)

ربنـــــــــــا يخليكي وبجد اشكرك كتير على تعبك الحلو
وقادر إلهنا الحي يفرحك بتذوق خبرة حضوره الخاص 
معك ومع كل أسرتك، مالئاً حياتك بهجة وفرح لا يزول
كوني مع كل أسرتك معافين باسم الثالوث القدوس آمين​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 نوفمبر 2014)

موضوع جميل جدا 
وهعمل دراسة واخش بالتقيل 
ممكن نتكلم في مواضيع واسئلة دنيوية 
ونعرف اجاباتها من حضرتك يا استاذ ايمن 
منتظر الرد


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> وهعمل دراسة واخش بالتقيل
> ممكن نتكلم في مواضيع واسئلة دنيوية
> ونعرف اجاباتها من حضرتك يا استاذ ايمن
> منتظر الرد



انا السكيورتي بتاعه:smil12:

خد الرد مني .. موافق طبعاً

ومنور طبعنيين :Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 نوفمبر 2014)

اوكية 
س1-لو الواحد قعد يكذب لمراتة ويقولها انتي اجمل واحدة ويفضل ينافق في الكلام 
تتحسب علية كذب خطية يعني 
س؟2
لو ابتسم في وش واحد مش طايقة مجرد وجودة بيغظني ابقي منافق؟
س3
ماهي جريمة عدم لبس الدبلة بعد الجواز ؟

(خاتم الزواج)
س4 
هل من الممكن ان يصادق الرجل زوجة بقولة كان يوم اسود يوم ما رحت وطلبتك اتعميت ولا اية ؟
س5
لو الواحد حب يلغي عقد الزاواج هل يجوز بعد قضاء ثلثين المدة زي التأبيدة مثلا؟
اية رأيك في الطفل اللي مصدع والدة وركز علي كلمة والدة هل يحق للاب ان يلقي بزوجتة من البلكونة علشان معرفتش تسكت الولة ؟
س6
ما هي العقوبة المفضلة للزوجة بعد مرور سنة من الزواج 


لسة فية تاني 
جاوب الاول علي دول 
لحد ما احضر باقي الاسئلة


----------



## تيمو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههه ضحكتني ابن يسوعنا ، أعطيني لو سمحت تلفون ابنك عشان يقول لماما بابا ناوي على إيه ههههه

كل سنة وإنتَ سالم أحلى أيموندد، ينعاد عليك وإنتَ أخ أحلى لكل حدى بعرفك وما بعرفك ... 

عازمك على كاسة شاي سواء هلّا أو في الأبدية


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اوكية
> س1-لو الواحد قعد يكذب لمراتة ويقولها انتي اجمل واحدة ويفضل ينافق في الكلام
> تتحسب علية كذب خطية يعني
> س؟2
> ...



هتلاقي الاجابه فى سطرين :new2:​


----------



## aymonded (11 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اوكية
> س1-لو الواحد قعد يكذب لمراتة ويقولها انتي اجمل واحدة ويفضل ينافق في الكلام
> تتحسب علية كذب خطية يعني
> س؟2
> ...




يحق للرجل أن يستقيل استقاله فكرية ويحلم انه لسه مش اتجوز هههههههههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (11 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> ههههه ضحكتني ابن يسوعنا ، أعطيني لو سمحت تلفون ابنك عشان يقول لماما بابا ناوي على إيه ههههه
> 
> كل سنة وإنتَ سالم أحلى أيموندد، ينعاد عليك وإنتَ أخ أحلى لكل حدى بعرفك وما بعرفك ...
> 
> عازمك على كاسة شاي سواء هلّا أو في الأبدية



ربنا يخليك وحقيقي أشكرك على تهنئتك الحلوة، وشكراً على كاسه الشاي.... فرحك الله وملأ قلبك سلام لا يزول آمين


----------



## روزا فكري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> شوف يا غالي أولاً نبوات العهد القديم لا علاقة لها بأحداث اليوم، لأن هدف العهد القديم هو إعلان الخلاص وظهور المخلص حسب التدبير والنبوات كلها تمت بمجيء المسيح الرب، وطبعاً ربما تأتي أحداث مشابهة للنبوات ولكن مش نقدر نقول أن هذا هو المقصود في العهد القديم منها، لأن فيه حاجات تبين انها مش متطابقة خالص، فلا يصح أن نُفسر هذا على ذاك ونطبقه لأن الأيام هاتثبت أن هذا الشرح مش سليم خالص، ممكن نقول: الأحداث تُشبه ما جاء في الموضع كذا وكذا، ولكن لا نقول أن هذا تطبيق للنبوات...
> 
> أما من جهة الكنيسة فعملها الحقيقي هو إعلان مجد المسيح الحي وندائها نداء التوبة والرجوع لله الحي وقولها هو: تعالى وانظر وجدنا مسيا، لأن أن دخلت في السياسة ستطحن مع العالم ويتوقف دورها الأساسي الذي من الله، لأن المسيح الرب لم يأتي ليعمل الكنيسة حزب سياسي ولا أساسها على حكمة العالم ولا صراعه المقيت، لأن طبيعة الشرّ أنه يأكل نفسه، حتى ينتهي، وواضح أن العالم في حالة اضطراب عظيم، والشرّ وصل للقمة، فعمل الكنيسة وعملنا أن نُصلي ونظهر نور المسيح فينا، والكنيسة عليها أن تركز في دورها وتترك السياسه للدول، لأن ينبغي أن تظهر المسيح الرب الذي مملكته ليست من هذا العالم...


فعلا ياستاذ ايمن انا دايما كنت بسمع الكلام ده وان سفر اشعياء مرتبط باللي بيحصل بالذات ايام الثوره كنت دايما اما بروح عند حد القيه بيقراه ويخلي كل اللي قاعدين يقروه ..بس كلام حضرتك مقنع جداا واجابة حضرتك افادتني فعلا عالعموم شكرا للتوضيح وشكرا لكريس انه سأل سؤال زي ده 
وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب


----------



## aymonded (11 نوفمبر 2014)

ربنا يخليكي واشكرك كتير على تهنئتك الحلوة
وصليلي كتير؛ النعمة معك كل حين آمين​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اوكية
> س1-لو الواحد قعد يكذب لمراتة ويقولها انتي اجمل واحدة ويفضل ينافق في الكلام
> تتحسب علية كذب خطية يعني
> س؟2
> ...


فين اجابة الاسئلة دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
منتظر


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> فين اجابة الاسئلة دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> منتظر



هههه منا قلتلك ..

كمان الاجابه طلعت ف سطر م سطرين..

دي حتا مش محصله سطر olling:

معرفش صدقني دي اجابته ولا ايه..

بس هو بيقلك من حق الراجل يتخيل انه مش متجوز هههههه

معني كدا الاجابه دي لغت كل الاسئله ..:kap:

هستني معاك واشوف ..:spor2:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2014)

يعني انتا يا كريس مقتنع باجابتة 
اقصد اجابة الاستاذ ايمن 
علي ما اظن انة متراقب فخاف يجاوب 
برضة الخوف نص الجدعنة 
مش كدة


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههه
طب نخليها سطرين، من حقك تتخيل وتحلم انك مش متجوز، بس انت لازم تبقى متجوز علشان انت متجوز... بس خلاص كمل انت بقى...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههه

شفت يا جاري

انا حافظه :wub:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2014)

طيب انا مش مقتنع بالاجابة خالسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
دول 6 اسئلة جاوب علي كل سؤال لوحدة 
وكمان فية سؤال 
مراتي اللي تعبت من اجلي ومن اجل اولادي متستحقش اجبلها زوجة تاني تخفف الحمل عنها شوية؟؟؟؟
مراتي


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> طيب انا مش مقتنع بالاجابة خالسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
> دول 6 اسئلة جاوب علي كل سؤال لوحدة
> وكمان فية سؤال
> مراتي اللي تعبت من اجلي ومن اجل اولادي متستحقش اجبلها زوجة تاني تخفف الحمل عنها شوية؟؟؟؟
> مراتي



طاب متجبلها شغاله ولا غساله :smil12:​


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2014)

أحلم وحاول تحقق حلمك في حلمك، وجيب اللي يساعدها في حلمك برضو، اصل الحلم حلم برضو ومش اي حلم يعني ... هههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> طاب متجبلها شغاله ولا غساله :smil12:​


جبتلها غسالة وبوظتها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> أحلم وحاول تحقق حلمك في حلمك، وجيب اللي يساعدها في حلمك برضو، اصل الحلم حلم برضو ومش اي حلم يعني ... هههههههههههه


انا مش بنام علشان احلم 
اية الحل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2014)

كمان سؤال لفيلسوف المنتدي الاستاذ ايمن 
لية البنت لما تتكحل بتفتح بوقها ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> جبتلها غسالة وبوظتها



طب والشغاله ..طلقتها..ئصدي طردتها..:banned:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> كمان سؤال لفيلسوف المنتدي الاستاذ ايمن
> لية البنت لما تتكحل بتفتح بوقها ؟؟؟؟؟



هذا سؤال خارج عن اختصاصنا .. ممكن تسأل فيه "لميس الحديدي"

اصلها دايماً فاتحه بقها ع البحري ومش بتقفله " خالث مالث بالث شالث قالث "​


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2014)

على فكره الأسئلة دية كلها بتعبر عن أنك مش يتنام فعلاً
ريح شوية وناملك حبه وهاتبقى كويس بس مش تاكل لا سمك ولا فراخ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> على فكره الأسئلة دية كلها بتعبر عن أنك مش يتنام فعلاً
> ريح شوية وناملك حبه وهاتبقى كويس بس مش تاكل لا سمك ولا فراخ​


اومال اكل اية ؟؟؟؟
واية اللي ممكن يخليني انام 
اهلي زهقوا مني في البلد كنت بصحيهم قبل الفجر وانومهم متأخر 
غير الشارع كلة مش بخلية ينام طول ما انا في البلد


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

احب أسأل الاستاذ "أيمن"

1: ما هي وجهة نظرك فى الحزن..هل هناك شخص يقال عنه انه حزين بطبيعته..
بالطبع تمر عليك لحظات حزينه..
ماذا تفعل وقت حزنك.
وكيف تكون طبيعة تعاملك مع الاخرين وأنت حزين
2:هل هناك فعلا شخص قد تسأله لماذا أنت حزين "يقول مش عارف" ..هل هناك حزن دون أسباب واضحه.؟
ـ ـ ـ​


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> احب أسأل الاستاذ "أيمن"
> 
> 1: ما هي وجهة نظرك فى الحزن..هل هناك شخص يقال عنه انه حزين بطبيعته..
> بالطبع تمر عليك لحظات حزينه..
> ...



موضوع الحزن له كذا سبب، ممكن يكون بسبب الخطية، أو الكبرياء، ويا اما يكون للتوبة أو لليأس، أو بسبب رقة مشاعر الإنسان، أو يكون سببه نفسي، أو اضطرابات في المخ تؤدي للحزن، أو بسبب الفراغ العاطفي، أو الفكري.. الخ، المهم كل واحد يعرف ايه سبب حزنه ويميزه...

أما بالنسبة لي زي اي إنسان ممكن يحزن، فبييجي حزن، يا اما للتوبة، أو حزن على شخصية ما أو من أجل واحد متألم، أو واحد عنده مشكلة صعبة.. الخ، لكن في أي حزن بتعامل مع الكل عادي لأن مش له ذنب في اي حزن انا باحزنه، ومش مسالة بداري حزني عن الناس طبعاً، لكن لما باضعه عموماً قدام الله بيرتفع، ونادراً ما يظهر حزني أو ألمي قدام حد، في مخدعي عموماً وأمام الله بيظهر دايماً...

وعموماً لو هناك حزن بلا سبب واضح، ممكن يحصل، بس ساعات بيبقى مجرد وهم، وساعات بيبقى مشكلة في الجسد نفسه، أو مشكلة ما نفسية مش ظاهره...


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اومال اكل اية ؟؟؟؟
> واية اللي ممكن يخليني انام
> اهلي زهقوا مني في البلد كنت بصحيهم قبل الفجر وانومهم متأخر
> غير الشارع كلة مش بخلية ينام طول ما انا في البلد



صدقني لو نظمت وقت نومك بقدر الإمكان كل ده هايتصلح لوحده وينضبط...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> صدقني لو نظمت وقت نومك بقدر الإمكان كل ده هايتصلح لوحده وينضبط...


هههههههههه
في مرة كنت قاعد عل النت 
جات الساعة 2 بالليل نمت صحيت5 الصبح 
عندي معاد صحياني من النوم 5 لو نمت قبلها بنص ساعة برضة هصحي 5 ولو نمت 5 المغرب هصحي 5 الفجر 
تعرف السبب 
بس علي فكرة انا بنام كويس اليومين دول


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2014)

طب تمام المطلوب تنام كويس علشان الجسد يبقى كويس
وتاكل أكل مفيد صحياً علشان تحصل على الطاقة اللازمة للمجهود المضني اللي بتقوم بيه​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

الاجابه عن الحزن رائعه جدا..اشكرك..

سؤال عن طبيعة الزواج اليوم.

ما هو الزواج فى المسيحيه.؟

فلنفترض ان هناك فتاه رفضت فرص ذهبيه لزواجها وسفر لأوروبا لأجل أنها لم تجد فى كل من تقدموا اليها روح تحب الرب وقادره علي المحبه والعطاء..

فهل خطأ أنها تضيع كل تلك الفرص..!!

ايضاً هل يجب ان ترفض هكذا كثيراً ام تخضع لأي زوج يتقدم.؟

ما هي المعايير السليمه التي يجب أختيار شريك الحياه علي أٍساسها..؟

وكيف يمكن معرفة طبيعة الشخص قبل الزواج هل هو فعل متعلق بالرب ام انه يتظاهر.؟

لو أن هناك مسيحيه قد ذهبت للأسلام..ثم عادت للمسيحيه وقبلها زوجها..لكن اهلها قاطعوها إن عادت لزوجها وقالوا لها اعتبرينا متنا لو رجعتيله..؟؟

ما هو التصرف السليم منها..وما العمل حتي لا تكسر وصية المحبه بين الجميع اهل الزوجه والزوجه والزوج.؟

ومن هنا المخطأ.؟​


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2014)

+++ "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" +++
سؤال عن طبيعة الزواج اليوم.

ما هو الزواج فى المسيحيه.؟
الزوج الحقيقي رباط جسد واحد في المسيح ، المرأة الجسد والرجل الرأس والمسيح الرب رأسهما معاً، والروح القدس قائدهم نحو الآب في المسيح، ويكسيهم بمحبة المسيح حتى يبذل كل واحد نفسه لأجل الآخر، ويحيوا بانسجام طبيعي بصفتهما واحد لأنهم لن يعودوا اثنين بل واحد، والواحد هنا مثل الجسد المنسجم مع الرأس تماماً...

فلنفترض ان هناك فتاه رفضت فرص ذهبيه لزواجها وسفر لأوروبا لأجل أنها لم تجد فى كل من تقدموا اليها روح تحب الرب وقادره علي المحبه والعطاء..

فهل خطأ أنها تضيع كل تلك الفرص..!! 
((بل صح جداً لأنها مش بتضيع فرص، دية بتكسب نفسها وتربحها، لأن أي شركة بين النور والظلمة))

أيضاً هل يجب ان ترفض هكذا كثيراً ام تخضع لأي زوج يتقدم.؟
 (((لا تخضع لأي ظروف على الإطلاق، لأن الله أعطانا قوته لنغلب الظروف مهما ما كانت صعوبتها، والإيمان الحي يثق في الله حبيبه الخاص، ولو حتى لم تتزوج فهي لا ترضى أن تفرط في التزامها من نحو الله وحياتها بالنعمة التي نالتها منه)))
​ ما هي المعايير السليمه التي يجب أختيار شريك الحياه علي أساسها..؟
وكيف يمكن معرفة طبيعة الشخص قبل الزواج هل هو فعل متعلق بالرب ام انه يتظاهر.؟

الشيء اللي يبين بدقة هو الصلاة بتوسل إلى الله بقلب فيه ثقة الإيمان الحي، لأن الله بالروح القدس بيكشف الشخصية بوضوح، وساعات بيسمع الإنسان من الله كلمة لأ واضحة جداً، فلازم أولاً الإنسان نفسه مش يكون متأثر نفسياً بالشخصية ويكون عايزها لأي غرض يخص حاجة في نفسه يُريدها، بل يكون هدفة الحقيقي أن هو وبيته يعبدوا الرب ويحيوا في شركة القداسة والمحبة الإلهية، ولأجل هذا الهدف المجيد يظهر الله كل شيء، لأن المعايير لازم يقيسها الإنسان أولاً على الحياة الجديدة في المسيح يسوع، وشركة القديسين في النور، وبعدين يشوف الميول والاتجاهات واحده والا كل واحد مختلف جوهرياً عن الآخر، لو فيه اتفاق في كل الجوانب الله بيبارك الزواج وبيستمر في المحبة، ومش معنى ذلك أنهم لن يختلفوا لكنهم يحملون قلب واحد محباً لله، عند كل خلاف يصلون ويمتلئوا من كل نعمة وحكمة سماوية فيقابلوا بعض في نقطة اسمها التفاهم اللي بتنشأ من المحبة الأصيلة اللي جايه من الله الحي وكلمته التي تعمل في القلب يغرسها فيه...

لو أن هناك مسيحيه قد ذهبت للأسلام..ثم عادت للمسيحيه وقبلها زوجها..لكن اهلها قاطعوها إن عادت لزوجها وقالوا لها اعتبرينا متنا لو رجعتيله..؟؟
(( معلشي انا مش فاهم النقطة دية: واحدة اسلمت وعادت لجوزها المسيحي تقصد !!! والا كان مسلم واتزوجته علشان كده اهلها قالوا مش تعودي ليه مرة تانية !!!))

ما هو التصرف السليم منها..وما العمل حتي لا تكسر وصية المحبه بين الجميع اهل الزوجه والزوجه والزوج.؟

ومن هنا المخطأ.؟

هو لو توضح الكلام شوية علشان اجاوب صح علشان انا مش فاهم تقصد مين رجع لمين !!!


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

ربنا يباركك بجد علي الأجابات الرائعه والمعزيه لي شخصياً ..

لاني كنت بزعل كتير لما بشوف ان الزواج مجرد علاقة حب وظن الاثنين ان حبهم هو اللي هيخلي الحياه سعيده.

لكن اشكرك جدا انك فى هذا ذكرت الجوهر وهو العلاقه الحيه كجسد واحد مع الرب فى كنيسه صغيره..

أشكرك علي كلامك الجميل ..

بخصوص اخر جزئيه:

هي مسيحيه وأسلمت..ثم عادت من الاسلام لزوجها المسيحي ..لانه كان السبب فى تصرفها بسبب معاملته السيئه ليها..لكن فضل حاول كتير انه يرجعلها علشان اولادهم ويقول انه هيتغير..واخيرا ربنا سمح بدون عراقيل ورجعوا لبعض بسرعه من غير مشاكل..

لكن أهلها واخواتها اعترضوا علي رجوعها ليه وقاطعوها بمجرد رجوعها ليه.؟

وأسف اني مش وضحت كويس فى الاول..؟​


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ربنا يباركك بجد علي الأجابات الرائعه والمعزيه لي شخصياً ..
> 
> لاني كنت بزعل كتير لما بشوف ان الزواج مجرد علاقة حب وظن الاثنين ان حبهم هو اللي هيخلي الحياه سعيده.
> 
> ...


​​


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> لا ولا يهمك يا غالي انا بس اتخلبط خلبيط ومش كنت فاهم...
> عموماً الرب أمرنا أننا نصفح ونغفر لكل من أساء إلينا، لكن الغفران والمحبة مش عمياء، يعني المحبة مش بتصدق كل شيء، هي بتصدق كل شيء من الله، لكن من الناس لازم يكون هناك تعهد أمام شهود أتقياء انه لا يعود لفعل ما فعله، لأن بسبب فعلته افسد علاقته بإمرأته وكان سيجعلها تهلك بسببه، وممكن كانت ترتبط بآخر وتذهب بلا رجعه، فخطيئته كبيرة جداً لازم يشعرها، فيتوب عنها صدقاً أمام الأتقياء، شرط أن يكون ليهم خبرة عميقة مع الله وعندهم روح الأبوة وموهبة إرشاد النفوس، لأن لازم يعرف انها جسده ولو تركها انقسم وصار مرفوضاً امام الله، فلازم يعمل عهد صلح صادق امام الله وشهود على توبته، ويكرمها بعد كده ويعمل معها شركة على أساس الصراحة والمحبة والاحترام والتقدير


​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:
> 
> 
> > [/QUOTE
> ...


​


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> aymonded قال:
> 
> 
> > كلام رائع جدا جدا جدا..لكن محدش بيعمل كدا..
> ...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 نوفمبر 2014)

استاذ...

سمعت ابونا اوغسطينوس حنا بيقول فى اعلان لبرنامج

"فى اشعياء 19 نبؤة لازم يحفظها كل واحد"

!!!​


----------



## soul & life (13 نوفمبر 2014)

متابعة انا


----------



## aymonded (13 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> استاذ...
> 
> سمعت ابونا اوغسطينوس حنا بيقول فى اعلان لبرنامج
> 
> ...





شوف يا جميل خلينا واحدة واحدة نمشي في الموضوع، لو دية نبوة على مصر مقصودة فعلاً زي ما هي مكتوبة، أول آية والآية الثالثة والآية 23 في الإصحاح بتقول ايه: 
 
" وحي من جهة مصر: هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة وقادم الى مصر فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها... وتهراق روح مصر داخلها وافني مشورتها، فيسألون الأوثان والعازفين وأصحاب التوابع والعرافين... في ذلك اليوم تكون سكة من مصر إلى أشور فيجيء الأشوريون إلى مصر والمصريون إلى أشور ويعبد المصريون مع الأشوريين" 
​
 يعني الكلام في النبوة نفسه مستحيل يكون على الأحداث اليوم، ده تحوير في كلام الكتاب المقدس، فأين الأوثان والتوابع والعازفين اليوم (العازفين اللي يخصوا معابد الأوثان في العبادة) !!! وهل مصر وآشور (العراق) بقى بينهم سكة مفتوحة وبيعبدوا مع بعض !!! يعني النبوة نفسها بتفاصيلها بتنفي تماماً أنها تكون على مصر الآن، كل الشروحات فيها كل واحد بيشرحها بمنطقه الخاص، وانا عن نفسي لا أقبل هذه التفسيرات شكلاً وموضوعاً، ممكن يتقال أن هناك مشابهة أو نأخذ من النبوة ما نراه أنه موازي للأحداث، لكنه مش قصد النبوة خالص.... 
 لأن لو قلنا أن ده القصد حرفياً أو حتى مجرد مغزى، هانقع في كذا مشكلة قدام الكلام الموجود، ولو خدناه كله معنى رمزي ونطبقة على واقعنا المعاش يبقى تأويل الكلام لا يصح أن نفعله، لأنه مش تفسير مسيحي، لأن التأويل اجتهاد شخصي مش نقدر نقول عليه هو ده اللي يقصده الله، أو القصد اللي ورا الكلام !!!!​​​


----------



## aymonded (13 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> متابعة انا



منورانا في الموضوع أكييييييييييييييييييد​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> شوف يا جميل خلينا واحدة واحدة نمشي في الموضوع، لو دية نبوة على مصر مقصودة فعلاً زي ما هي مكتوبة، أول آية والآية الثالثة والآية 23 في الإصحاح بتقول ايه:
> 
> " وحي من جهة مصر: هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة وقادم الى مصر فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها... وتهراق روح مصر داخلها وافني مشورتها، فيسألون الأوثان والعازفين وأصحاب التوابع والعرافين... في ذلك اليوم تكون سكة من مصر إلى أشور فيجيء الأشوريون إلى مصر والمصريون إلى أشور ويعبد المصريون مع الأشوريين"
> ​
> ...



مهو الكلام اللي فى النبؤه بيقول "فى ذلك اليوم تكون"

يعني لو النبؤه تحققت كان الطريق دا ظهر..!!

طيب يعني ايه "الرب راكب علي سحابه" ..؟

يعني ممكن دي تخص المجيء الثاني.؟

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 نوفمبر 2014)

*سؤال عن الخدمه :

الخدمه بالتأكيد شيء جميل ،،

لكن ،،

ما هو مفهوم الخدمه بالنسبه لحضرتك.؟

ما رأيك فى خُدام يستحوذوا علي الخدمه دون الاستماع للأخر او رفضهم للمشاركه معهم.؟

ما رأيك فى خُدام تشغلهم الخدمه عن أهلهم وعن متابعتم.؟

ما رأيك فى خُدام رأيهم هو اللي لازم يمشي.؟

ما هو الشعور الداخلي لخادم يتضايق جدا إن قدم احد أخر خدمه لمخدوميه.؟

هكمل السؤال....
​*


----------



## aymonded (14 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> مهو الكلام اللي فى النبؤه بيقول "فى ذلك اليوم تكون"
> 
> يعني لو النبؤه تحققت كان الطريق دا ظهر..!!
> 
> ...





"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ​





"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> [QUOTE]
> 
> آتي على سحابة عموماً بتيجي يا اما بمعنى المجد  والإعلان، أو المجيء الثاني، لكن النص كله على بعضه بيتكلم عن إعلان مجد الابن الوحيد في التجسد والإيمان به في مصر اللي كانت أصلاً أرض العبودية ...​


----------



## aymonded (14 نوفمبر 2014)

ما هو مفهوم الخدمه بالنسبه لحضرتك.؟
+ الخدمة أولاً تأتي كشهادة عن عمل الله اللي تم في النفس من جهة الشفاء والتغيير والتجديد​​+ الخدمة دعوة من الله تحمل رسالة يتممها الخادم كما هي بدون زيادة أو نقصان​+ الخادم خادم وكالة الله يعمل فيها ليس حسب مزاجه ولا تخطيطة 
+ فالخدمة تعني الخضوع الدائم لله وطاعته ونشر رسالته كما يُريدها هو وليس حسب فكر الخادم ولا حكمته ولا تدبيرة ولا أفكاره ولا مشيئته ولا مفهومه نهائياً​

ما رأيك فى خُدام يستحوذوا علي الخدمه دون الاستماع للأخر او رفضهم للمشاركه معهم.؟​
+ عدم السماع للآخر بوضوح وفهم القصد على وجه الدقة، ده أساساً بيدل على مشكلة داخلية نفسية، فيا اما مرض نفسي، أو مشكلة ذات، أو لأن الخادم نفسه مش واخد رسالة من الله، أو لسه في بداية الطريق واستعجل وجلس على كراسي التعليم، أو لازال تحت بداية التوبة ولم ينمو وينضج بعد، او ربما يكون شخصية مندفعة أو متسرعة فمش قادر يسمع الآخر...​
+ أما الاستحواز على الخدمة، يبقى اللي بيخدم مش واعي بيخدم مين، وحياته مضطربة لسه لم ترتكز على صخر الدهور شخص ربنا يسوع، لأن الخادم هنا خادم المسيح ويخضع له ولا يستخوز على شيء قط، بل في تواضع ووداعة يخدم ومش عايز حاجة خالص ومش له هدف إلا تتميم ما ناله من الله فقط لا غير.​

ما رأيك فى خُدام تشغلهم الخدمه عن أهلهم وعن متابعتهم؟
+ قد يكون هناك خلل، أو عدم تنظيم وقت، أو عدم وعي كافي بأهمية خدمة الأهل...​+ أو قد يكون هناك دعوة ترك من الله، وينبغي أن يُطاع الله أكثر من الناس...
المهم لازم اللي بيخدم يفهم كويس قوي قوي قوي الله عايز منه ايه على وجه التحديد...


ما رأيك فى خُدام رأيهم هو اللي لازم يمشي.؟
+ لو يمشي عافية بمعنى التسلط يبقى ده مش خادم الله على وجه الإطلاق، فيه خلل روحي خطير للغاية، أما لو كان الرأي بيمشي لأنه صح وفيه رؤية واضحة حسب نعمة الله، فده ضروري الكل يخضع في المحبة ويطيع هذا الرأي لأنه لو مش طاع يبقى بيرفض الترتيب من الله..​

ما هو الشعور الداخلي لخادم يتضايق جدا إن قدم احد أخر خدمه لمخدوميه.؟
يبقى الخادم مش من الله، لأن كل غيرة يا اإما من الذات والكبرياء، يا إما من الشيطان، وكلاهما لو كانوا في القلب يبقى الخادم يا إما يتوب فوراً، يا إما يترك الخدمة لأنها هاتكون محل دينونة لنفسه وعثرة لغيره..​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 نوفمبر 2014)

*فى خُدام تحس أن خدمتهم كوضيفه هتدخهم السما..!!

يعني ممكن الخدمه تكون مثمره جدا ونتائجها جميله..لكن الخادم نفسه مبتعد عن الله..؟
ـ ـ ـ
لو خادم مثلا مسئول عن خدمة مرضي يوديهم مستشفي..

وفيوم في حاله راحت المستشفي لوحدها للشخص اللي بيتعامل مع الخدمه..

الخادم تذمر علي المخدوم وزعقله وليه تروح من غيري وكدا انا مش هخليك تروح تاني..!!!
_ _ _ 

لو بتقدم خدمه لشخص..وهناك اشخاص مسئوله عن حالته رفضت تدخلك مع حالتهم اكتر من مره..

ثم أنتا شايف أنك بتقدم خدمه هم مش مهتمين بيها لكن بيقدموا خدمات تاني ..

لكن فى نفس الوقت تدخلك ممكن يخليهم يتركوا خدمة الشخص دا وميخدمهوش..؟

ايه اللي مفروض يتقال للخدام هنا.؟*​


----------



## aymonded (14 نوفمبر 2014)

فى خُدام تحس أن خدمتهم كوظيفه هتدخهم السما..!!
يعني ممكن الخدمه تكون مثمره جدا ونتائجها جميله..لكن الخادم نفسه مبتعد عن الله..؟

الخدمة مش هي اللي تدخل السماء ابداً، التوبة الحقيقية والإيمان الحي بالمسيح، الإيمان العامل بالمحبة والمثمر في النفس ثمر الروح القدس كعلامة الإيمان الصحيح يدخلوا السماء... لكن الخدمة دية رسالة الله، فالخادم بعد التوبة والإيمان والنمو يبدأ الله يحمله رسالة ويأتمنه على النفوس...
ـ ـ ـ

لو خادم مثلا مسئول عن خدمة مرضي يوديهم مستشفي..وفيوم في حاله راحت المستشفي لوحدها للشخص اللي بيتعامل مع الخدمه..
الخادم تذمر علي المخدوم وزعقله وليه تروح من غيري وكدا انا مش هخليك تروح تاني..!!!

أكيد فيه حاجة غلط في الخادم، أو المخدوم، انا مش هاقدر أحدد إلا لو عرفت التفاصيل على وجه التدقيق، لأن المستعجل برجليه يُخطئ، وانا مش أعرف التفاصيل ولا الملابسات !!!!
_ _ _ 

لو بتقدم خدمه لشخص..وهناك اشخاص مسئوله عن حالته رفضت تدخلك مع حالتهم اكتر من مره..
ثم أنتا شايف أنك بتقدم خدمه هم مش مهتمين بيها لكن بيقدموا خدمات تاني ..
لكن فى نفس الوقت تدخلك ممكن يخليهم يتركوا خدمة الشخص دا وميخدمهوش..؟
ايه اللي مفروض يتقال للخدام هنا.؟

المفروض يتقال انا بقدم خدمة من اجل المسيح، وحاولوا تقبلوا خدمتي أو وجهوني اعمل ايه وانا عايز اخدمه، والمفروض يقبلوا الخدمة طالما مقدمة بالمحبة، أو يكون عندهم هما خلل في شيءٌ ما...​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 نوفمبر 2014)

*شكرا جدا .. فعلا يجب أن يكون لابد من تفاصيل ..

لكن ماذا لو كانت تلك التصرفات كعاده ..تأتي من مواقف لا تحتاج هذا القدر من التصرفات..!!

*


----------



## aymonded (14 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> *شكرا جدا .. فعلا يجب أن يكون لابد من تفاصيل ..
> 
> لكن ماذا لو كانت تلك التصرفات كعاده ..تأتي من مواقف لا تحتاج هذا القدر من التصرفات..!!
> 
> *





معلشي يا جميل مش فاهم القصد على وجه التحديد !!!!


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> معلشي يا جميل مش فاهم القصد على وجه التحديد !!!!



*يعني دي صفه دائمه في خادم يتذمر علي مخدوميه..علي مواقف لا تستحق التذمر ..حتي لا يوجد تعامل بهدوء..كمدير يرأس موظفين..:Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## aymonded (14 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> *يعني دي صفه دائمه في خادم يتذمر علي مخدوميه..علي مواقف لا تستحق التذمر ..حتي لا يوجد تعامل بهدوء..كمدير يرأس موظفين..:Love_Letter_Open:​*


*

** طب وهي دية اسمها خدمة !!! فيه حاجة غلط أكيييييييييد....​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 نوفمبر 2014)

*دوافع الأنسان..

سؤال :

إتخاذ القرارات يكون بوجهات مختلفه وتحليل مختلف حسب كل شخصيه...،

لكن عندما توجد قرارات تعارض وصايا صريحه ،، مع اشخاص يتعاملون بالكلمه وخدمة الرب فى حياتهم..

يعني وصية المحبه،خادم يقاطع أخاه لاسبوع أوربما أكثر ..وربما توجد حالات الفرقه مستمره .،

وتجد الخدام يدرسون كلمة الله ..لكن علي مستوي التعاملات تجد الشخصيات مختلفه.،

وصعب أن ترضي كل الشخصيات المتعارضه وبينك وبينهم تعامل مباشر..،والكل يتعامل مع الله فى مكانه ووسط بيئته،،لكن عند وجود مواقف او اجتمعات تجد اكثر من شخصيه متخاصمه مع الاخري.!!​*​


----------



## aymonded (15 نوفمبر 2014)

هو بس اللي عايز اعرفه ازاي واحد عايش مع الله وبيخدمه ويحصل بينه وبين أخوه في الجسد الواحد خصومة، مهو مش ممكن اليد تقاطع القدم وينشأ بينهم خصومة، ولا العين تزعل من الأذن وتتخاصم معاها وتقول مش هاشوف والأذن تقول مش هاسمع ... ازاي يعني الجسد متنافر مع بعضه، مهو يا اما مش جسد واحد وكل واحد أساساً مش دخل في وحدة جسد المسيح الرب، أو أن كل واحد بتر نفسه عن أخوه وبالتالي خرج برة الكرمة وقطع نفسه وترك المسيح وعايش برة وحدة الكنيسة جسد المسيح أي المؤمنين باسمه، لأننا المفروض من لحمة وعِظامه...

وبعدين موضوع القرارات، طبعاً باتكلم من ناحية الخدمة، لازم تكون فيها صلاة جماعية والكل يتفق بروح واحد، أو يخضع للي واخد موهبة حكمة من الله في التدبير...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 نوفمبر 2014)

استاذنا الغالي:

شكرا لتعب محبة حضرتك وأحتمالنا .. ونعود بعد أربع أيام بسؤال جديد..

س ـ ما هي حياة الترك التي قد يطلبها الله من شخص مُعين.؟

س ـ هل الترك عمليه تدريجيه.وكيف نجاهد لإجل الترك.؟
س ـ هناك القديس ماكسيموس ودوماديوس وقد تركا القصور والملك وأيضا الاب والام..

أليس هذا يتعارض مع وصية إكرم أباك وأمك..كيف يكون الأكرام فى جعلها دوما فى قلق وتفكير.؟

س ـ فى سؤال الخدمه أخبرتني أن الخادم ممكن يتلقي رسالة ترك الجميع حتي الأهل من الله ..

كيف يتلقي تلك الرساله وكيف يفهم ان الملطوب منها هو الترك.؟

سأكمل السؤال...​


----------



## aymonded (20 نوفمبر 2014)

س ـ ما هي حياة الترك التي قد يطلبها الله من شخص مُعين.؟

 أولاً حينما يأتي صوت الله للإنسان في زمان افتقاده من الله، عادةً بيشعر بأنه عليه أن يترك أولاً شهواته وافكاره وكل ما له حتى من برّ وأعمال صالحة، ليتقبل صلاح آخر يختلف عن صلاحه هو، بمعنى أنه يتقبل صلاح الله وبره، وتكون حياته أن يلبس المسيح وشغله الشاغل أن يربحه ويوجد فيه، وبالتلي لا يحب اي شيء آخر أكثر منه، بل هو الأول في حياته، وأي شيء يُعارض هذا الحب أو يعوِّق المسيره نحو خالقه يتركه تماماً حتى لو كانت محبة عاطفية سليمة ولو كانت بين أسرته وأصدقائه وكل ما له: "من أحب أباً أو أُماً أكثر مني فلا يستحقني، ومن أحب ابنا أو ابنة أكثر مني فلا يستحقني (متى 10: 37)، وليس معنى هذا أنه يكرهم، بل يحبهم في المسيح، مش أكثر من المسيح الرب، بل المسيح يحبه وفيه يحب الكل...
​ س ـ هل الترك عمليه تدريجيه.وكيف نجاهد لإجل الترك.؟

الترك ليس عملية تدريجية بل تأتي مرة واحدة، يعني حينما اسمع صوت الله "أترك كذا أو كذا" أترك في التو واللحظة ولا أفكر لأن أي تفكير في تلك الساعة يعني التردد، والتردد دائماً يؤدي للرجوع للوراء والتراجع، لأن التردد يعني التفكير، والتفكير هنا يوضح أن المحبة لسه مش صافية "فيها شوائب"، أو فيه شيء في قلبي انا متعلق بيه ومش قادر أتركه، ولو تلاحظ ان الله لما قال لإبراهيم اترك أهلك وعشيرتك واخرج للأرض التي سأُريك، أطاع وخرج وهو لا يعلم إلى أين يمضي، يعني لم يتناقش حتى مع الله وقال: "طب هاروح فين يا رب والا هامشي ازاي في الطريق، ومين هايرعاني والا مين اللي هايهتم بأهلي وعشيرتي !!! واخرج ازاي وانا مش عارف الطريق"، بل أطاع صوت الله في التو واتكل عليه وخرج وهو لا يعلم بعد إلى أين يمضي..​أما بالنسبة للشاب الغني اللي قابله المسيح وقال له يعوزك شيء واحد أن تبيع كل ما لك وتعالى اتبعني، فمضى حزيناً لأنه صاحب أموال كثيرة، يعني خاف يعيش فقير وهو عنده اموال كتير، فمش قدر يلبي الدعوة أن يتبع المسيح بعد ما يترك كل ما له !!!

س ـ هناك القديس ماكسيموس ودوماديوس وقد تركا القصور والملك وأيضاً الأب والأم.. أليس هذا يتعارض مع وصية إكرم أباك وأمك..كيف يكون الأكرام فى جعلها دوما فى قلق وتفكير.؟​طالما أتى صوت الله "أترك" يبقى اترك ومش ليا دعوة خالص، لأني باستودعهم بين يدي خالق أمين، لأن هو اللي اعطى الأمر اترك وتعالى اتبعني، يبقى انا مش اتنافش بل اترك من كل قلبي وأطيع صوته، ولا أدع العلاقات العاطفية تعطلني وتعوق مسيرتي مع الله الحي... أنظر لإبراهيم حينما سمع صوت الله وأطاع وخرج، ومش بس كده، ده كمان لما قال له قدم ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه (وهو ابن شيخويخته اللي انتظره عمره كله بوعد) ذبيحة أطاع ولم يناقش وقام في الفجر مبكراً جداً ليقدمه لله كما أمر بدون أن يناقشه ولا حتى يستفسر ولا سأل وقال مثلاً: ليه يا رب كده وعلشان ايه !!!! 

س ـ فى سؤال الخدمه أخبرتني أن الخادم ممكن يتلقي رسالة ترك الجميع حتي الأهل من الله ..
​ كيف يتلقي تلك الرساله وكيف يفهم ان الملطوب منها هو الترك.؟


رسالة الله بتبقى واضحة لما بتيجي بيحسها الإنسان وينحصر فيها جداً، أو ممكن يلاقي الأحداث من حوله بتحركه نحو الترك والتخلي، وكل ما يقرب من التخلي والترك يجد راحة داخليه وبالأكثر في الصلاة وقراءة كلمة الله...​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*سلآم لروحك استاذي الغالي..

هفتقدك بسؤآل ههه...

كيف تتعامل بالكلمه فى الواقع..
أقصد كأبناء للمسيح وكمؤتمنين علي كلمة الله 
فيجب علينا أن نسير حسب وصايا كلمة الله..
فكيف وأنت وحدك مًنفصل عن بقية أعضاء جسد المسيح
 وتريد التعامل حسب وصايا الله وأهمها "المحبه"
كيف توصل كلمة الرب بين أشخاص أنت فى مجتمعهم الاسري
 وتريد المحبه 
لكن الاطراف تتعامل أيضا مع الله لكنها فى خصام وأعلم أن هذا تناقض رهيب للغايه سواء بن الخدام أو بين الشعب عامة....

س ـ هل من الصعب أن تعود الكنيسه كما عصر الرسل والآباء الأوائل ..
هل هي خطيئه أن ننظر للشكل الروحي العام الذي وصلت إليه الكنيسه من تشابه 
فى التعامل مع الرعيه التي صارت خدمة وكالة الله فى وقتنا هذا.
والتعامل مع الرعيه وقت الرسل الأوائل والآباء الأوائل..
من أفتقاد وتعزيه والنظر فى كل خلاف بأنه بتر لجسد المسيح ويجب إحياء وصية المحبه.

مش عارف الإجابه هتاخد كام سطر ..

لإني مش عارف اذ كنت وصلتلك وجهة نظري صح ولا لأ..

بس واثق إنك أكيد مش راح تسيبني غير لما تفهمني لإنك أستاذي الرائع..

سلام ونعمه..​*


----------



## aymonded (22 نوفمبر 2014)

سلام لشخصك المحبوب في كنيسة الله الحي

بالنسبة للسؤال الأول: العلامة الأكيدة أن الإنسان انتقل من الموت للحياة هو ظهور المصالحة ومحبة الإخوة، سواء في البيت أو الكنيسة أو الشارع أو أي مكان، ولكن ليس أي حب بل محبة زي ما أحب بيها المسيح الرب الكل بلا تمييز...
بس طبعاً الشركة التي تُمارس في المحبة هي بين المؤمنين العايشين في شركة مع الله الحي، فالإنسان بيمارس المحبة حينما تكون هي المالكة على قلبه، يعني لو واحد دخل مخدعه وصلى، وترائى أمام الله الحي، فالله الحي يشع فيه نوره الخاص والروح القدس يملأ قلبه محبة، والمحبة هي محبة الله التي تنسكب في القلب بروحه، فمن الطبيعي حينما يخرج من المخدع يشع محبة، ويعرف أن مكانه عند الأقدام يخدم إخوته، بل يستعبد نفسه لأعضاء المسيح، لأن العبد يغسل اليدين، ولكن الله علمنا أننا نكون في الخدمة أقل من العبيد وننزل لأقل ما يُمكن النزول إليه، وكل هذا فعل المحبة الإلهية في القلب...​لكن الكلام النظري عن المحبة وعدم وجود فعلها كواقع مُعاش يدل على خلل نبعه المخدع نفسه، لأن اللقاء - في هذه الحالة -  مع الله غير واضح أو فيه تشويش، أو الإنسان لا يترائى أمام الله، بل يُصلي كواجب أو مجرد طقس أو ناموس بلا روح وحياة، فمن يحب يعرف الله، ومن لا يعرف الله لن يقدر أن يحب أي شخص مهما من كان هو على الإطلاق، ممكن يحب المحبة العاطفية التي تتغير وتتبدل حسب الحالة المزاجية، ولكن ليس بحسب الله لأن المحبة التي من الله ليست مجرد عاطفة تتغير أو تتبدل مع الحالة النفسية والمزاجية، بل المحبة التي من الله تحترم الآخر جداً، وتبذل وتعطي وتبيع ولا تريد شيئاً لنفسها قط، بل تبذل نفسها إلى الموت وتحتمل أضعاف الضعفاء، وتحتضن العدو في قلبها وتقدمه في صلاتها بشفاعة قوية فيها توسل ودموع لأجل أن يُخلِّصه الله وينجيه من الموت، ويهبه نعمة وغفران دائم وتجديد لنفسه وحياة أبدية....
عموماً اتخذها قاعدة: [ *من لا يحب لا يعرف الله* ]
+ الذي لا يحبني لا يحفظ كلامي، والكلام الذي تسمعونه ليس لي بل للآب الذي أرسلني (يوحنا 14: 24)
+ أن كان احد لا يحب الرب يسوع المسيح فليكن أناثيما (محروماً - مقطوع من الشركة مع الكنيسة) (1كورنثوس 16: 22)
+ بهذا أولاد الله ظاهرون وأولاد إبليس: كل من لا يفعل البرّ فليس من الله، وكذا من لا يحب أخاه (1يوحنا 3: 10)
+ نحن نعلم إننا قد انتقلنا من الموت إلى الحياة لأننا نحب الإخوة، من لا يحب أخاه يبق في الموت (1يوحنا 3: 14)
+ ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله لأن الله محبة (1يوحنا 4: 8)
+ أن قال أحد إني أُحب الله وأبغض أخاه فهو كاذب، لأن من لا يحب أخاه الذي أبصره كيف يقدر أن يُحب الله الذي لم يبصره (1يوحنا 4: 20)

____بالنسبة لسؤال الثاني هاجوبه حاضر في تعليق مستقل في وقت لاحق_____​


----------



## aymonded (22 نوفمبر 2014)

سلام من رب الحياة والمجد لشخصك المحبوب ولكل من يحبه في عدم فساد آمين​ 
 نأتي للسؤال الثاني وهو سؤال متعب جداً ويثير الحزن الشديد في كل قلب أمين يحيا لله، لأن حينما نتعرض للواقع العملي اليوم ونتحدث فيه بكل أمانة وصراحة، يأتي على الفور المُدافعين عن دون دراية ولا وعي روحي سليم، ويتيهأ لهم أنهم يدافعون عن كنيسة الله ضد أعدائها، وكأن كل من يكتب بالصدق والحق ما أعلنه العهد الجديد وواجه الواقع العملي حسب الإعلان الرسولي يُصبح ضد الكنيسة والمسيح، مع أن في الواقع الروحي الصحيح، أن كل من يدافع عن الكنيسة بهذه الصورة هو يدافع عن ذاته بالأولى، لأنه لا يُريد أن يواجه نفسه لكي يحيا حسب الحق بالروح، لأن لو كل واحد - في الكنيسة - واجه نفسه بواقعيه، بهدف أن يُصلح ذاته فأن الكنيسة كلها ستعود بتلقائية وقوة لما كانت عليه بصورة مجيدة، لأن في الواقع أن كل من يعرف عاره يعرف كيف يطلب مجده، لكن كل من يرى أن كل شيء تمام وصالح وجميل كيف يطلب من الله أن ينصلح قلبه وتنضبط حياته، لأن كل من يرى بيته مرتب ونظيف وكل رائحة حلوة تخرج منه، كيف له أن ينظفه أو يرتبه !!!!​
أخي الحبيب، أرى كثيرين من الناس حالمين، ويتخيلون أن الكنيسة كلها بجميع طوائفها ستتوحد وتعود في وحدة، وأرى الكثيرين يصدقون نبوات شخصية وأحلام لأُناس يتكلمون عن هذه الوحدة والعودة للعصر الرسولي كما كان، وأن كثيرين يقولون نحن نصلي وفي اسم يسوع الكنيسة ستتوحد قريب وتصير في حالة عظيمة جداً وكل شيء سيعود بقوة أعظم فيها ومصر ستصير كلها للمسيح... الخ، والناس نسيت المكتوب:
+++ هكذا قال السيد الرب ويلٌ للأنبياء الحمقى الذاهبين وراء روحهم ولم يروا شيئاً (حزقيال 13: 3)
+++ فقال إرميا النبي لحننيا النبي اسمع يا حننيا: "أن الرب لم يرسلك وأنت قد جعلت هذا الشعب يتكل على الكذب" (إرميا 28: 15)
+++ من ذا الذي يقول فيكون والرب لم يأمر (مراثي 3: 37)
+++ رأوا باطلاً وعِرافة كاذبة القائلون وحي الرب والرب لم يرسلهم وانتظروا إثبات الكلمة (حزقيال 13: 6)
+++ وأنبياؤها قد طينوا لهم بالطفال رائين باطلاً وعارفين لهم كذباً قائلين: هكذا قال السيد الرب والرب لم يتكلم (حزقيال 22: 28)
+++ ويقوم أنبياء كذبة كثيرون ويضلون كثيرين (متى 24: 11)
+++ لأنه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو أمكن المختارين أيضاً (متى 24: 24)
+++ لأن مثل هؤلاء هم رسل كذبة، فعلة ماكرون، مُغيرون شكلهم إلى شبه رُسل المسيح (2كورنثوس 11: 13)​
مع أن كل النوبات اللي بتتكلم عن الوحدة الكنسية وغيرها من عصور ذهبية كالعصر الرسولي، هذه كلها عكس إعلانات الكتاب المقدس ويكفي قول المسيح الرب عن مجيئه حينما قال: [ ولكن متى جاء ابن الإنسان *ألعله يجد الإيمان على الأرض* ] (لوقا 18: 8)
والرسول نفسه قال لتيموثاوس الرسول في الرسالة الثانية الإصحاح الثالث من 1 إلى 9: [ ولكن أعلم هذا أنه في الأيام الأخيرة ستأتي أزمنة صعبة. لأن الناس يكونون مُحبين لأنفسهم، مُحبين للمال، متعظمين، مستكبرين، مُجدفين، غير طائعين لوالديهم، غير شاكرين، دنسين، بلا حنو، بلا رضى، ثالبين، عديمي النزاهة، شرسين، غير مُحبين للصلاح، خائنين، مُقتحمين، متصلفين، مُحبين للذات دون محبة لله، لهم صورة التقوى ولكنهم منكرون قوتها، فاعرض عن هؤلاء. فأنه من هؤلاء هم الذين يدخلون البيوت ويسبون نسيات محملات خطايا منساقات بشهوات مختلفة. يتعلمن في كل حين ولا يستطعن أن يُقبلن إلى معرفة الحق أبداً. وكما قاوم ينيس ويمبريس موسى كذلك هؤلاء أيضاً  يقاومون الحق، أُناس فاسدة أذهانهم ومن جهة الإيمان مرفوضون. لكنهم لا يتقدمون أكثر لأن حمقهم سيكون واضحاً للجميع كما كان حمق ذينك أيضاً ]
وأيضاً بطرس الرسول قال: [ ولكن كان أيضاً في الشعب أنبياء كذبة، كما سيكون فيكم أيضاً مُعلمون  كذبة، الذين يدسون بدع هلاك وإذ هم ينكرون الرب الذي اشتراهم يجلبون على  أنفسهم هلاكاً سريعاً ] (2بطرس 2: 1)

فمش تصدق يا غالي هذا الكلام على الإطلاق، لأن ما أُعلن في الكتاب المقدس نصدقه وكل ما على خلاف ذلك لن نُعطي له الآذان ولا أدنى اهتمام، وأعلم يقيناً إني سأُهاجم بشدة قد تصل للعنف من بعض الناس محبي هذه النبوات وكل الذين يصدقونها وقولوا أن الله قال عن طريق حلم أو رؤيا، مع أن لازم الإنسان يتأكد من صوت الله، لأن المقياس هو الكتاب المقدس، لأن ما أُعلن لن يُعلن عكسه على الإطلاق، وكل رؤيا أو إعلان يُخالف الكتاب المقدس فوراً وبتلقائية نلقيه عنا لأنه لم ولن يكون من الله بأي حال من الأحوال....
______________

نيجي بقى لمشكلة اليوم من افتقاد وغيره، المشكلة يا غالي فقدان روح الأبوة في الخدمة بشكل عام، والعكس هو الحاصل اليوم، عوض من أن يخدم الراعاة الشعب ويرعوهم، الشعب أصبح هو اللي بيخدم الرعاة، لأن الرعاية مش منصب ولا مكان، مش كراسي يجلس عليها ذو الرتب الكنيسة الرفيعة من أي طائفة مهما من كانت، بل هي *بذل الذات للموت، وخدمة غسيل القدمين*، يعني الكل يبقى أقل من العبد، كلمة خادم ما هي إلا كلمة بنحاول نحلي بيها الصورة، المسيح الرب جلس عند أقدام الرسل وغسلها بنفسه، مع أن العبد في تلك الأزمنة يغسل اليدين، يعني عمله يصب الماء على اليدين ولا يغسلها بنفسه، والمسيح الرب غسل الأرجل غسيلاً، والتلميذ لا ينبغي حتى يُشابه معلمه بل يصنع ما هو أقل !!! فأن كان المسيح الرب أخذ شكل العبد وجلس عن القدمين ليغسلها، فكم نكون نحن أيضاً وكيف لنا أن نُستعبد أنفسنا للمسيح ولكل أعضاء الجسد...

والكلام الآتي لا يحتاج شرح يا غالي بل نظرة عميقة لكل ما يحدث حولنا، والكلام مش لشخص بعينه بل أصبح بصفة عامة ينطبق على كل من يخدم (مش الكل في المطلق طبعاً بل الغالبية العُظمى):

+++ لأن الرعاة بلدوا والرب لم يطلبوا من أجل ذلك لم ينجحوا وكل رعيتهم تبددت (إرميا 10: 21)
+++ ويلٌ للرعاة الذين يهلكون ويبددون غنم رعيتي يقول الرب، لذلك هكذا قال الرب إله إسرائيل عن الرعاة الذين يرعون شعبي: أنتم بددتم غنمي وطردتموها ولم تتعهدوها، هانذا أعاقبكم على شرّ أعمالكم يقول الرب (إرميا 23: 2)
+++ يا ابن آدم تنبأ على رعاة إسرائيل، تنبأ وقل لهم: "هكذا قال السيد الرب للرعاة: ويلٌ لرعاة إسرائيل الذين كانوا يرعون أنفسهم، ألا يرعى الرعاة الغنم!! المريض لم تقووه، والمجروح لم تعصبوه، والمكسور لم تجبروه، *والمطرود **لم تستردوه*، *والضال لم تطلبوه*، بل *بشدة وبعنف تسلطتم عليهم*،  فتشتتت بلا راعٍ وصارت مأكلاً لجميع وحوش الحقل وتشتتت، *ضلت *غنمي في كل الجبال، وعلى كل تل عال، وعلى كل وجه الأرض تشتتت غنمي *ولم يكن من يسأل أو يفتش*، فلذلك أيها الرعاة اسمعوا كلام الرب: حي أنا يقول السيد الرب: من حيث أن غنمي صارت غنيمة وصارت غنمي مأكلاً لكل وحش الحقل إذ لم يكن راعٍ ولا سأل رعاتي عن غنمي ورعى الرعاة انفسهم ولم يرعوا غنمي، فلذلك أيها الرعاة اسمعوا كلام الرب: هكذا قال السيد الرب "هانذا على الرعاة وأطلب غنمي من يدهم وأكفهم عن رعي الغنم ولا يرعى الرعاة أنفسهم بعد فأُخلِّص غنمي من أفواههم فلا تكون لهم مأكلاً" (حزقيال 34: 2 - 10)
+++ ويلٌ للراعي الباطل *التارك *الغنم، السيف على ذراعه وعلى عينه اليمنى، ذراعه تيبس يبساً وعينه اليمنى تكل كلولاً (زكريا 11: 17)
+++ ويلٌ للعالم من العثرات فلا بد أن تأتي العثرات ولكن ويل لذلك الإنسان الذي به تأتي العثرة (متى 18: 7)
+++ فيُجيب الملك ويقول لهم: الحق أقول لكم بما إنكم فعلتموه بأحد إخوتي هؤلاء الأصاغر فبي فعلتم (متى 25: 40)

أما من جهة القطع من الكنيسة هذا شيء مُرّ من يحتمله أمام الله إلا لو فقد الحس ونسى صلاته الربانية، لأن واحد بيحاول يبتر عضو في جسد المسيح من الكنيسة، ازاي يكون هذا سهل عليه ويكون هو الحل الأساسي والقاعدة عند كل خطأ، يعني تجد كثيرين اليوم مختلفين في الفكر على شيء معين، أو لو وجد واحد له أخ في زلة ما، أو ضعفٍ ما، فأصبح من السهل عليه جداً أن يقطعه، بل ويسعى بالشكاية لكي يقطعه من جسد المسيح تماماً ويطلق عليه الشائعات المُشينة، يعني يليقه عنه ويقول ليس له غفران لخطيئته ومش داخل الملكوت !!! أو واحد ينزل تريقة ويستهزأ بأخيه، وياللمصيبة والخطية العُظمى للغاية، ونسى كل واحد أنه الخاطي الذي أحبه الله ولكن مش قادر يغفر لأخوه سقطته بل ولا يُريد ان يُصلح بل يُريد أن ينتقم منه انتقاماً ويرفضه بشدة وقد تكون الحجة الحفاظ على الإيمان وسلامة الكنيسة، ونسى أن كما يكيل لأخيه يُكال له، وكما لم يغفر لأخيه زلته فأنه لن يُغفر له، وكما قطع أخيه من الشركة وسط الكنيسة وارتاح ضميره وارتاح قلبه، فأن الله سيقطعه من شركته ويغض النظر عنه، لأنه استهان بالقدوس البار الذي أتى لأجل الضال ليطلبه، ونسى قول الرسول ووصيته للرعاة والخدام والأمناء الروحيين:

+++ أيها الإخوة ان انسبق إنسان فأُخِذَ في زلة ما، فاصلحوا أنتم الروحانيين مثل هذا بروح الوداعة *ناظراً إلى نفسك لئلا تُجرب أنت أيضاً *(غلاطية 6: 1)​
عموماً كل من تسول له نفسه، ويظن أن القطع من الكنيسة شيء بيسط وسهل وضميره مرتاح لهذا وكل سعيه للوشاية بأخيه لكي يليقيه بعيداً عنه مكتوب لأجل هذا:​+++ لا تسع في الوشاية بين شعبك، لا تقف على دم قريبك أنا الرب (لاويين 19: 16)
+++ كلهم عصاة متمردون ساعون في الوشاية، هم نحاس وحديد، كلهم مفسدون (إرميا 6: 28)
+++ أن كنت أتكلم بألسنة الناس والملائكة ولكن ليس لي محبة فقد صرت نحاساً يطن أو صنجاً يرن (1كورنثوس 13: 1)
++++ كل من يبغض أخاه فهو قاتل نفس، وأنتم تعلمون أن كل قاتل نفس ليس له حياة أبدية ثابتة فيه (1يوحنا 3: 15)


----------



## aymonded (22 نوفمبر 2014)

باختصار بقى وتركيز شديد في النهاية ايه هو شكل الكنيسة الحقيقي:
- الكنيسة أبوة روحية عميقة وحضن أبوي مفتوح يضم الكل بروح البنوة
- الكنيسة مستشفى الله وليست ساحة قضاء ومحكمة فيها قاضي وجلاد
- أكون عضو في الكنيسة يعني حامل الصليب وسائر وراء المسيح أتبعه
- الكنيسة يعني ستر كثرة من الخطايا وكرازة قبول الفاجر والخاطي
- الكنيسة تعليم حياة وتقوى في البرّ حسب عطية النعمة
- الكنيسة ليست مباني فخمة ومُزينة بكل زينة غالية الثمن، بل هي أعضاء حيه مزينة بزينة الروح القدس (بثماره)
- الكنيسة ليست أخذ بل عطاء لا يتوقف عند حد بل وإلى الموت
- الكنيسة توجه من فيها: أعطِ ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله
- خدمة الكنيسة خدمة من استعبد نفسه للمسيح ولأعضاءه، هي الجلوس عند الأقدام لغسلها...
- الكنيسة روح وليست حرف، هي حرية مجد أولاد الله وليست قيود ولا ناموس موضوع بوهق على الناس
- الكنيسة للجميع بلا استثناء وليست لأفراد ولا لعظماء ولا لأشكال ولا للأغنياء ولا للمفكرين والفلاسفة ولا للقائمين عليها
- الكنيسة شركة حية في الأسرار الإلهية وليست ممارسات شكلية أو فرائض تأتي بثمارها من تكرارها كأنها عمل سحر، بل هي دخول إلى الله الحي وسكب النفس أمام المذبح، وانطراح كلي تحت قدمي الله القدوس باتضاع شديد وانكسار ووداعة قلب.
- الكنيسة باختصار شخصية حية جامعة، قوامها جسد المسيح السري الممتد عبر الأجيال والسنين، وأعضاؤها هم المؤمنون بالروح والحق
- الكنيسة تنمو باستمرار نحو غاية مرسومة لها قبل الدهور حسب التدبير، وتتحرك بلا توقف، وماضيها حي ومستقبلها حاضر، والزمن يتحول فيها لحكمة، والألم يتحول شهادة، والضيق لإيمان عميق، والمؤمنون فيها لا يفصلهم الموت عنها لأن المسيح هو جسمها الخاص، والرب لا يسود عليه الموت قط.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 نوفمبر 2014)

أظن أني طوال الوقت كُنت أبحث عن تلك الإجابه..

حقيقي ربنا يعلم مدي فرحتي بتفهمك وبمناقشة السؤالين بإستفاضه تامه .

أنا قريت الإصحاح دا فى إرميا قبل كدا..وتعجبت جدا من الإصحاح لما فيه من تعبير عن الواقع. ..

فلنصلي أن يتراءف علينا الرب برحمته ومحبته ويجمع شتات رعيته ،،

شكراً جداً أستاذي الغالي لمحبتك الكبيره وتعبك فى الاجابه..

ربنا يبارك كل أيام حياتك..
​


----------



## aymonded (22 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> أظن أني طوال الوقت كُنت أبحث عن تلك الإجابه..
> 
> حقيقي ربنا يعلم مدي فرحتي بتفهمك وبمناقشة السؤالين بإستفاضه تامه .
> 
> ...


​​


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ​




في الحقيقة كلمة الله كلمة لا تنحصر في زمان ولا مكان، بل تُعلن مشكلة الإنسان عبر العصور، والكتاب أغلق على الجميع في العصيان، وإلا لِمَا أتى المسيح الرب متجسداً لو كان في الإنسان رجاء أو أمل، ولكن لأن الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا وأعوزهم مجد الله لذلك اتى شخص ربنا يسوع ليكون هو الضامن لحياتنا الأبدية وكل من يعرفه حقاً يدخل في سرّ التجديد المستمر، وهو دائماً يشع فينا نوره السماوي ويعطينا كل معرفة وفهم ويواجهنا بالواقع لكي نتوب ونعود بقوة أعظم، لذلك فأن من الأهمية أن تعود كل الكنائس لسفر الرؤيا، للتمعن في الرسالة لجميع الكنائس، لأن كل من يعرف عاره يستطيع أن يطلب مجده، ومن يجد مجده يزداد فيه نمواً ورسوخاً، أما من لا يواجه نفسه فأنه يخسر حياته وأبديته، ولا يعرف شماله من يمينه، ولا أين هو من الطريق وأين المسيح الرب منه...

فلنتمعن في الرسائل إلى الكنائس السبع في نهاية القرن الأول، وفي الوقت الرسولي، فكم نكون نحن الآن وأين مكاننا بينهم، لأن كثيرين ينكرون أي مشكلة في الكنيسة أو الإصغاء لأي ملامة أو تبكيت والكل يقول كل شيء تمام، فأن كان في العهد الرسولي قد صار هذا الكلام فكم يكون لنا نحن الذين انتهت إلينا آخر الدهور:
+ أنا هو الألف والياء، الأول والآخر، والذي تراه أُكتب في كتاب وأرسل إلى السبع الكنائس التي في آسيا إلى أفسس وإلى سميرنا وإلى بُرغامس وإلى ثياتيرا وإلى ساردس وإلى فيلادلفيا وإلى لاودكية (1: 11)
+ سرّ السبعة الكواكب التي رأيت على يميني والسبع المناير الذهبية، السبعة الكواكب هي ملائكة (أساقفة) السبع الكنائس، والمناير السبع التي رأيتها هي السبع الكنائس (1: 20)

(*1*) +++ (رسالة كنيسة أفسس) (2: 1 - 7)
+ *عندي عليك* أنك تركت محبتك الأولى. فاذكر من أين سقطت وتب واعمل الأعمال الأولى وإلا فإني آتيك عن قريب وأُزحزح منارتك من مكانها أن لم تتب (واليوم افسس أصبحت خرائب وكنائس مهجورة في تركيا) (2: 4 - 5)

(*2*) +++ (رسالة كنيسة سميرنا) (2: 8 - 11)
+ لا تخف البتة مما أنت عتيد أن تتألم به، هوذا إبليس مزمع أن يُلقي بعضاً منكم في السجن لكي تجربوا ويكون لكم ضيق عشرة أيام، كن أمينا إلى الموت فسأُعطيك إكليل الحياة (2: 10)

(*3*) +++ (رسالة كنيسة برغامس) (2: 12- 17)
+ *عندي عليك قليل* أن عندك هناك قوماً متمسكين بتعليم بلعام الذي كان يُعلِّم بالاق أن يلقي معثرة أمام بني إسرائيل: أن يأكلوا ما ذُبح للأوثان و يزنوا. هكذا عندك أنت أيضاً قوم متمسكين بتعاليم النقولاويين الذي أُبغضه. فتب وإلا فإني آتيك سريعاً وأُحاربهم بسيف فمي. (2: 14 - 16)

(*4*) +++ (رسالة كنيسة ثياتيرا) (2: 18 - 29)
+ *عندي عليك قليل* إنك تسيب المرأة إيزابل التي تقول أنها نبية حتى تُعلِّم وتغوي عبيدي أن يزنوا ويأكلوا ما ذُبح للأوثان. وأعطيتها زماناً لكي تتوب عن زناها ولم تتب. ها أنا أُلقيها في فراش والذين يزنون معها في ضيقة عظيمة أن كانوا لا يتوبون عن اعمالهم. وأولادها أقتلهم بالموت فستعرف جميع الكنائس إني أنا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأُعطي كل واحد منكم بحسب أعماله. ولكنني أقول لكم وللباقين في ثياتيرا كل الذين ليس لهم هذا التعليم والذين لم يعرفوا أعماق الشيطان كما يقولون إني لا أُلقي عليكم ثقلاً آخر. وإنما الذي عندكم تمسكوا به إلى أن آجيء. ومن يغلب ويحفظ أعمالي إلى النهاية فسأُعطيه سُلطاناً على الأمم. فيرعاهم بقضيب من حديد كما تكسر آنية من خزف كما أخذت أنا أيضاً من عند أبي. وأُعطيه كوكب الصبح. (2: 20 - 28)

(*5*) +++ (رسالة كنيسة ساردس) (3: 1 - 6)
+ *كن ساهراً وشدد ما بقي* الذي هو *عتيد أن يموت* لأني لم أجد أعمالك كاملة أمام الله. فاذكر كيف أخذت وسمعت واحفظ وتب فإني أن لم تسهر أُقدم عليك كلص ولا تعلم أية ساعة أُقدم عليك. عندك أسماء *قليلة* في ساردس لم ينجسوا ثيابهم فسيمشون معي في ثياب بيض لأنهم مستحقون. من يغلب فذلك سيلبس ثياباً بيضاً ولن أمحو اسمه من سفر الحياة وسأعترف باسمه أمام أبي وأمام ملائكته. (3: 2 - 5)

(*6*) +++ (رسالة كنيسة فيلادليفيا) (3: 6 - 13)
+ أنا عارف أعمالك، هنذا قد جعلت أمامك باباً مفتوحاً ولا يستطيع أحد أن يغلقه لأن لك قوة يسيرة وقد حفظت كلمتي ولم تنكر اسمي. هنذا أجعل الذين من مجمع الشيطان من القائلين أنهم يهود وليسوا يهوداً بل يكذبون، هنذا أُصيرهم يأتون ويسجدون أمام رجليك ويعرفون إني أنا أحببتك. لأنك حفظت كلمة صبري، أنا أيضاً سأحفظك من ساعة التجربة العتيدة أن تأتي على العالم كله لتجرب الساكنين على الأرض. ها أنا آتي سريعاً *تمسك بما عندك لئلا يأخذ أحد إكليلك*. (3: 8 - 11)

(*7*) +++ (رسالة كنيسة لاودكية) (3: 14 - 22)
+ أنا *عارف *أعمالك أنك لست بارداً ولا حاراً، ليتك كنت بارداً أو حاراً. هكذا لأنك فاتر ولست بارداً ولا حاراً، أنا مُزمع أن أتقيأك من فمي. لأنك تقول إني أنا غني وقد استغنيت ولا حاجة لي إلى شيء ولستُ تعلم أنك أنت الشقي والبئس وفقير وأعمى وعُريان. أُشير عليك أن تشتري مني ذهباً مُصفى بالنار لكي تستغني، وثياباً بيضاً لكي تلبس فلا يظهر خُزي عريتك، وكحل عينيك بكحل لكي تبصر. *إني كل من أُحبه أوبخه وأؤدبه، فكن غيوراً وتب*. هنذا واقف على الباب وأقرع أن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب أدخل إليه واتعشى معه وهو معي. (3: 15 - 20)​​​​​​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 نوفمبر 2014)

انا كنت فى دراسه لسفر الرؤيا وعلاقة الشواهد فيه بباقي الأيات فى الكتاب المقدس

لكن كما اوضحت حضرتك..

أجِد أن الرساله الكامله التي يجب أن تتلقاها الكنائس والرعيه قبل منها هي رسالة سفر الرؤيا..

ما أجمل أن ندخل للعمق فعلا فى كلمة الله والعيش بها كعربون وعد السماء..

ربنا يباركك أستاذي الحبيب،،​​


----------



## aymonded (22 نوفمبر 2014)

ويبارك حياتك يا رب ويشع فينا نوره ومجده
ويهبنا أن ننتبه لحياتنا لأننا في أواخر الدهور
الرب آتٍ - النعمة معك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*


aymonded قال:



ويبارك حياتك يا رب ويشع فينا نوره ومجده
ويهبنا أن ننتبه لحياتنا لأننا في أواخر الدهور
الرب آتٍ - النعمة معك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ومع روحك أيضا أستاذي الحبيب ..

مع عمق إجاباتك وكل ما فيها من حقائق مكشوفه
 لِمن يُدرك ما وصل إليه الزمن والحياه بنا .
فيجب فى كل وقت وكل حين أن نصلي بحراره ولجاجه 
لطلب معونة الله الدائمه فى تثبيتنا 
وفى تقويتنا للتمسك بوصاياه والعيش بها
 حتي نكون مُستعدين فى كل وقت وكل حين ..


شكرا لك أستاذي الغالي..

ولنصلي بعضنا لإجل بعض فى كل وقت ..*​


----------



## aymonded (22 نوفمبر 2014)

صلاتنا لبعضنا البعض تنبع من المحبة التي أساسها وصية الله
التي أن أطعناها نأخذ قوتها ونعيشها كثمرة من الله الذي يُنمينا
فكن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا وليشع منك نور وقوة وسلام آمين​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*متابع لكن من الاول*​


----------



## aymonded (25 نوفمبر 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *متابع لكن من الاول*​



من الأول، ربنا معاك يا غالي الموضوع هايطول معاك قوي قوي.... ومنتظر أي سؤال أو استفسار من شخصك العزيز أو من اي شخص غالي يدخل الموضوع، ولنُصاب كلنا من أجل بعض حتى نبني بعضنا البعض وننموا معاً آمين​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 نوفمبر 2014)

ـ ـ ـ

سلام لروحك أستاذ الغآلي,،

عندي سؤال بليييز ههه.،

مُفتقد كيبوردك وهتعب صوآبعينك ..،

س ـ ماذا عن إستغلال موهبة الله فى تمجيد إسمه..؟

كيف يستغل المؤمن موهبته وكيف يكتشفها وكيف يسمع إعلان الله عن عمل النعمه فى داخله ..؟

ما هو واجب المؤمن مثلاً تجاه موهبة الكتابه.،هل طبعها ونشرها بعد صلاه وخلوه ومراجعه مع أحد الآباء.، ..؟

هل الربح منها يُعتبر عدم إخلاص فى الخدمه أو فى إستغلال وزنة الله لتمجيد إسمه.
 ..؟

هل فكرت فى طباعة كتاباتك الروحيه ككتيبات صغيره وتوزيعها علي المكتبات الكنسيه...؟

هل الخدمه لها نطاق محدود وأشخاص مُعينون .
 ..؟

ـ ـ ـ


​


----------



## aymonded (28 نوفمبر 2014)

سلام ومحبة من الله إلهنا القدوس الحي الذي هو معنا حسب وعده يقوينا ويشددنا وينمينا معاً:​* ماذا عن إستغلال موهبة الله فى تمجيد إسمه..؟
أنا بس مش فاهم يعني ايه استغلال الأول وتقصد ايه على وجه التحديد !!!

 * كيف يستغل المؤمن موهبته وكيف يكتشفها وكيف يسمع إعلان الله عن عمل النعمه فى داخله ..؟
أولاً الموهبة اللي من الله بتبان في الإنسان بتلقائية شديدة في موقف أو عمل بيبقى واضح في حياته، والموهبة لا تخرج عن ما في الشخص من ميول داخليه، يعني واحد بيحب القراءة جداً، الله بيعمل بالروح فيها ويقوي هذه العطية لتُصبح موهبة لخدمة الكنيسة، فهو يأخذ نعمة لكي يهضم هذه الكتابات التي يقرأها ثم ممكن أن يلخصها أو يعيد توزيعها لمن له احتياج، أو لو عنده موهبة الكتابة يترجمها لكتابات جديدة متجددة فيها إفراز وتمييز لإعادة نشرها بصورة تناسب العصر حسب ما نال من نعمة، أو واحد له موهبة الرسم أو الشعر.. الخ، الله يستخدمها ويمسحها بالروح القدس ويقويها فيه ومن خلالها يشهد لله ويخدم بها الكنيسة وأيضاً تكون سبب توبة الكثيرين.. 
وهكذا باقي المواهب، ومثلاً زي واحد بيحب الأولاد جداً ومستعد يحتضن أي حد لأنه عنده حنان شديد ويحب يخدم الكل بإخلاص، الله يمسح هذه الموهبة ويسكب من روح الأبوة عليه حتى يصير أب للجميع ويشهد لأبوة الله في عمله تجاه كل محبي اسمه القدوس... 
وهكذا كل موهبة بتظهر في صاحبها والله بيقدسها ويكرسها بروحه، لأنها موجوده في البداية في شخصيته التي تميز بها وهي من الله برضو...

 * ما هو واجب المؤمن مثلاً تجاه موهبة الكتابه.،هل طبعها ونشرها بعد صلاه وخلوه ومراجعه مع أحد الآباء.، ..؟
 لازم يصلي أكيد، وبيراجعها مع الذين عندهم موهبة التعليم وعندهم روح إفراز وتمييز بالطبع، ومتفرغين لمراجعة الكتب على التعليم، وموضوع نشرها من عدمه حسب ما يوجهه الله فيها والإمكانيات المتاحة لأن كل ما هو متاح من الله..

 * هل الربح منها يُعتبر عدم إخلاص فى الخدمه أو فى إستغلال وزنة الله لتمجيد إسمه.؟
 فيه حاجتين، لو هو متفرع فقط للكتابة وليس عنده مصدر آخر لمعيشته يبقى هايعيش منين، المهم مش يكون هناك طمع في القلب ولا السعي للغنى منها، بل ما يكفي معيشته فقط، أما لو هو عنده عمل يكفي معيشته يبقى هايتاجر بيها ليه أو يسعى انه يربح منها !!!! لأن الذين يتاجرون بكلمة الله، هما مرفوضون منه لأن هناك طمع في القلب، لكن لو لأجل استمرار الخدمة ده شيء آخر تماماً، لأن مش ممكن يقدر يكمل أن لم يغطي مصاريف ما يصنعه لأجل الخدمة...

 * هل فكرت فى طباعة كتاباتك الروحيه ككتيبات صغيره وتوزيعها علي المكتبات الكنسيه...؟
 بصراحة يا غالي مش فكرت خالص ولا اهتميت نهائياً، مع ان فيه كتير غيري اهتموا وأصروا انهم ينشروا ما كتبت، بس مش قدروا يعملوا حاجة، لأن كل اللي يشوف الموضوعات يقول مش تنفع الناس، عايزين حاجات خفيفة أو كتب معجزات، أو تأملات، بلاش التعليم ولا الكتابات العميقة دية... وبعين هو شخص مش معروف ومش هانعرف نكسب من الكتابات دية... ده كلام معظم الناس حسب ما سمعت لأني مش قابلت حد بنفسي... اكتفيت فقط بنشرها في المنتديات لأن الناس النهاردة مش تقدر تكفي معيشتها لما تكفي مصاريف كتب...

 * هل الخدمه لها نطاق محدود وأشخاص مُعينون .؟
الخدمة تخص الله القدوس الحي، والله بيعمل في الناس كلها عموماً، وليس للخدمة حدود على الإطلاق، إلا لو الله له حدود، وطبعاً مستحيل الله يُحد، هكذا الخدمة تنتشر في العالم كله بقوة الله وعمله الفائق، فالله بيستخدم حتى الأطفال لأن من فم الطفال والرضع هيأ سبحاً، فلا تتوقف الخدمة على مكان ولا على أشخاص، ولا يوجد شخص بعينه تتوقف الخدمة عليه، ولكن لازم يكون الشخص معين من الله في الخدمة، المهم يكون بيحب المسيح الرب وله علاقة شركة شخصيه مع الله، والعلاقة هي اللي بتثمر العمل اللي هايقوم بيه، المهم يكون عارف بيعمل ايه وما هي عطية الله له، ودية يعرفها هو فقط في صلاته ومخدعه مع ملاحظة نفسه ما هي ميوله وما الذي ناله من الله، المهم لا يقوم بعمل مش عمله مهما ما كانت الأسباب...
​


----------

